# 6-year-old loses eye to Israeli rubber bullet



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

6-year-old loses eye to Israeli rubber bullet

IDF soldiers shot 6-year-old Musab al-Sarahneh in the eye in al-Fawwar refugee camp south of Hebron early last week, his family reported.*The boy lost his right eye after Israeli forces opened fire on the car he was traveling in with rubber-coated steel bullets, according to the family's account.*At the time, last Friday, Musab was sitting in a car holding his mother's hand as they made their way home, his family says.*As they approached the entrance to al-Fawwar refugee camp, an Israeli soldier opened fire at their car out of nowhere, according to Musab's mother. She said that the Israeli soldier who shot Musab was only about 40 meters from their car. Immediately following the incident, Musab noticed blood flowing from right eye, and was taken to the hospital. One of the rubber-coated metal bullets fired by the Israeli soldier hit Musab straight in the eye.

*6-year-old loses eye to Israeli rubber bullet | Maan News Agency

Palestinians in Refugee camps in Occupied Palestine are subjected to constant attacks by Israel.

The goal is to make life as miserable as possible for the inhabitants to pressure the inhabitants to leave.

Children often are the victims, as we see in this story of a young child losing an eye .

Israel occupies the West Bank, they owe an obligation to protect civilians, not shoot children in the eyes and cause this horrible injury like this to a child.







WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 6, 2013)

Out of nowhere?


----------



## syrenn (Oct 6, 2013)

um... do i care....

um... no.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Out of nowhere?



That is right.

ARE you defending this attack on a child?


----------



## S.J. (Oct 6, 2013)

I suppose this is supposed to make us all turn against Israel and jump on your jihadist bandwagon?  Try again.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

syrenn said:


> um... do i care....
> 
> um... no.



An illustration that the world is filled with haters of children.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Out of nowhere?
> ...



Of course not.  And I object to your quick judgement.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

S.J. said:


> I suppose this is supposed to make us all turn against Israel and jump on your jihadist bandwagon?  Try again.



I am powerless to give the heartless or soulless hearts and souls .

I wish I could.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > um... do i care....
> ...




not hate.... just plane old don't give a rats ass.....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

syrenn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



same thing


----------



## syrenn (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



yes, i am sure you would like to think that....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

syrenn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I am happy to leave it to God to judge .


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

It is time for the ICC to step in and hold Israel responsible for her crimes against children in Palestine.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



works for me

sadly it may not work out so well for you.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is time for the ICC to step in and hold Israel responsible for her crimes against children in Palestine.



Israel has killed 1519 Palestinian children since 9/30/2000 and has not been held accountable for any of these killings .

Below are children killed in one month alone, November 2012

And there has been no accountability for these crimes against children.

And notice how many were killed in attacks on refugee camps.



8 November 2012

Ahmed Younis Khader Abu Daqqa, 13,*of &#8216;Abassan village, east of Khan Younis, Gaza,*killed by IDF gunfire to his abdomen while playing football in front of his home during an Israeli incursion.

10 November 2012

Mohammed Ussama Hassan Harara, 16,killed by an IDF shell fired at children playing football in a playground in al-Shoja&#8217;iya, east of Gaza City.

Ahmed Mustafa Khaled Harara, 17,killed by an IDF shell fired at children playing football in a playground in al-Shoja&#8217;iya, east of Gaza City.*

14November 2012

Omar Misharawi, 11 months,*of Gaza City, son of a BBC video and photo editor,killed in an IDF air strike on his family home.

Ranan Arafat, 7,*of Gaza City,*killed during Israel&#8217;s assassination of Hamas military chief Ahmed al-Jabri.*

15 November 2012

Mohamed Sa&#8217;ed Allah, 3,*of Jabalya refugee camp, Gaza,*killed in an IDF air strike targeting his family home.

Mohamed Al Abadlah, 2,*of Khan Younis,*died of wounds suffered in an IDF air strike the previous day.

Hanin Tafesh, 10 months,*killed when the IDF bombarded her family home.

Fares Al-Basyouni, 9,of Beit Hanoun,*killed when the IDF bombarded his family home.

Odai Jamal Nasser, 16,of Beit Hanoun,*killed when the IDF bombarded his family home.

Tareq Jamal Nasser, 14,*of Beit Hanoun,*killed when the IDF bombarded his family home.*

16November 2012

Mahmoud Raed Sadallah, 4,*of Jabalya,Gaza Strip, killed following an explosion.*

18November 2012

Tamer Abu Asaifan, 3,of Jabalya refugee camp, Gaza,killed in an IDF air strike on his family home.

Jumana Abu Asaifan, 1,*of Jabalya refugee camp, Gaza,*killed in an IDF air strike on her family home.

Muamin Hammad, 15,of Jabalya refugee camp, Gaza,killed in an IDF air strike on a water tanker truck as he and his father were delivering water.

Tasneem Nahal, 9,*of Al-Shatie refugee camp in western Gaza City,*killed in an IDF air strike.

Eyad Abu Khousa, 18 months,*of al-Bureij refugee camp, Gaza,*killed in an IDF missile strike, in which his brother was injured.

Ranin Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 5,*of Gaza City,*one of four siblings killed in an Israeli missile strike on their family home.

Jamal Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 7,*of Gaza City,*one of four siblings killed in an Israeli missile strike on their family home.

Yousef Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 10,*of Gaza City,*one of four siblings killed in an Israeli missile strike on their family home.

Ibrahim Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 1,*of Gaza City,*one of four siblings killed in an Israeli missile strike on their family home.

Hussein Jalal Nasser, 6,*of northern Gaza,*killed in an Israeli air strike on his family home.

Najeeb Ahmed Najeeb, 1,*of the Qalandiya refugee camp,*died of serious burns he suffered when Israeli troops fired a gas grenade into his family home.*

19November 2012Mohammed Iyad Abu Zour, 5,*of Gaza City,*killed by IDF shelling of his family home in the Az-Zeitoun neighborhood.

Rana Al-Shandi, 1,*of Gaza City,*killed in an Israeli airstrike on the former Al-Sarava security compound.

Omar Mahmoud Mohammed al-Astal, 14,*of Al-Qarara, in southern Gaza,*killed in an Israeli attack on his family farm.

Suhaib Hijazi, 4,*of Beit Lahiya,*killed along with his twin brother and their parents in an Israeli airstrike on their family home.

Muhammad Hijazi, 4,of Beit Lahiya,*killed along with his twin brother and their parents in an Israeli airstrike on their family home.

Ahmad Tawfiq al-Nasasra, 17,*of Rafah,killed along with his brother in an Israeli airstrike on their family home.

Muhammad al-Nasasra, 15,*of Rafah,killed along with his brother in an Israeli airstrike on their family home.*20November 2012

Yahya Mohammed Awad, 15,*of Beit-Lahiya, Gaza,*killed by an Israeli missile while hunting birds.*

21November 2012

Mahmoud Abu Khusa, 13,*of Gaza City,*killed by an Israeli airstrike on Al-Nafaq street.

Ayman Talal Al-Assaly, 17,*of Gaza City,killed along with his father and sister in an Israeli missile strike on their family home.

Abderrahman Na&#8217;eem, 6,*of Gaza City,*killed by an Israeli airstrike on the Ne&#8217;ma building in which three other children were injured.

Riham Al-Nabaheen, 4,*of Nusseirat refugee camp in central Gaza,*killed in an Israeli attack on her home.

Nader Yousef Abu Mghaseeb, 14,*of Deir al-Balah, Gaza,*killed by an Israeli drone strike.

No Israeli Deaths Reported November 2012



Remember These Children 2012 Memorial


----------



## syrenn (Oct 6, 2013)

a few less terrorists


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Every child killed by Israel in November of 2012 was killed in Israeli terror attacks targeting civilians in Gaza.


----------



## Tank (Oct 6, 2013)

I feel bad for the kid who lost an eye, but he also has the violent history of the Palestine people to blame for always putting the people of Israel on edge


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Tank said:


> I feel bad for the kid who lost an eye, but he also has the violent history of the Palestine people to blame for always putting the people of Israel on edge



This happened in land Israel occupies, meaning Israel has an obligation to protect the civilian population there, not attack and injure and maim them.

Israel is completely free to end her Occupation in Palestine at any time.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Every child killed by Israel in November of 2012 was killed in Israeli terror attacks targeting civilians in Gaza.



Human Rights Watch condemns targeting of Israeli civilians during Pillar of Defense

Human Rights Watch condemns targeting of Israeli civilians during Pillar of Defense | +972 Magazine


----------



## Tank (Oct 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1g-FO1UzBAQ]Rock-Throwing Palestinian Kid Gets Demolished By Car - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lipush (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> 6-year-old loses eye to Israeli rubber bullet
> 
> IDF soldiers shot 6-year-old Musab al-Sarahneh in the eye in al-Fawwar refugee camp south of Hebron early last week, his family reported.*The boy lost his right eye after Israeli forces opened fire on the car he was traveling in with rubber-coated steel bullets, according to the family's account.*At the time, last Friday, Musab was sitting in a car holding his mother's hand as they made their way home, his family says.*As they approached the entrance to al-Fawwar refugee camp, an Israeli soldier opened fire at their car out of nowhere, according to Musab's mother. She said that the Israeli soldier who shot Musab was only about 40 meters from their car. Immediately following the incident, Musab noticed blood flowing from right eye, and was taken to the hospital. One of the rubber-coated metal bullets fired by the Israeli soldier hit Musab straight in the eye.
> 
> ...



Poor thing.

That sounds painful


----------



## Lipush (Oct 6, 2013)

Care to comments on the events of last night, Sherri?

I missed your condemnation of that


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

I am wondering if it was a response to the attack on this 6 year old child.

No difference between this attack and that one, both terror attacks.

Actually, there is one difference, in Palestine Israelis injure and kill Palestinian children with Impunity. But there are consequences when Palestinians injure or kill Israeli illegal settler  children.

Discrimination on display!

Apartheid on display!


----------



## Politico (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Not only are they not the same. They are exactly the opposite of one another.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Politico said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Are you a mind reader?


----------



## Politico (Oct 6, 2013)

That makes no sense but alrighty then.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 6, 2013)

Why did sheri not condemn the Palestinian terror attack yesterday night ?


----------



## Peterf (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am wondering if it was a response to the attack on this 6 year old child.
> 
> No difference between this attack and that one, both terror attacks.
> 
> ...



You - naturally, given your hatred of Israel - assume that the child was deliberately targeted.   I do not.   For one thing baton rounds are extremely inaccurate.

Palestinian terrorists use children as cover.   They fire their rockets into Israel from schools and hospitals.   Their intention is to maximise child casulties to fuel propaganda spread by the likes of you.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 6, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Why did sheri not condemn the Palestinian terror attack yesterday night ?



That's easy . When has she ever condemn what they do remember the Fogel family?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 6, 2013)

Tank said:


> Rock-Throwing Palestinian Kid Gets Demolished By Car - YouTube



A more comprehensive version, worth watching.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy3VlRV-uRE]Pallywood is proud to present- Man runs over kids throwing rocks.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Nobody but Zionists buy that propaganda that every time Israel hurts and kills and steals and maims and imprisons it  is the Palestinians fault .

Israeli soldiers and war criminal illegal settlers deliberately steal and maim and injure and kill Palestinians every day.

Why? Because Zionists in Israel live to steal and maim and injure and kill all nonJews in the land.

Ethnic cleansing and killing is the essence of the Zionist Regime.

And human rights groups and NGOs  have been documenting the human rights abuses for decades now.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Abuse and torture in interrogations of dozens of Palestinian minors in the Israel Police Etzion Facility

22 Aug 2013Since November 2009, B&#8217;Tselem has received testimonies from dozens of Palestinian residents of the Bethlehem and Hebron districts, most of them minors, alleging that they were subjected to threats and violence, sometimes amounting to torture, during their interrogation at the police station at Gush Etzion. The station is located within the jurisdiction of the SHAI (Judea and Samaria) District of the Israel Police. The testimonies describe interrogations in which the minors were forced to confess to alleged offenses, mostly stone-throwing. In almost all cases, the interrogators stopped using violence against the interrogatees once they confessed.The right of every person not to be subjected to ill-treatment or torture (whether physical or mental) is one of the few human rights that are considered absolute. As an absolute right, it may never be "balanced" against other rights and values, nor suspended or limited, even in difficult circumstances such as war or fighting terrorism. This right now holds the highest and most binding status in international law. A confession obtained through violation of this right can certainly not serve as the basis for a conviction.

Abuse and torture in interrogations of dozens of Palestinian minors in the Israel Police Etzion Facility | B'Tselem


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Israeli Center Keeps Focus*On Human Rights

It may seem surprising to some that*B'Tselem*&#8212; the Israeli Information Center for Human Rights in the Occupied Territories &#8212; documents and exposes violations carried out by its country&#8217;s army against Palestinians. However, these doubts quickly disappear when you witness Palestinian victims dialing the numbers of B'Tselem personnel for emergency help when they are exposed to settler attacks and army abuses.Read more:*Israeli Center Keeps Focus On Human Rights - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East work in documenting and exposing*human rights violations*in the occupied territories has been so extensive that mere mention of B'Tselem vexes Israeli settlers and soldiers alike. Its consistent success in bringing hundreds of cases against settlers and soldiers to the Supreme Court has earned it Israeli ire and Palestinian praise.Read more:*

Israeli Center Keeps Focus On Human Rights - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East research manager Karim Jibran said, &#8220;Yes, it is an Israeli organization. But after 24 years of documenting and exposing the practices of the occupation it has earned our respect and widespread approval across the Palestinian occupied territories because of our penchant for human rights.&#8221;Read more:*Israeli Center Keeps Focus On Human Rights - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

Israeli Center Keeps Focus On Human Rights - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Violence by settlers

As the occupying force, Israel must protect the Palestinians in the West Bank. However, the Israeli authorities neglect to fulfill this responsibility and do not do enough to prevent Israeli civilians from attacking Palestinians, their property and their lands. The undeclared policy of the Israeli authorities in response to these attacks is lenient and conciliatory. Perpetrators are rarely tried, and many cases are not investigated at all or are closed with no operative conclusions.6 Aug 2013'Omar Hushiyeh told B&#8217;Tselem that he was attacked by masked men on 14 July 2013, as he was walking his flock home. When soldiers came by, the assailants fled. The soldiers did not pursue the assailants, but called a medic for Hushiyeh. As the medic did not arrive for some time, Hushiyeh was taken to hospital by his relatives. Hushiyeh filed a police complaint, but B&#8217;Tselem&#8217;s inquiry revealed that just two weeks later, the case was closed on grounds of &#8220;unknown assailant&#8221;. B&#8217;Tselem demanded that the police reopen its investigation and that the military require the soldiers who had been on the scene to testify before the police.  

Violence by settlers | B'Tselem


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Border Policeman sentenced to 75 days community service for attacking 13-year-old Hebron boy

Published:**10 Apr 2013Last month, the Jerusalem Magistrate Court handed down a sentence for a Border policeman convicted of attacking a Palestinian child in Hebron nearly four years ago: a 75-day prison sentence to be fulfilled in community service and a further four-month suspended sentence valid for four years. The policeman must also pay NIS 2,000 to the boy he assaulted.The policeman was convicted of the following offense in a plea bargain: In August 2009, while on duty near the Tomb of the Patriarchs in Hebron, the policeman attacked 13-year-old Yunes Abu Ermeileh who, along with his brother, was selling sweets to passersby. The policeman demanded that Abu Ermeileh, who was proclaiming his wares loudly, stop shouting. As the boy did not comply, the policeman ran after him, flung his police helmet at him, knocked him to the ground and kicked him. The boy suffered trauma to his back and shoulder. Following a complaint filed by B&#8217;Tselem, the Department for the Investigation of Police (PID) opened an inquiry into the incident, which led to the indictment and conviction of the policeman.

Border Policeman sentenced to 75 days community service for attacking 13-year-old Hebron boy | B'Tselem


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Indictments of police on charges of violence against Palestinians are extremely rare. Of the more than 280 complaints lodged by B&#8217;Tselem of alleged police violence since the start of the second Intifada, we are aware of only 12 indictments.

Border Policeman sentenced to 75 days community service for attacking 13-year-old Hebron boy | B'Tselem


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Caution: Children Ahead - The Illegal Behavior of the Police toward Minors in Silwan Suspected of Stone Throwing

Caution: Children Ahead, Dec. 2010 | B'Tselem


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Operation Pillar of Defense: The killing of Ahmad Abu &#8216;Alayan, 14, of &#8216;Abasan al-Jadidah, 15 November 2012

Published:**15 Apr 2013On the afternoon of 15 November 2012, an Israeli aircraft attacked an olive and lemon grove in the village of &#8216;Abasan al-Jadidah in the Khan Yunis district of the Gaza Strip. Ahmad Abu &#8216;Alayan, 14, who was working in the grove, was mortally wounded. His father&#8217;s uncle, Suliman Abu &#8216;Alayan, 64, was wounded by shrapnel and taken to the hospital. B&#8217;Tselem&#8217;s investigation indicated that armed Palestinians had launched rockets that morning from an olive grove near the one that was bombed by the Israeli military. However, relevant testimonies indicate that Ahmad Abu &#8216;Alayan and Suliman Abu &#8216;Alayan arrived at their own grove later, after the rocket fire, and had nothing to do with it.

Operation Pillar of Defense: The killing of Ahmad Abu ?Alayan, 14, of ?Abasan al-Jadidah, 15 November 2012 | B'Tselem


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Operation Pillar of Defense: The killing of 4-year-old Tammer Ise&#8217;ifan and his 2-year-old sister Jomanah, Beit Lahiya, 18 November 2012

According to testimonies collected by B'Tselem, on Saturday, 17 November 2012, Rida Ise&#8217;ifan took her children to visit her parents in the nearby Jabalya Refugee Camp. The three returned home in the afternoon. Then, in the evening, the children had supper and watched cartoons on television. At 9:00 PM, the children went to bed. Their parents retired about two hours later. At around 2:00 AM on 18 November 2012, when the whole family was asleep, a missile struck near their house, causing the ceiling and the walls to collapse. Members of the extended family living nearby came to the scene immediately. They extracted the father, Salameh Ise&#8217;ifan, who had been trapped underneath the debris, and his two children. Later that night at the hospital, both children were pronounced dead. Following is what their mother related to B&#8217;Tselem about two months after the incident:I lost both my children at once, with no reason or warning, for no fault of their own. They were just sleeping and there was no reason to kill them. Since that day, I've been crying for them. Every time I see their clothing and things and every time I hear the voices of my little brothers-in-law, I am reminded of Jomanah and Tammer. When I go to bed, I weep for them. They were my only children and I have nothing else apart from them&#8230; We had a happy life, my children were here by my side and they were the world to me and my husband Salameh. They were more precious to me than anything in the world.

Operation Pillar of Defense: The killing of 4-year-old Tammer Ise?ifan and his 2-year-old sister Jomanah, Beit Lahiya, 18 November 2012 | B'Tselem


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Operation Pillar of Defense: The killing of Talal al-&#8216;Asali, 48, his son Ayman, 19, and daughter &#8216;Abir, 11, of Jabalya Refugee Camp, 21 November 2012

On 21 November 2012, the last day of Operation Pillar of Defense in Gaza, at around 1:00 PM, there was an Israeli air strike on an agricultural area located near residential homes in Jabalya Refugee Camp in the northern Gaza Strip. The bombing killed Talal al-&#8216;Asali, 48, and two of his six children &#8211; his son Ayman, 19, and daughter &#8216;Abir, 11. According to testimony given to B&#8217;Tselem, at the time of the strike, the three were out in the fields collecting herbs for tea. According to testimony collected and additional information obtained by B&#8217;Tselem about the incident, no rockets had been fired from that location before the al-&#8216;Asali famly was hit. Relatives said that Talal al-&#8216;Asali grew herbs that he then sold in the market, and that he had no connection to Palestinian armed groups.I began preparing the things for tea when suddenly I heard a powerful explosion from behind the house. I went outside immediately and ran to the place where Talal and the children were. Even before I reached them, I could already see Talal and Ayman lying on the ground, covered in blood. The moment I saw them I started screaming and crying. I was in shock. I couldn&#8217;t believe my eyes. I understood that my husband had apparently been killed instantaneously. Ayman was still moving a little bit. I didn&#8217;t see my daughter &#8216;Abir. I felt dizzy and weak. Then, apparently, I passed out.   

Operation Pillar of Defense: The killing of Talal al-?Asali, 48, his son Ayman, 19, and daughter ?Abir, 11, of Jabalya Refugee Camp, 21 November 2012 | B'Tselem


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Oct 6, 2013)

Holy shit! ShiaSherri stayed up ALL NIGHT LONG to spam arab propaganda that no one but her and her terrorist loving friends believe? Get a life for God's sake!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Violation of the Rights of Palestinian Minors Arrested by Israel on Suspicion of Stone-ThrowingJuly 2011From the beginning of 2005 to the end of 2010, at least 835 Palestinian minors were arrested and tried in military courts in the West Bank on charges of stone throwing. Thirty-four of them were aged 12-13, 255 were 14-15, 546 were 16-17. Only one of the 835 whttp://m.btselem.org/node/121282as acquitted; all the rest were found guilty.


No Minor Matter: Violation of the Rights of Palestinian Minors Arrested by Israel on Suspicion of Stone-Throwing, July 2011 | B'Tselem


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 6, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Holy shit! ShiaSherri stayed up ALL NIGHT LONG to spam arab propaganda that no one but her and her terrorist loving friends believe? Get a life for God's sake!





  Shows you how angry and frustrated she is.  Gives me a warm feeling inside !!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

) Children A total of 971 children have been killed in Israeli-Palestinian conflict violence, representing 18% of the total number of conflict deaths. Children are protected, in a number of legal instruments, including the Convention on the Rights of the Child, against arbitrary loss of life, even in armed conflict. Of the overall number of children killed, 88% were Palestinian and 12 % were Israeli.The trend of child deaths mirrors the total rate: the number of Israeli children killed has declined markedly while that of Palestinian children remains high. Palestinian children make up 20% of the total Palestinian deaths while Israeli children represent 12% of total Israeli deaths. In 2006, 31% of the Palestinian children killed were 12 years or younger. 8/ The vast majority of children died as a result of injuries sustained either to the head, chest or to more than one place of their body. 9/ - See more at:  Israeli-Palestinian fatalities since 2000 - OCHA Special Focus (31 August 2007)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit! ShiaSherri stayed up ALL NIGHT LONG to spam arab propaganda that no one but her and her terrorist loving friends believe? Get a life for God's sake!
> ...



I think it is from reading about all those Zionist crimes against Palestinian children.

It makes you proud.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

) Palestinian Deaths in the Gaza Strip The vast majority of Palestinian deaths occurred in the Gaza Strip. In 2005, 52% of all fatalities from the Israeli- Palestinian conflict happened there. In 2006 the rate was 78%, and in 2007, 67%. (Similarly in 2005, 58% of deaths from internal violence occurred in Gaza, in 2006, 88% and in 2007, 95% of deaths.) 12/ Palestinians have been killed from Israeli military operations, targeted killings, border incidents, search and arrest operations and undercover operations. However, graphs 4 - 6 show that the circumstances in which deaths occur is different between the Gaza Strip and the West Bank. Although both areas are subject to Israeli military operations, in the Gaza Strip, targeted killings, incursions and border incident are more prevalent. At least 284 Palestinians have been killed for moving within 150 metres of the perimeter fence with Israel, 117 of them civilians, including 23 children. 13/ During 2006, Israeli Security Forces fired some 14,000 artillery shells into the Gaza Strip which were responsible for killing 59 persons, almost all of them civilians. 14 In November 2006, the Government of Israel placed a moratorium on the use of artillery fire, contributing to a significant reduction of civilian deaths in 2007. - See more at:    Israeli-Palestinian fatalities since 2000 - OCHA Special Focus (31 August 2007)


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 6, 2013)

Tank said:


> I feel bad for the kid who lost an eye, but he also has the violent history of the Palestine people to blame for always putting the people of Israel on edge



It is Israel's war. Why do you blame the Palestinians for that?


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





  YAWN...... LOOK AT THE BRIGHT SIDE ! HE CAN HAVE AN EYE TO EYE CONVERSATION WITH ANYONE HE CHOOSES !   



http://www.haaretz.com/news/diploma...-show-praising-fogel-family-murderer-1.409858

The " jesus lover"  Frau  Sheri  regarding Ms. Fogel;   She asked for it, She deserved it !


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



You call murdered Israeli babies "legitimate military targets". Turnabout is fair play.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...





 No, Frau.  That's not it.  It's your frustration over the fact that THE JEWISH STATE exists.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 6, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...






Palestinian TV airs show praising Fogel family murderer Israel News | Haaretz





Diplomacy and Defense






Palestinian TV airs show praising Fogel family murderer

In weekly show dedicated to Palestinian prisoners in Israel, Hakim Awad's mother and aunt describe convicted perpetrator of Itamar attack as a 'hero and legend.'

 By Avi Issacharoff	 |  Jan. 29, 2012 | 3:35 PM  |  15 








Itamar murder suspects and crime scene  

Amjad Awad and Hakim Awad, with the crime scene in the background. 














Text size   

 Comments (15)  

 Print Page  

 Send to friend  

  Share on Facebook   

 Share on Twitter 	

 Share   







Thousands attend memorial for slain Fogel family, vow to continue West Bank settlement

 By Chaim Levinson	  |  Feb. 18, 2013 | 1:47 AM 

Palestinian television aired an interview with the relatives of the Fogel family murderers earlier this month, praising the two cousins convicted with the brutal attack as "heroes." 

The broadcast was aired as part of a weekly show on the Palestinian state-run station called "For You," which focuses on Palestinian prisoners incarcerated in Israel. 

The show featured the aunt and mother of Hakim Awad, who along with his cousin Amjad was convicted of brutally stabbing to death five Fogel family members in an attack on their home in the West Bank settlement of Itamar on the night of March 11, 2011. 

Hakim Awad's mother sent her regards to her son, proudly describing him as the perpetrator of the Itamar attack and that he was sentenced to 5 consecutive life sentences. 

Awad's aunt then proceeded to describe her nephew as a "hero and a legend." 





  Just one SMALL example of what Frau Sheru APPLAUDS AND APPROVES OF !!!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

People of consience in this world shall keep on speaking about the human rights abuses in Israels Occupation as long as they continue.

Palestinians were created by God in His image too.

They have the right to freedom and to have their basic human rights respected. 

There will never be just silence in the face of Israeli human rights abuses of Occupation.

Truth is always brought into the Light.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

So, a 6 year old little boy has lost his eye.

His faher says he cannot hardly stand to look at him, it tears him so apart inside.

Imagine if that was your child.

And all he was doing was being present in a refugee camp, a site Israels Zionists target Palestinians to attack in every day of Occupation.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...



YOU are lying, I never did any such thing.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So, a 6 year old little boy has lost his eye.
> 
> His faher says he cannot hardly stand to look at him, it tears him so apart inside.
> 
> ...



This should not have happened. Hopefully that boy will recover, or somehow doctors will be able to help him in any way.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



YOU are lying, you said you had me on ignore. Obsessed much?


----------



## Lipush (Oct 6, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



It's must be a lawyer thingy


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

One posters obsession with one case where Palestinian youth were tortured into making false confessions to the killing of some of the  family members of one illegal settler family living in a religious extremist illegal settlement in the West Bank is getting old. 

Ruthie Fogel taught little Jewish girls to be terrorists in a religious extremist school it Ithmar. The story Is told in the article Girls Ar War in The Tablet.  It is sad her children were killed because she put their lives in danger living as a squatter on stolen Palestinian land in the West Bank. 

A sad story, the Fogels story, but certainly no justification for Israels targeting of Palestinian children and civilians in the OPT, no justification for the continuing ethnic cleansing operations. The Fogels thenselves can be seen as themselves victims of Zionist ethnic cleansing, as the illegal settlements are an integral part of Israels ethnic cleansing program in Palestine.


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> An illustration that the world is filled with haters of children.



Worthless, mentally ill ****, when you condemn this:

Nine-year-old girl hurt in settlement terror attack; IDF: suspect got away - Diplomacy and Defense Israel News | Haaretz

I'll take a look at your OP, you worthless, failed fake "attorney" scumbag.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Putting posters on ignore results in the posts not being fully dispalyed.

But anytime one desires, individual posts can be opened and read.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 6, 2013)

Still waiting for you to condemn the attack on 9 year old No'am Glick.

Or is that a specific kind of children you defend, Ms. Sherri?

Are you hater of children?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

rhodescholar said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > An illustration that the world is filled with haters of children.
> ...



Stop lying, this thread is about a 6 year old Palestinian boy whose eye was put out by acts of an IDF soldier.

Learn to read.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Still waiting for you to condemn the attack on 9 year old No'am Glick.
> 
> Or is that a specific kind of children you defend, Ms. Sherri?
> 
> Are you hater of children?



Stop deflecting.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Oct 6, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Still waiting for you to condemn the attack on 9 year old No'am Glick.
> 
> Or is that a specific kind of children you defend, Ms. Sherri?
> 
> Are you hater of children?



ShiaSherri considers Israeli children legitimate military targets and Pali children victims of terrorism. She only hates Joooooooooooooooooooooooooooo babies.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for you to condemn the attack on 9 year old No'am Glick.
> ...



Deflecting?...

No, Sugar. DEFLECTING would have been if I'd ignore this thread completely, which I didn't do. I addressed the OP already.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




this thread has nothing to do with that kid


what this thread is.... is just another in a long line of agenda.


and again, i could care less. 


But it is fun to smack you around.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Deflecting is bringing up an unrelated issue, that is what you are doing.

The issue is Occupiers attacks on children and civilians in their ethnic cleansing campaign in Occupied Palestine.


----------



## Tank (Oct 6, 2013)

He just lost a eye, they can still strap a bomb on him


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



And your definition of deflection is just an illustration of the Zionist mindset, thinking it is all about you. It is not, get over yourself. Your conversion into Zionist stripped you of your humanity. What a waste!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Tank said:


> He just lost a eye, they can still strap a bomb on him




Perhaps that is the next thing Zionists will do to him.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 6, 2013)

Tank said:


> Rock-Throwing Palestinian Kid Gets Demolished By Car - YouTube



Physics hates the Pallies.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

syrenn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



The subject is that set forth in the OP.

If you cannot read, it sounds like a personal problem to me.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Palestinian boy run over by Jewish settler in East Jerusalem

Tensions are running high in East Jerusalem after a young Palestinian boy was hit by a car thought to be driven by an Israeli.

Video footage showed the car colliding with the boys, hitting one boy on the side and another full on with the front of car, flinging him into the air.The car then drove on as other boys threw stones at it from behind, breaking its windows. The car was driven by the head of a settler organisation that buys up property for Jews in Silwan, Israeli media reported.Police spokesman Micky Rosenfeld said he could not identify the man but said the driver was being questioned.


Video: Palestinian boy run over by Jewish settler in East Jerusalem - Telegraph


----------



## Tank (Oct 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEB0SvMzKzg]Children of Palestinian Suicide Bomber - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## antique4xpu (Oct 6, 2013)

hitler took jewish land and forced them into concentration camps 

israel took palestianian land and forced them into refugee camps 

i wonder why we are now siding with those who have some 300 odd nuclear weapons?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

antique4xpu said:


> hitler took jewish land and forced them into concentration camps
> 
> israel took palestianian land and forced them into refugee camps
> 
> i wonder why we are now siding with those who have some 300 odd nuclear weapons?



We want to be like Hitler.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Suicide bombings are a thing of the past in Palestine, ending years ago, and they never occurred the way they are portrayed by Zionists.

Talk of suicude bombings is Zionist Hasbara, nobody believes it !


----------



## antique4xpu (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Suicide bombings are a thing of the past in Palestine, ending years ago, and they never occurred the way they are portrayed by Zionists.
> 
> Talk of suicude bombings is Zionist Hasbara, nobody believes it !



jewish terrorists blew up the king david hotel and i forget how many innocent civilians they killed ........ but then they were not terrorists , they claimed they were patriots


----------



## antique4xpu (Oct 6, 2013)

it is a shame the palestinians do not have our american constitution ........

then they could own as many weapons and ammo as they wanted 

as  it is now , they can be killed for throwing rocks at tanks


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> antique4xpu said:
> 
> 
> > hitler took jewish land and forced them into concentration camps
> ...



Took you over 6,000 posts to show your true colors. Thanks. Always knew you were a Nazi. See what happens when you post for 36 consecutive hours? You let yourself slip. Best seek help.


----------



## alpine (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Suicide bombings are a thing of the past in Palestine, ending years ago, and they never occurred the way they are portrayed by Zionists.
> 
> Talk of suicude bombings is Zionist Hasbara, nobody believes it !



Just today, suicide bombing in front of an elementary school in Iraq. 

If suicide bombings are the past for Israel, this is a sucess of the Israeli security forces I guess, not because jihadist islamists don't want to kill any more jewish children.

I wish you were posting a thread here for every children being killed in the mid east, REGARDLESS of their religion. 

Running propoganda over dead children disgust me!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

alpine said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Suicide bombings are a thing of the past in Palestine, ending years ago, and they never occurred the way they are portrayed by Zionists.
> ...



We are discussing Palestine  ,  not what the US has turned Iraq into.

US invasion and occupations brought suicide bombings to Iraq.

And suicide bombings stopped in Palestine when Hamas officially announced the policy to end them back in 2006.

They were a response to Israels targeted killings, which have killed more innocent civilians then suicide bombings did.Targeted assassinations are war crimes;  Israels version of suicide bombings. And they continue. Btselem statistics tables keep up with the numbers killed in targeted assassinations. What happens is a target is identified and his entire family targeted and killed, neighbors too.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 6, 2013)

syrenn said:


> um... do i care....
> 
> um... no.



What is that you have against Palestinians? Or is it something you have against Sherri?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 6, 2013)

antique4xpu said:


> it is a shame the palestinians do not have our american constitution ........
> 
> then they could own as many weapons and ammo as they wanted
> 
> as  it is now , they can be killed for throwing rocks at tanks



They do have an American constitution. Well, sort of. It was written with the assistance of an American constitutional scholar. It is quite similar and sometimes more comprehensive than our own. But there was no "2nd amendment."

However, in 1999 the PLC (parliament) Passed laws stating that it was legal for Palestine to manufacture and import weapons. Also that Palestinians have the right to bear arms.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 6, 2013)

Tank said:


> Rock-Throwing Palestinian Kid Gets Demolished By Car - YouTube


 He jumped right into the path of an oncoming car.

Why don't the Palestinians teach their children something about crossing the road safely?


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





  You are the liar.  You claimed you never made those statements about the Fogel Family either until I produced the post(s)  .  You have called ALL Israelis and their babies AFTER the Fogel infant was almost beheaded " Legitimate military targets".   " jesus" would be soooooooooo proud


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



I made a lot of true statements about the Fogel   illegal  settlers you could not bear to hear.

I never called babies proper military targets, stop lying.


----------



## alpine (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



So Iraq was a peaceful place before US been there? 

There is a reason why blood rivers running on mid east. And the reason is islam and its jihadist mentality. Iraq, Syria, Palestine... Same story over and over again. And you still expect people to believe your fantasies. 

People have seen and heard enough of islam, dont you think?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 6, 2013)

alpine said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...



Number of suicide bombings in Iraq before the US invasion. -* Zero!*


----------



## alpine (Oct 6, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Number of genocides? They gassed a whole town and killed thousands of people instantly. Even Hitler was not capable of doing so.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

alpine said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...



The topic was suicide bombings.

And, those chemical weapons, what do you have to say about the fact the US provided Saddam the components to make those chemical weapons with?


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





  You accused Ms. Fogel of " teaching terrorism". When I asked you to back it up you couldn't. When I specifically mentioned that their infant was almost beheaded you did say that their infant was a "legitimate military target".  Stop lying, you phony " christian"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The topic is your support for Islamic terrorists.


----------



## alpine (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



It is always either Jews or Americans or Zionists or this or that...

So typical. 

Muslims have done everything so right but the whole world against them. 

You want to talk about suicide bombings? World didnt even have such a word before muslims started to blow themselves up in the first place. 

But that is not even the problem here. All this bloodshed is just the result of a society lacking of self criticism. Because you always have a reason for every bad thing that happens to you and it never is yourself. 

There is no budismofobia or hinduofobia nor christisnofobia, but yet there is islamofobia, because your whole society is cripled with the fundemental mentality of islam, being the one snd only. 

So some westerner opportunist company did sell you the compounds and what the muslims do with that? Just ran a genocide campain like never seen in the history, so what. Bad westerners, right?

And you probably wonder when tinkering around your mind, why mid east is such a mess. Oh, right, you already have the answer, westerners...


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 6, 2013)

^^^

Here we go with the pretend 'ex-Muslim' again........


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...



She was a religious extremist who taught young girls to be terrorists. All documented in The Tablet Magazine article Girls at War!

And I called no baby a legitimate military target, that baby was a victim of her parents bad choices in moving their family unlawfully onto lands of others.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




Regarding  the  "COMPONENTS OF CHEMICAL WEAPONS"-----chemical weapons are 
made of  INGREDIENTS   which can have potential for many uses.     It takes 
depraved isa respecting pigs to use    COUMADIN  to  create nail bombs that dissolve 
the brains of children.   and   CHLOROX   to create chlorine bombs that dissolve the 
lungs of children    and   ALKYLATING AGENTS  ----to create bombs that that eat the 
flesh  of   men, women and children .     Doctors use those agents for the treatment 
and prevention of deadly sicknesses.      It takes depraved isa-respecting pigs to create 
car bombs out of NITROGEN RICH FERTILIZERS   ----that faithful farmers use to grow 
food to feed the world         What do you say about the USE to which depraved isa-
respecting pigs  put chemicals that decent people in the world use to SAVE LIVES AND 
FEED THE HUNGRY-------gee you are dim

   but you did give me a provide me with a fit of nostaligia-----when my kid was 
   coming home from school in my absence--me at work----he complained  
   "mom ---you do not   buy FOOD----you buy  INGREDIENTS"     Poor kid---at 
   age 14 ---he opened the fridge and found----eggs still in their shells----raw frozen 
   chicken----and the cupboard----a bag of Flour----A bag of rice---cello packages of 
   raw lentils------NOTHING TO EAT!!!!!!!       I even had  BLEACH ----a component 
   depraved isa-respecting pigs use to make bombs that dissolve the lungs of children--
   it is an excellent disinfectant-----in the kitchen----used with care it can reduce 
   the incidence of both bacterial and viral sicknesses in your family.      unfortumately 
   its effect in the LAUNDRY -----can kill some items of clothes -----there have been 
   cases of suicide by  BLEACH ingestion-----ingestion has about the same effect that 
   the isa-respecter CHLORINE BOMBS have on-----persons----especially children

   gee sherri----you ARE DIM  

   Even arsenic has a POSITIVE use-----it can be used to control the loss of grain  
   to rodents -----a HUGE PERCENTAGE of the entire rice crop in India----gets---
   eaten by  "NOT HUMANS"      In fact coumadin is useful in controlling rodents too---
   ie KILL THEM----but it saves to the lives of persons afflicted with DEEP VEIN 
   THROMBOSIS -----and/or    ATRIL FIBRILLATION  

               not all people use it to DISSOLVE  the brains of children as do 
               your kith and kin

   as far as an INCREASE IN SUICIDE SLUTS  in Iraq ----in the past decade----
   it is a  shiite sunni thing------a blood feud ongoing for centuries before 
   THOMAS JEFFERSON  wrote the Declaration of Independence


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 6, 2013)

antique4xpu said:


> hitler took jewish land and forced them into concentration camps israel took palestianian land and forced them into refugee camps i wonder why we are now siding with those who have some 300 odd nuclear weapons?



Whose land did they take, dogshit?


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 6, 2013)

antique4xpu said:


> jewish terrorists blew up the king david hotel and i forget how many innocent civilians they killed ........ but then they were not terrorists , they claimed they were patriots



What innocent civilians were killed, fucking moron?


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And suicide bombings stopped in Palestine when Hamas officially announced the policy to end them back in 2006.



*XXXXXXX* can't stop lying:

Hamas Commander: We Teach Our Kids to be Suicide Bombers

"In the interview, Jabarin said Hamas labors &#8220;day and night&#8221; educating Palestinian children in Gaza to become suicide bombers."


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And I called no baby a legitimate military target, that baby was a victim of her parents bad choices in moving their family unlawfully onto lands of others.



So are the arab children who get killed for their parents placing them in a war zone.  Thanks for making my argument for me, you stupid fucking whore.

No wonder this asshole has been banned at so many forums, she's a liar and fucking stupid.  Along with being a terrorist supporter.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Robert Fisk: A dictator created then destroyed by America

"Who encouraged Saddam to invade Iran in 1980, which was the greatest war crime he has committed for it led to the deaths of a million and a half souls? And who sold him the components for the chemical weapons with which he drenched Iran and the Kurds? We did. No wonder the Americans, who controlled Saddam's weird trial, forbad any mention of this, his most obscene atrocity, in the charges against him. Could he not have been handed over to the Iranians for sentencing for this massive war crime? Of course not. Because that would also expose our culpability.

And the mass killings we perpetrated in 2003 with our depleted uranium shells and our "bunker buster" bombs and our phosphorous, the murderous post-invasion sieges of Fallujah and Najaf, the hell-disaster of anarchy we unleashed on the Iraqi population in the aftermath of our "victory" - our "mission accomplished" - who will be found guilty of this? Such expiation as we might expect will come, no doubt, in the self-serving memoirs of Blair and Bush, written in comfortable and wealthy retirement."


Robert Fisk: A dictator created then destroyed by America - Robert Fisk - Commentators - The Independent


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

rhodescholar said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > And I called no baby a legitimate military target, that baby was a victim of her parents bad choices in moving their family unlawfully onto lands of others.
> ...



Im not having discussions with you, with all your name calling.

Putting you on ignore.


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Im not having discussions with you, with all your name calling. Putting you on ignore.



BWAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!

Been calling this whore names for weeks, if not months, and suddenly the turd runs away?  

Guess when the weak, mentally ill turd gets crushed over and over, it runs away like an arab muslim soldier - as fast as it can.

Run sherri whore, run run run. 

Such an easy victory over such incredibly weak competition, if it can even be called that.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




The Fogel baby was the victim of a depraved animal who in his WORSHIP of 
ISA/ALLAH  sought to please his deity and delight his sisters in faith----by the 
HANDS ON MUTILATION/MURDER  OF A BABY IN ITS CRIB--------all murderers have reasons---
   I have heard many------from animals chained to their hospital bedrails   
       here is one typical of rapist pigs----"if she hadn't screamed---I would not have 
                                had to kill her"

  and even more depraved comments in support of YOUR bretheren in faith---
                              FROM YOU


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 6, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> The Fogel baby was the victim of a depraved animal who in his WORSHIP of ISA/ALLAH  sought to please his deity and delight his sisters in faith----by the
> HANDS ON MUTILATION/MURDER  OF A BABY IN ITS CRIB--------all murderers have reasons---I have heard many------from animals chained to their hospital bedrails here is one typical of rapist pigs----"if she hadn't screamed---I would not have had to kill her"and even more depraved comments in support of YOUR bretheren in faith---FROM YOU



Munner whore is an animal asshole, a liar banned across the internet.  A terrorist supporter who runs when her lies are confronted.  She's so weak, you'd almost think that she was a zionist plot to make arab muslim terrorist apologists look stupid.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...



*And the mass killings we perpetrated in 2003 with our depleted uranium shells *

Why is a depleted uranium shell bad, aside from ventilating your body?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Bloodrock44 (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



True ShiaSherri. You did not call them proper military targets.  You called them legitimate military targets. Can't sleaze your way out of it. You make these outrageous claims in your sleep depraved foggy haze and when you're called on it you go back and edit your posts and then lie like a rug denying it. How despicable! Have you no shame?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Out of nowhere?
> ...




If you actually believe that anyone can INTENTIONALLY  SHOOT OUT AN EYE of a child in a moving vehicle----from a distance of  40 meters with a rubber coated bullet------then something has attacked your brain       That you present a story from the  jihadist propagandaist  rag   MAAN NEWS     tells enough about both you and the crap you promote.    I have seen lots of lead in 
brains -----that had nothing to do with  INTENTION------Until you have a credible history 
as to what actually happened-----why not stop making a fool of yourself.

try to find out----did someone recover the bullet?  ----the bullet PENETRATED the eye?

are you referring to LOSS OF VISION or actual  LOSS OF THE EYEBALL?    

"the mother said......"      OH ....that helps


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Shame is what Israelis should feel over attacks upon Palestinian children, like the attack in the OP, like the attacks in Gaza portrayed in that video I posted.

A people can have no shame over such matters only when they have no respect for human rights and no respect for the sanctity of human like.

That is what Zionism and Occupation  creates in Zionists, a people with no respect for human rights and no respect for the sanctity of human life. 

Better to count oneself among the occupied people over the occupiers any day.


----------



## Tank (Oct 6, 2013)

This is how Palestinians treat their children:

LiveLeak.com - Mass Pedophile Wedding in Palestine Organized by Hamas (comments)


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 6, 2013)

Tank said:


> This is how Palestinians treat their children:
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Mass Pedophile Wedding in Palestine Organized by Hamas (comments)



Those are cousins of the brides and grooms. The actual wives of these men whom they are getting married to are show right here:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-IqTMRz4Ao]???? ???? ????? ?? ???? ??? ???? ??????? - YouTube[/ame]

Yet again another propaganda fail and it's been disproven time and time again.


----------



## Tank (Oct 6, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Yet again another propaganda fail and it's been disproven time and time again.


Your video has nothing to do with the one I posted


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 6, 2013)

Tank said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Yet again another propaganda fail and it's been disproven time and time again.
> ...



Yes it does, it's a cultural thing to have the cousins or sisters of the groom walk with the men to the banquet area where the wives are seen on the left and husbands on the right. 

Yes it does have to do with the video. 

False Story Claims 450 Gaza Grooms Wed Girls Under Ten in Mass Muslim Marriage

Sorry to ruin your day.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Tank said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Yet again another propaganda fail and it's been disproven time and time again.
> ...



Why dont you just stop with the Zionist propaganda. Noone believes it. And it has nothing to do with Israels attacks on children.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


Since you are a champion of children, Frau Sherri, I wonder why you haven't posted this since you are on a Middle East forum, and Iraq is in the Middle East.

Suicide Bomber Kills 13 Children at Iraqi School - AOL On


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

The US brought suicide bombings to Iraq.

Unfortunately, we cannot undo the mess we made Iraq into.

It truly is horrible, the hundreds of thousands of children whose deaths we have caused in Iraq. 

I do not what else to say, but perhaps to express the desire that those  in the US  responsible for the act of aggression that the war in Iraq was , shall ultimately be tried before The Hague for the war crimes they have committed in Iraq,


----------



## antique4xpu (Oct 7, 2013)

rhodescholar said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Im not having discussions with you, with all your name calling. Putting you on ignore.
> ...



one would suspect that a "REAL RHODES SCHOLAR" would have a larger and more intellectual vocabulary to present to the world .... something besides trailer park vulgarity


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Why don't you just stop with your antisemitic propaganda.  No-one believes it.  And it has nothing to do with Palestinian attacks on children.


----------



## Peterf (Oct 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The US brought suicide bombings to Iraq.



You puzzle me.   Most liars at leas attempt to be convincing,  calculating that some of their listeners will be so ignorant that they will believe even outrageous falsehoods.

But you don't even try Sherri and come out with silly statements like the above which not even the most dedicated haters of America will believe.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2013)

Peterf said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The US brought suicide bombings to Iraq.
> ...





Quibble not,,    Peter------if her colleagues can believe that  Polio vaccines 
compromise  ISLAMIC FERTILITY AND POTENCY-----and-----JOOOS are 
slipping   APHRODISIAC  CHEWING GUM into the Burkah pockets of  muslimah 
virgins------why not     "THE ZIONIST CONTROLLED CIA CONVINCED 
              MUSLIMAH MOMS TO TIE BOMBS TO THEIR SLUTTY DAUGHTERS"

   you must have missed the assertion----"the syrians and incoming jihadists are 
            killing each other because the JOOOOOS TOLD THEM TO"

     I have a kind vague idea as to how to say----DEATH TO _______   in arabic
  -----but how does one say     "hey fatima----kill achmed"   ????


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 7, 2013)

Peterf said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The US brought suicide bombings to Iraq.
> ...



Show me one report of a suicide bombing in Iraq before the US invasion.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 7, 2013)

It makes me sad to think about all the children in the Middle East who have been hurt by US weapons, either those we attacked them directly with or weapons we provide to others, like Israel to use against them.

Lebanon, 2006, we watched Israel kill over 400 children in Lebanon with US weapons. During the 34 day Zionist child and civilian killing spree, that left over 1000 dead over 90% of whom were civilians, the US sent Israel three or four weapons shipments  through the UK. And when Israel left Lebanon she littered her killing fields with US provided cluster bombs to blow the legs off children playing.  They had hoped the over I million fleeing their homes would not return and rebuild their carpet bombed villages.


----------



## Peterf (Oct 7, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Show me one report of a suicide bombing anywhere before the Norman invasion.

Logic is not your forte, is it Mr Tinmore.   Let me explain:  because B happened after A it not mean that A caused B.   Some Greek chap pointed this out over 2000 years ago.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 7, 2013)

Peterf said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Peterf said:
> ...



You make a claim about suicide bombings in Iraq, you back it up.


----------



## alpine (Oct 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



A typical islamist. They have no responsibility on anything what so ever. It is never their fault, but someone elses.

They gas a whole town killing thousands of people instantly, and they have the nerve to blame it on US.

They blow themselves up in a bus or a restaurant or a coffee shop, but they have the nerve to blame it on Zionists.

They decapitate people and eat their hearts while it is still beating, and they have the nerve to blame it on Westerners.

But they don't realize, it is all them screwing themselves, because in fact NOBODY BOTHERS KICKING A DEAD HORSE...

It is so obvious nothing will change in the mid east in the long run, because they feel very comfortable the way it is. Who wouldn't??? Having no responsibility in life, what else a man would want. Being like a children again, nobody expects anything from you and you always have a reason to be an underachiever (well, this could be overestimate, i should have said none-achiever). This should be the greatest feeling in the world, "screw it the way you like and you always have someone to blame it on"...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 7, 2013)

To the Islamist Hating poster, not interested in discussing your fantasies of hate including fantasies that Saddam and posters here are or were  Islamists.

We are discussing Israels attacks on children in Palestine. 

Anything to say about that?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> To the Islamist Hating poster, not interested in discussing your fantasies of hate including fantasies that Saddam and posters here are or were  Islamists.
> 
> We are discussing Israels attacks on children in Palestine.
> 
> Anything to say about that?



Anything to say Sherri on the Muslims attacks on children, particular by children themselves?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yy3VlRV-uRE]Pallywood is proud to present- Man runs over kids throwing rocks.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 7, 2013)

Zionist Hasbara Propaganda videos and their distortions of Truth I have no interest   in.

Truth is war criminal illegal settlers deliberately run over Palestine children as a regular pasttime.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 7, 2013)

When Cars Become Weapons: Israeli settler runs over 4 year old Palestinian child in al-Khalil

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)&#8211; An Israeli settler ran over a Palestinian child in al-Khalil in the southern occupied West Bank, while Israeli soldiers stormed several town in the district.Four-year-old Amer Ahmad Jaber was injured on Tuesday after being run over by a settler in the Old Town in al-Khalil where he was transferred to hospital.Meanwhile, settler&#8217;s dogs attacked Palestinian citizens and their sheep in Nabi village in Yatta.


When Cars Become Weapons: Israeli settler runs over 4 year old Palestinian child in al-Khalil | Occupied Palestine | ??????


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionist Hasbara Propaganda videos and their distortions of Truth I have no interest   in.
> 
> Truth is war criminal illegal settlers deliberately run over Palestine children as a regular pasttime.



You always fall flat on your face when faced with facts you can't refute.  What a joke some of you haters are.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Your arguement is full of holes, Toddster.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The US brought suicide bombings to Iraq.
> 
> Unfortunately, we cannot undo the mess we made Iraq into.
> 
> ...


You really have learned your lessons well in the mosque, Frau Sherri.  Never take responsibility but always blame it on others.  Perhaps you care about the children of Pakistan who have died in the suicide and car bombings in Pakistan.  Since you have connections to Iran, you no doubt have Shiite leanings, but you don't seem to care about what happened to the Shiite children in Pakistan.  I doubt if you care about the dead Christian children who have been killed lately in Nigeria by your buddies.  Are you trying to blame the U.S. for all these dead childen in Pakistan and Nigeria too?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 7, 2013)

Well, you ask for it. 

I first read of the woes of Christians in Pakistan from a Chapter in a book on persecuted Christians. And I read September 11 was the day that changed their world forever. Not from what happened that day, but from the US unleashing her rage over 9/11 on Afghanistan and the ME. Only then, then, Christians there came under attack.

US invasions and occupations very much have hurt Christians in the Middle East.

Why do we keep hurting Christians this way?

Look at Iraq, what we did to the Christian population there.

LOOK at Syria, what we are doing to Christians there right now.

Look at Lebanon, all we have done to Christians there.

Look at Palestine, supporting ethnic cleansing against Christians there for over 65 years now.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Well, you ask for it.
> 
> I first read of the woes of Christians in Pakistan from a Chapter in a book on persecuted Christians. And I read September 11 was the day that changed their world forever. Not from what happened that day, but from the US unleashing her rage over 9/11 on Afghanistan and the ME. Only then, then, Christians there came under attack.
> 
> ...


By "we" I assume you mean y'all Islamic terrorists. I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> 6-year-old loses eye to Israeli rubber bullet



So fucking what?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 7, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you ask for it.
> ...



Read it again, clearly I started out stating the US is who I am speaking of.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 7, 2013)

When Cars Become Weapons: Settlers Deliberately Wound & Even Kill by Hit & Run Attacks

Radical settlers in the west bank of Palestine, wound and even kill Palestinians with their cars. The latest victim, a 13 year old girl in a wheelchair...

When Cars Become Weapons: Settlers Deliberately Wound & Even Kill by Hit & Run Attacks (with images) · occpal · Storify


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 7, 2013)

September 2013

Alray - Settler runs over Palestinian worker in Bethlehem - Media AgencyGaza, ALRAY - An Israeli settler ran over a Palestinian worker on Sunday morning in the west of Bethlehem southern the West Bank. ALRAY 

Palestinian Wounded After Being Hit By Settler's Car Silwan - Occupied Jerusalem, Palestinian medical sources have reported Saturday [September 20, 2013] that a Palestinian man was injured i...IMEMC

Alray - Israeli settler runs over little child in Hebron - Media AgencyGaza, A LRAY - A 6-year-old little child was injured on Thursday after being run over by a settler's car in Hebron in the south of West Bank,ALRAY

Israeli settler runs over a Palestinian family in Bethlehem An Israeli settler has deliberately run over a Palestinian family, consisting of man and two ladies, in Bethlehem, where they were transf...PALESTINE-INFO

When Cars Become Weapons: Settlers Deliberately Wound & Even Kill by Hit & Run Attacks (with images) · occpal · Storify


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> September 2013
> 
> Alray - Settler runs over Palestinian worker in Bethlehem - Media AgencyGaza, ALRAY - An Israeli settler ran over a Palestinian worker on Sunday morning in the west of Bethlehem southern the West Bank. ALRAY
> 
> ...


How about articles when rocks and bricks become weapons.  After all, we have seen your Palestinian buddies having such a good time throwing rocks at the Israelis, and just the other day there was in the newspaper a picture of the Egyptians throwing bricks at the Egyptian soldiers.  Rocks and bricks do kill, as you know, Frau Sherri.  I guess when her Islamist buddies wound and kill others, it is of no consequence to Frau Sherri.  If she can't blame something on the U.S., Israel, and the Jews in general, she just ignores what happens.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > September 2013
> ...




   you may not attack sherri's  DEEN ---    she does not "ignore"---she recognizes murder 
   murder as  WORSHIP


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hossie-----she READ IT IN A BOOK  -------BOOK X   written by   "christian X"  in 
    islamic land  X          are you not impressed?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Hossie-----she READ IT IN A BOOK  -------BOOK X   written by   "christian X"  in
> islamic land  X          are you not impressed?


Sherri never fails to impress me. She's one of a kind alright. (That means the species will go extinct)


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2013)

Does anyone have a credible news story about the supposed  eye injury to a six 
year old child-------who was in a moving car ----and deliberately shot from 
a distance of  80 METERS ------right thruw the left  (or right)  eye--(depending on 
which islamo nazi shit rag you read?       ITS A MIRACLE  ----how many markmen 
can hit an EYE  of a child-----in a moving car      at a distance of well over 250 feet? 

The mother does report that she actually saw---- at a distance of 250 feet----an israeli 
gunman  LEVEL HIS GUN right at the eye of her child who was sitting inside a moving car. 

  Somehow the windows and frame of the car did NOTHING to deflect the speeding 
bullet.            whoever he was-----that markmen beat out    ANNIE OAKLEY.  

I have seen lots of lead in heads----and other parts of people------even those shot at 
POINT BLANK RANGE-----are not so accurate as  UM one-eye  claims for the israeli 
shooter .      I have seen a case  of gunshot     PRESSED ON THE SKULL OF THE VICTIM---
that ----bounced off the mastoid bone.     Does anyone know the CALIBRE   of those rubber 
coated bullets       Very few  22  shots actually kill when ----aimed at the head---(not that I am 
endorsing experimentation------just saying) .     Sometimes just  a richocheted bullet----even 
a  22     actually does kill


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 7, 2013)

Israel attacks civilians with chemical weapons.  

Sometimes, when their lands are being trespassed on and unlawfully occupied by war criminal IDF and war criminal illegal settlers and their  people attacked and unlawfully detained, some will throw rocks!
.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Oct 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel attacks civilians with chemical weapons.
> 
> Sometimes, when their lands are being trespassed on and unlawfully occupied by war criminal IDF and war criminal illegal settlers and their  people attacked and unlawfully detained, some will throw rocks!
> .



Lyre!


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> One posters obsession with one case where Palestinian youth were tortured into making false confessions to the killing of some of the  family members of one illegal settler family living in a religious extremist illegal settlement in the West Bank is getting old.
> 
> Ruthie Fogel taught little Jewish girls to be terrorists in a religious extremist school it Ithmar. The story Is told in the article Girls Ar War in The Tablet.  It is sad her children were killed because she put their lives in danger living as a squatter on stolen Palestinian land in the West Bank.
> 
> A sad story, the Fogels story, but certainly no justification for Israels targeting of Palestinian children and civilians in the OPT, no justification for the continuing ethnic cleansing operations. The Fogels thenselves can be seen as themselves victims of Zionist ethnic cleansing, as the illegal settlements are an integral part of Israels ethnic cleansing program in Palestine.




  Another Pro Palestinian lie. I read the article and it doesn't say anything about her teaching " terrorism".    She claims the thread is about this Palestinian Child but she could still coment on the Israeli Child that was previously mentioned. Her " compassion" must be something that " jesus" taught her.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Well, you ask for it.
> 
> I first read of the woes of Christians in Pakistan from a Chapter in a book on persecuted Christians. And I read September 11 was the day that changed their world forever. Not from what happened that day, but from the US unleashing her rage over 9/11 on Afghanistan and the ME. Only then, then, Christians there came under attack.
> 
> ...




A Global Slaughter of Christians, but America?s Churches Stay Silent - The Daily Beast


Muslims Want Christians Massacred | Walid ShoebatWalid Shoebat

http://archbishop-cranmer.blogspot.com/2013/09/peshawar-horror-as-muslims-massacre-and.htm

#MyJihad in Nigeria: Muslims Slaughter 50 Christians in Easter Attack - Atlas Shrugs

  All of a sudden this follower of " jesus" is concerned about the suffering of Christians because she believes WE are responsible?         Too bad she doesn't feel that way about the suffering of Christians at the hands of Muslims !   Above;  JUST A FEW EXAMPLES!!!!!


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> 6-year-old loses eye to Israeli rubber bullet
> 
> IDF soldiers shot 6-year-old Musab al-Sarahneh in the eye in al-Fawwar refugee camp south of Hebron early last week, his family reported.*The boy lost his right eye after Israeli forces opened fire on the car he was traveling in with rubber-coated steel bullets, according to the family's account.*At the time, last Friday, Musab was sitting in a car holding his mother's hand as they made their way home, his family says.*As they approached the entrance to al-Fawwar refugee camp, an Israeli soldier opened fire at their car out of nowhere, according to Musab's mother. She said that the Israeli soldier who shot Musab was only about 40 meters from their car. Immediately following the incident, Musab noticed blood flowing from right eye, and was taken to the hospital. One of the rubber-coated metal bullets fired by the Israeli soldier hit Musab straight in the eye.
> 
> ...



I smell bullshit! Palestines and Muslims are good liars. Whether this happened or not is always debatable, but and Israeli firing over nothing and out of no where doesn't happen.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel attacks civilians with chemical weapons.
> 
> Sometimes, when their lands are being trespassed on and unlawfully occupied by war criminal IDF and war criminal illegal settlers and their  people attacked and unlawfully detained, some will throw rocks!
> .


What chemical weapons are we talking about here. Raid? Moth balls.? Fly spray?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you ask for it.
> ...





In virtually all lands  ----TODAY  CALLED  "MUSLIM LANDS" ----There were both christian 
and jewish populations   -----which were  DECIMATED BY THE MURDER, RAPE, and 
PILLAGE that so excites sherri------including the  CESSPIT OF THE TWO MOSQUES---
arabia      I am interested ---can anyone name a "muslim land"   of today---in which  
christians and jews were not subjected to  GENOCIDE sometime in the past  1400 years?

  over to YOU---SHERRI DEAR.....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 7, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > This is how Palestinians treat their children:
> ...





Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Israel attacks civilians with chemical weapons.
> ...



White Phosphorous weapons

Depleted Uranium Weapons, to include D.I.M.E. weapons


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Eyes in Gaza

Mads Gilbert(5)**A Rare and Valuable Testimony

By Lauraloo Mattox - September 27, 2010On December 27, 2008 Israel began a 3 week assault on the Gaza Strip. I don't wish to discuss the politics on either side of this long-standing conflict. You can research that for yourself - just please read from multiple sources about both sides of the issue.During the build-up before the initial assault, there were many governments, NGO's and press trying to get some of their people into Gaza, but Israel allowed almost no one in. The Norwegians, however, did manage to get two doctors in. They are the only witnesses many of the Palestinian civilians have of their ordeal. Their story is told chronologically, one day at a time. Through them you learn what happened to the Palestinians on a personal level. They give a face to the many statistics: Israelis killed- 9, Palestinians - 1417; Israeli children killed - 0, Palestinian children killed - 313; UN humanitarian supply depot destroyed denying 750,000 people food and fuel; 21,000 Palestinian houses destroyed, as well as many schools, hospitals and factories.


The doctors were additionally able to provide testimony as to the kinds of weapons being used. Israel at first denied the use of white phosphorus and DIME weapons, but the doctors, who were treating wounds inflicted by these weapons, were able to say otherwise. I commend them for their bravery - they put themselves in harm's way, they defied authorities when necessary, and they helped the many civilians injured (more than 5000) during the conflict. Their day to day existence was full of heartbreak, determination to help, and keeping their wits.Of course there are many books on this topic, told from both sides. And ever since the flotillas attempted to break through the blockades, there has been more press coverage than ever on this region. This book, however, focuses on two doctors trying to help people during one brief period of time. It's a story well told, and following the timeline makes you feel more connected to the events.  

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/review/070437191X/R235KM9JRN14FB/ref=mw_dp_cr?cursor=1&sort=rd]Amazon:Customer reviews[/ame]

I have not read this book yet, written by doctors who were in Gaza during Cast Lead and treated victims of Israeli attacks using white phosphorous and depleted uranium weapons and document it in this book.

Getting ready to order book now.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Oct 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Explain what a depleted uranium weapon is and what affect it has, genius.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 7, 2013)

WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 7, 2013)

Forget about Israel being a &#8220;light unto the nations&#8221; as the seminal early Zionist thinker Ahad HaAm used to say. Think more like Nazi Germany and the Spanish Civil War. Besides an ideological affinity between Franco&#8217;s fascists and Hitler, the Fuhrer found that conflict a perfect testing ground for Germany&#8217;s new weapons technology. During the Civil War, the Luftwaffe first previewed the new technique of aerial bombardment to devastating effect in places like Guernica. Hitler and Goering got to test all of their new playtoys like the Messerschmitts, Junkers, and anti-tank cannons.It seems that Israel has been using Gazans in precisely the same way since its invasion following the kidnapping of Gilad Shalit. 

The weapon it has tested, known by the acronymDIME*(Dense Inert Metal Explosive), works to horrifying effect:An investigative report to be aired on Italian television Wednesday raises the possibility that Israel has used an experimental weapon in the Gaza Strip in recent months, causing especially serious physical injuries, such as amputated limbs and severe burns.Just to be clear about my analogy above (for the sake of the Little Green Footballs harpies among my readers), I did not intend to say that Israel as a whole is like Franco&#8217;s Spain or the U.S. like Nazi Germany. I merely meant to make an analogy to the ways in which this particular weapon was developed and possibly &#8220;lent out&#8221; to the IDF for experimental purposes.

The weapon is similar to one developed by the U.S. military, known as DIME, which causes a powerful and lethal blast, but only within a relatively small radius&#8230;The investigation, by*Rai24news, follows reports by Gaza-based doctors of inexplicably serious injuries. The doctors reported an exceptionally large number of wounded who lost legs, of completely burned bodies and injuries unaccompanied by metal shrapnel. Some of the doctors also claimed that they removed particles from wounds that could not be seen in an x-ray machine.Dr. Habas al-Wahid, head of the emergency room at the Shuhada al-Aqsa hospital, in Deir el-Balah, told the reporters that the legs of the injured were sliced from their bodies &#8220;as if a saw was used to cut through the bone.&#8221; There were signs of heat and burns near the point of the amputation, but no signs that the dismemberment was caused by metal fragments.

Israel Tests New Highly Lethal, Cancer-Causing Tungsten Bomb in Gaza Tikun-Olam Tikun Olam-????? ????


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 7, 2013)

WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 7, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQcCWaLXXJI]Beyond Treason (Depleted Uranium US-WMD Iraq War Veterans Dying 2005).divx2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 7, 2013)

Israeli crimes against humanity: Gruesome images of charred and mutilated bodies following Israeli air strikes

Photos here show what Israels WMDs did in Lebanon in 2006, used against civilians

Israeli crimes against humanity: Gruesome images of charred and mutilated bodies following Israeli air strikes | Global Research


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Depleted Uranium rounds aren't a chemical weapon.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 7, 2013)

10 Chemical Weapons Attacks Washington Doesn't Want You to Talk About

1.*The U.S. Military Dumped 20 Million Gallons of Chemicals on Vietnam from 1962 - 1971

2.*Israel Attacked Palestinian Civilians with White Phosphorus in 2008 - 2009

3.*Washington Attacked Iraqi Civilians with White Phosphorus in 2004

4.*The CIA Helped Saddam Hussein Massacre Iranians and Kurds with Chemical Weapons in 1988

5.*The Army Tested Chemicals on Residents of Poor, Black St. Louis Neighborhoods in The 1950s

6.*Police Fired Tear Gas at Occupy Protesters in 2011

7.*The FBI Attacked Men, Women, and Children With Tear Gas in Waco in 1993

8.*The U.S. Military Littered Iraq with Toxic Depleted Uranium in 2003

9.*The U.S. Military Killed Hundreds of Thousands of Japanese Civilians with Napalm from 1944 - 1945


10.*The U.S. Government Dropped Nuclear Bombs on Two Japanese Cities in 1945

10 Chemical Weapons Attacks Washington Doesn't Want You to Talk About


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 7, 2013)

Italian TV: Israel used new weapon prototype in Gaza Strip*By Meron Rapoport*October 11, 2006

An investigative report to be aired on Italian television today raises the possibility that Israel has used an experimental weapon in the Gaza Strip in recent months, causing especially serious physical injuries, such as amputated limbs and severe burns. The weapon is similar to one developed by the U.S. military called DIME, which causes a powerful and lethal blast, but only within a relatively small radius.*The Italian report is based on the eyewitness accounts of medical doctors in the Strip, as well as tests carried out in an Italian laboratory. The investigative team is the same one that exposed, several months ago, the use by U.S. forces in Iraq of phosphorous bombs, against Iraqi rebels in Faluja.*Israel Air Force Maj.-Gen (res.) Yitzhak Ben-Israel, formerly head of the IDF's weapons-development program, told the Italian reporters that "one of the ideas is to allow those targeted to be hit without causing damage to bystanders or other persons."*The investigation, by Rai24news, follows reports by Gaza-based doctors of inexplicably serious injuries. The doctors reported an exceptionally large number of wounded who lost legs, of completely burned bodies and injuries unaccompanied by metal shrapnel. Some of the doctors also claimed that they removed particles from wounds that could not be seen in an x-ray machine.*According to those who testified, the wounded were hit by munitions launched from drones, most of them in July.*

http://www.dotandcalm.com/calm-archive/index/t-19116.html

This link collects multiple articles discussing D.I.M.E and provides links.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Oct 7, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



But it's their job as arab propagandists to make outrageous and false declarations to the contrary. You are correct of course, they are not chemical weapons and do not explode. Depleted uranium rounds are tank rounds that are used against enemy armor. They are about a foot long and maybe an inch in diameter and weigh only a few pounds. Almost all countries use depleted uranium as their main tank round, So don't let the terrorist sympathizers fool ya.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 7, 2013)

WHY IS DU WEAPONRY ALREADY ILLEGAL? 

The depleted uranium (DU) weaponry that the United States is using in Iraq and Afghanistan, and has used in the former Yugoslavia, is clearly illegal. 

This is an essential point that the public, and victims of DU poisoning, including U.S. veterans, need to understand and stress in their arguments against DU weapons. 

DU weapons fail the 4 point legal test, as international lawyer Karen Parker describes below: 

A weapon is made illegal two ways: (1) by adoption of a specific treaty banning it; and (2) because it may not be used without violating the existing law and customs of war. A weapon made illegal only because there is a specific treaty banning it is only illegal for countries that ratify such a treaty. A weapon that is illegal by operation of existing law is illegal for all countries. This is true even if there is also a treaty on this weapon and a country has not ratified that treaty. 

The laws and customs of war (humanitarian law) includes all treaties governing military operations, weapons and protection of victims of war as well as all customary international law on these subjects. In other words, in evaluating whether a particular weapon is legal or illegal when there is not a specific treaty, the whole of humanitarian law must be consulted. 

There are four rules derived from the whole of humanitarian law regarding weapons: 

(1) Weapons may only be used in the legal field of battle, defined as legal military targets of the enemy in the war. Weapons may not have an adverse effect off the legal field of battle. (The "territorial" test). 

(2) Weapons can only be used for the duration of an armed conflict. A weapon that is used or continues to act after the war is over violates this criterion. (The "temporal" test). 

(3) Weapons may not be unduly inhumane. (The "humaneness" test). 

(4) Weapons may not have an unduly negative effect on the natural environment. (The "environmental" test). 

DU weaponry fails all four tests: 

(1) It cannot be "contained" to legal fields of battle and thus fails the territorial test. 

(2) It continues to act after hostilities are over and thus fails the temporal test. 

(3) It is inhumane and thus fails the humaneness test. DU is inhumane because of how it can kill -- by cancer, kidney disease, etc. long after the hostilities are over. DU is inhumane because it causes birth (genetic) defects thus effecting children (who may never be a military target) and who are born after the war is over. The use of DU weapons may be characterized as genocidal by burdening gene pools of future generations. 

(4) DU cannot be used without unduly damaging the natural environment and thus fails the environment test.

THE USE OF DEPLETED URANIUM WEAPONS IS ILLEGAL *PIC*


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Oct 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> WHY IS DU WEAPONRY ALREADY ILLEGAL?
> 
> The depleted uranium (DU) weaponry that the United States is using in Iraq and Afghanistan, and has used in the former Yugoslavia, is clearly illegal.
> 
> ...



I would be ashamed if all I could do was cut and paste lying propaganda. Off topic propaganda at that. The OP is about a 6 year old losing an eye. Was he shot with a DU round, ShiaSherri?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 7, 2013)

Another article addressing the illegality of depleted uranium weapons, this is interesting, it involves the testing of the weapons in the  San Francisco bay Area. Wow, the use of these weapons is clearly unlawful now, after a specific UN Resolution finding to that effect in 1996, but the US government is still testing the weapons  inside the US, putting the lives of Americans in danger in these experiments and testing.

UN Humanitarian Lawyer, Karen Parker, On the Violation of Human Rights in California | U.S. Military |Axisoflogic.com

"The use of Depleted Uranium in combat has been declared illegal under the UN Sub Commission of Human Rights. Its use is also a violation of various treaties, conventions, and international laws.   

In order to determine the legality of Depleted Uranium use inside the United States via federal "experimentation" and "testing," I spoke with Karen Parker, JD, founder of the Association Humanitarian Lawyers. The long term proponent of international human rights specializes in humanitarian law and provides expert testimony and legal counsel for the United Nations.  In spring, 1996, Parker made a presentation on Depleted Uranium to the United Nations Commission on Human Rights.     

On the matter of the extent that Depleted Uranium causes harm, Ms. Parker has written, -DU weapons 'kill' in inhumane ways, causing cancers, kidney problems, eye problems, lung diseases, and according to the medical researchers who have investigated it, many other serious conditions. Additionally, DU weapons cause disabilities in the children of those exposed - cranial-facial anomalies, missing limbs, grossly deformed and non-viable infants and the like - so in this sense are teratogenic."   

"As these conditions can occur to non-combatants or may arise long after military operations have concluded, DU weapons are necessarily inhumane. The teratogenic nature of DU weapons raises the possibility of a genocidal effect. Finally, DU weapons unduly contaminate the natural environment, including water and agricultural land necessary for the subsistence of the civilian population for beyond the lifetime of that population."   

The United Nations Sub-Commission on Promotion and Protection of Human Rights passed a resolution in 1996 finding the use DU weapons "incompatible" with existing humanitarian law.  This resolution began a series of initiatives by the Sub-Commission on DU weapons and several other weapons of concern, including fuel-air bombs, cluster bombs and "bunker busters." 

Interview With International Human Rights Attorney Karen Parker  

Q - In a telephone interview, I asked Ms. Parker, with regard to the UN resolution 1997/36, does this also apply to open air explosions and military training firing of Depleted Uranium used outdoors by the Departments of Energy and Defense within the United States?      

KAREN PARKER - "Testing was part of the resolution-including stockpiling and trafficking.  It's not actually as clear as actual use in combat, whether the mere presence for instance of a nuclear bomb in your arsenal is a violation and a number of countries have nuclear weapons in their arsenals."     

However, explained Parker, the US government &#65533;does not view DU subject to test ban treaties and therefore there is no international restriction on the testing.&#65533;  Ms. Parker continued, "I would argue that there is an inherent violation of human rights if a weapon that releases dangerous substances is tested in an area where there are people who could be negatively affected.  From that perspective, carrying out, say, a Depleted Uranium test, open air, in the Bay area is a crime - a violation of international law from the perspective of the right to life, the right to health and those kinds of rights."   

Q - Isn&#65533;t the explosive testing a violation of humanitarian law?     

KAREN PARKER - "It's not so much a violation of humanitarian law, because the weapon isn&#65533;t used in combat.  The fact that it is a weapon and could be, and is intended to be used in combat doesn&#65533;t make a test of it a combat exercise."      ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 7, 2013)

Israel is using depleted uranium weapons against Palestinians and that includes Palestinian children, that is the relevance of a discussion of depleted uranium weapons in this thread, which is discussing Israel's attacks on Palestinian children in her Occupation in the OPT.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> WHY IS DU WEAPONRY ALREADY ILLEGAL?
> 
> The depleted uranium (DU) weaponry that the United States is using in Iraq and Afghanistan, and has used in the former Yugoslavia, is clearly illegal.
> 
> ...



*It continues to act after hostilities are over and thus fails the temporal test. *

How does it act? By being so radioactive?


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Oct 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel is using depleted uranium weapons against Palestinians and that includes Palestinian children, that is the relevance of a discussion of depleted uranium weapons in this thread, which is discussing Israel's attacks on Palestinian children in her Occupation in the OPT.



Liar. Op only alleges a 6 year old being shot with a rubber bullet. Which is more than likely more Pallywood propaganda. You think we are gullible enough to believe that Israelis are wasting tank rounds on kids? Is there a shred of honesty under that burqa?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel is using depleted uranium weapons against Palestinians and that includes Palestinian children, that is the relevance of a discussion of depleted uranium weapons in this thread, which is discussing Israel's attacks on Palestinian children in her Occupation in the OPT.




Israel does not attack  Palestinian children-----the deliberate murder of children is 
an  ISA/ALLAHUAKBARR  custom-----and has cost the lives of hundreds of millions---
beginning with the isa respecting pigs of the contantine variety   1700 years ago---and 
since and  emulated contiuously by the  meccaist variety beginning 1400 
years ago.       Depleted uranium has never been demonstrated to have a deleterious 
effect on environment.     Your kith and kin have been mutilating children as an act of 'worship of your depraved deity for ----that   1700 years that I have mentioned----it is 
no wonder that you worship those of the meccaist moiety that sneak into houses in order 
to slit the throats of infants------in fulfillment of your  "religious"  beliefs. and disgusting 
"replacement"  theory.     Your filth replaces nothing---it is simply filth piled high 
and deep


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 7, 2013)

WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT

Children Israel targeted with chemical weapons attacks!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 7, 2013)

WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT



more Israeli targeting of children in 11/2012!


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > WHY IS DU WEAPONRY ALREADY ILLEGAL?
> ...


The way Sherri carries on you would think the kid was shot in the eye with a Tomahawk missle.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 7, 2013)

The media&#8217;s double standard on child victims of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict

Posted by*Annie Robbins




For some reason, the attack on 9 year old Glick offered an opportunity for the media, as well as Israeli politicians, to revisit the peace negotiations.

 And the assault that took 6 year old Musab al-Sarahneh&#8217;s right eye? Not worthy of even a mention in the western press. 

Why? Because they are all to common, and Palestinian life is not valued here like Jewish life.


Child victims of the conflict, and how their assaults impact 'peace negotiations'


----------



## Roudy (Oct 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose this is supposed to make us all turn against Israel and jump on your jihadist bandwagon?  Try again.
> ...


Worry about curing your own heart and diseased soul.  You're the one who regularly defends Islamic terrorists who stab little 2 year old kids in their sleep.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 7, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Meanwhile she doesn't even bat an eye when Assad drops poison gas on his own people, killing 400 kids in their sleep.  Oh wait, she DOES care.  She'll find a way to make it look as if the Jooooos did it.  Ha ha ha.  Disgusting.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 8, 2013)

No evidence Assad used chemical weapons against civilians, but lots of evidence Israel has!


----------



## Roudy (Oct 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No evidence Assad used chemical weapons against civilians, but lots of evidence Israel has!


See, I told you.  Like clockwork, they repeat the same garbage.  Fake outrage over this Palestinian boy, 400 children die when Assad drops poison gas...THE JOOOS DID IT.  

Picture of Sherri blaming the Jooos for everything under the sun:


----------



## Peterf (Oct 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Not so.  I made no 'claim' about suicide bombings in Iraq.   I pointed out the absurditiy of someone else's unsupported and illogical assertion.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



You're welcome, Bloodrock.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Health aspects of DU

Depleted uranium is not classified as a dangerous substance radiologically, though it is a potential hazard in large quantities, beyond what could conceivably be breathed. Its emissions are very low, since the half-life of U-238 is the same as the age of the Earth (4.5 billion years). There are no reputable reports of cancer or other negative health effects from radiation exposure to ingested or inhaled natural or depleted uranium, despite much study.

However, uranium does have a chemical toxicity about the same as that of lead, so inhaled fume or ingested oxide is considered a health hazard. Most uranium actually absorbed into the body is excreted within days, the balance being laid down in bone and kidneys. Its biological effect is principally kidney damage. The World Health Organization (WHO) has set a tolerable daily intake level for uranium of 0.6 microgram/kg body weight, orally. (This is about eight times our normal background intake from natural sources.) Standards for drinking water and concentrations in air are set accordingly.

Like most radionuclides, it is not known as a carcinogen, or to cause birth defects (from effects in utero) or to cause genetic mutations. Radiation from DU munitions depends on how long since the uranium has been separated from the lighter isotopes so that its decay products start to build up. Decay of U-238 gives rise to Th-234, Pa-234 (beta emitters) and U-234 (an alpha emitter)m. On this basis, in a few months, DU is weakly radioactive with an activity of around 40 kBq/g quoted. (If it is fresh from the enrichment plant and hence fairly pure, the activity is 15 kBq/g, compared with 25 kBq/g for pure natural uranium. Fresh DU from enriching reprocessed uranium has U-236 in it and more U-234 so is about 23 kBq/g.)

In 2001, the UN Environment Programme (UNEP) examined the effects of nine tonnes of DU munitions having been used in Kosovo, checking the sites targeted by it5. UNEP found no widespread contamination, no sign of contamination in water of the food chain and no correlation with reported ill-health in NATO peacekeepers. A two-year study6 by Sandia National Laboratories in USA reported in 2005 that consistent with earlier studiesn, reports of serious health risks from DU exposure during the 1991 Gulf War are not supported by medical statistics or by analysis.

An editorial in the Radiological Protection Bulletin of the UK's National Radiation Protection Board stated: "DU is radioactive and doses from inhalation of dust or from handling bare spent rounds need to be assessed properly. However, the scientific consensus at present is that the risks are likely to be small and easily avoidable, especially compared with the other risks the armed forces have to take in war."8

Thus DU is clearly dangerous for military targets, but for anyone else  even in a war zone  there is little hazard. Ingestion or inhalation of uranium oxide dust resulting from the impact of DU munitions on their targets is the main possible exposure route.

Uranium and Depleted Uranium


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2013)

Todd----have some compassion for the limited intellectual capacity 
  of-----jihadists


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Oct 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



For what, Ahmed? Your lying propaganda? You really expect us to believe DU did that? You expect us to believe DU is a chemical weapon? I was a tank commander of an M1A1 Abrams tank. A DU round does not explode. It's a projectile comprised of a rod a little over a foot long weighing 9 pounds and travels a mile a second. It's only used against enemy armor. Why would anyone use a round that cost a couple of thousand dollars when a 99 cent bullet would do the trick more effectively?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 8, 2013)

Unbelievable, the words that come from the mouths of Zionists.

You would think depleted uranium was candy we should all be lining up to buy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



4.5 billion year half-life means the Middle East is contaminated.........forever. LOL!

What a bunch of ignorant claptrap.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 8, 2013)

Testimony before UN about depleted uranium causing birth defects in Iraq

ALSO, testimony of other adverse consequences of US invasion of Iraq in 2003!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 8, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



The US has contaminated Iraq forever.

That is a fact, why can your mind not comprehend this?

Do you think it is funny?


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Oct 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Unbelievable, the words that come from the mouths of Zionists.
> 
> You would think depleted uranium was candy we should all be lining up to buy.



You own a tank Frau ShiaSherri? That's what shoots a DU round.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Oct 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvW5N8g055Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Testimony before UN about depleted uranium causing birth defects in Iraq
> ...



Yawn. Another Pallywood propaganda production.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Depleted uranium is one of the least radioactive elements in existence.
Your poor math skills don't make your ignorant whining any more credible.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No evidence Assad used chemical weapons against civilians, but lots of evidence Israel has!


Vegas odds are Assad did it, and the UN and world just agreed. In fact he same  Syrians who lied about having chemical weapons, just admitted to having them and agreed to dismantling and destroying their stockpiles. 

But I guess it doesn't matter to you that Assad just took out 400 Syrian kids in one swoop.  As long as he's Israel's enemy, that's the inky thing that counts to Sherri.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 8, 2013)

The UN has made no findings about who was behind chemical weapons attacks in Syria.

They are investigating alleged chemical weapons use in multiple incidents.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 8, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Your ignorance is glaring.

I will believe the UN and intl authorities, what they report about depleted uranium, they have knowledge and expertise you lack.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Unbelievable, the words that come from the mouths of Zionists.
> 
> You would think depleted uranium was candy we should all be lining up to buy.




Sherri----did you pass high school geometry?      I tutored lots of kids with 
your level of intellect thru high school geometry.     Uranium is a metal 
that exists IN NATURE        Like all other metals---it contains various  ISOTOPES 
of the  metal atom for which it is named    (a common name exists are per ATOMIC 
NUMBER----number of protons)    The isotopes of a particular named substance 
have variable numbers of  NEUTRONS        The isotope that is important in sustaining 
FISSION  in Uranium is  U235       it is also a "radioactive"  isotope in that it ---gives 
up radiation.        Depleted Uranium is Uranium which actually has LESS  U235 than 
natural Uranium and thus is LESS RADIOACTIVE than is natural Uranium.    
Lots of stuff is radioactive ----there is a baseline level of  RADIATION  all over the planet--
all the time ..........
Depleted Uranium is useful because it is a  VERY HARD AND DENSE METAL----it is 
not useful as a  RADIATION PRODUCING SUBSTANCE  ----in fact it can be used as 
a SHIELD       

Its use in weaponry is based on its hardness and density-----no actual link 
between its military use and cancer incidence has ever been demonstrated.   
CORRELATION IS NOT CAUSATION        ----there are lots and lots and lots of 
STATISTICAL CORRELATIONS between cancer and all kinds of activities and 
substances in the medical literature and even more in the popular literature----
proving  a CASUATIVE issue----is quite an undertaking ----but can be done----
and has been done for all kinds of "cacinogens"      like the tars taken to the 
lung by smokers-----or   THE INHALLATION of ASBESTOS-----but  depleted 
uranium has never been demonstrated to be a cause of cancer in any animal 
or in humans --------Folate deficiency has been demonstrated  a cause of 
SPIINA BIFIDA in human fetuses-----so take your pre-natal vitamins ----ladies.  
Ignore the jihado nazis

agent orange does not cause impotence

coca cola is not  a  HEALTH POTION


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



If their expertise leads them to say that depleted uranium is dangerously radioactive, they need new experts.

Radiation shielding

238U is also used as a radiation shield  its alpha radiation is easily stopped by the non-radioactive casing of the shielding and the uranium's high atomic weight and high number of electrons are highly effective in absorbing gamma rays and x-rays. It is not as effective as ordinary water for stopping fast neutrons. Both metallic depleted uranium and depleted uranium dioxide are used for radiation shielding. Uranium is about five times better as a gamma ray shield than lead, so a shield with the same effectiveness can be packed into a thinner layer.

DUCRETE, a concrete made with uranium dioxide aggregate instead of gravel, is being investigated as a material for dry cask storage systems to store radioactive waste.

Uranium-238 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




   WONDERFUL---please cite a study ---presented in a peer reviewed medical 
   journal----which revealed that     DU   is a CAUSATIVE AGENT IN SOME FORM 
   OR FORMS OF CANCER        btw----which cancers does it cause to occur?

   "believe the UN"???       does the UN carry out medical studies-----in the 
     -------UN DEPARTMENT OF MEDICAL SCIENCE??????      is that one also 
    located in  lower Manhattan?        does it accept patients?      Is  
    COLUMBIA PRESBYTERIAN   jealous?      how about   CORNELL?

    "international authorities"  ???         authorities in what?        very often 
    sicknesses or even medical phenomena are NAMED for the Doctor who 
    discovered them.   -------like   ADDISON's DISEASE  was named for  
    DR.  ADDISON   ------is there  a       _________'s  disease named for the 
    sickness created by  DU?????


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhIBpS-f2nA&feature=youtube_gdata_player



You're an idiot.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2013)

that was very impressive     sherri------reminds me of my childhood------
there were always a few very neglected children of low intellect ----
in the sandbox-----yelling at anyone who passed-------"your feet stink"---
"you are a liar"    etc etc

BTW   you meantioned an eye injury  from a rubber coated metal bullet---
aimed at the eye of a child------from a distances of something like over 200 
feet -------thru a MOVING CAR--------I am fascinated----was the bullet recovered? 
Did it end up IN THE EYE SOCKET?       How was the diagnosis of  "injury from rubber 
coated metal bullet"   made?       In gunshot wounds-----THE BULLET   is a very 
important piece of evidence------the surgeons NEVER THROW THEM AWAY with the bloody 
sponges----they very carefully pick them up with forceps and carefully place them in a 
labeled speciman container.     Loss of vision by destruction of the eye itself---can happen---
but it can also happen simply because of an IMPACT.     I saw a case of complete loss of 
vision in one eye-----because of a thrown basket ball-----the eyeball was 
completely intact-----but the retina gone for good.    I read several articles---including 
the MAAN article----and none provide any information other than the mom said----some 
soldiers were shooting----WAY OVER THERE        it seems during some sort of riots

BTW     the kid that threw the basket ball was not charged


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 8, 2013)

takes a real hero to shoot a 6 year old in the head.


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



The l'il sherriliar can't handle the truth....especially the truth about her hateful vile self.


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 8, 2013)

Again with the unvetted You Tube videos as though they are a modern Gospel.....  LOL @ the l'il sherriliar.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Oct 8, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



His mama told him not to play with that BB gun...he'd shoot his eye out and look what happened.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 8, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> takes a real hero to shoot a 6 year old in the head.


Or to strap a bomb to one of their kids.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 8, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > takes a real hero to shoot a 6 year old in the head.
> ...



But only the first is actually happening in Palestine. Palestinian kids are being shot in the head by Zionists 

Suicide bombings by children are only happening in the fantasizing of Zionists in Palestine. They are not happening.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 8, 2013)

lol, who is the Zionist parent of that child?

Suicide bombings in Palestine are only happening in the minds of Zionists!

lmao!


----------



## Roudy (Oct 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> lol, who is the Zionist parent of that child?
> 
> Suicide bombings in Palestine are only happening in the minds of Zionists!
> 
> lmao!


It's not happening?  My tuchus.  The scum that Sherri adores:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3OYjKZ2Cu8]Hamas TV show has Gaza children sing praises of suicide bombing - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sGRHWtpGEY]Gaza child's recuitement to suicide bomber EXPOSED! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 8, 2013)

Zionist Propaganda is so funny.

Must I discredit MEMRI again?

Do Zionists ever tire of the lies?

Let us see evidence of one person blown up by a child suicide bomber in Palestine this year.

I shall not be holding my breath waiting for a response.

lmao!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 8, 2013)

Hamas in call to end suicide bombings

*Saturday 8 April 2006*20.34 ED
Suicide bombings officially abandoned 2006

Since that time, suicide bombings exist in Palestine in the minds of Zionists and in lying Zionist Hasbara Propaganda! 



Hamas is to abandon its use of suicide bombers, who have killed almost 300 Israelis, in any future confrontations with Israel, its activists have told The Observer.

Hamas in call to end suicide bombings | World news | The Observer


----------



## Roudy (Oct 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionist Propaganda is so funny.
> 
> Must I discredit MEMRI again?
> 
> ...


No stick to your discredited sites like pressTv (the Iranian internet propoganda arm), RT News (Russian propoganda), and "Maan" the IslamoNazi propaganda sites.  Did I leave anybody out?  Oh sorry, in this thread you used a link from a David Duke site. 

Get lost.  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Oct 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hamas in call to end suicide bombings
> 
> *Saturday 8 April 2006*20.34 ED
> Suicide bombings officially abandoned 2006
> ...


After how many?  Plus it coincided with the wall going up, so they decided to use missiles.  Such nice people.  LOL


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 9, 2013)

See you cannot come up with even one single solitary case of a child suicide bomber killing anyone in Palestine this year.

Why is that?

Why do you keep claiming suicide bombings are happening when they are not?

Why do you keep lying about this?

Do you have a conscience?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 9, 2013)

I am not interested in discussing the past, we are discussing what is happening in Palestine today, not 7 years ago.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> lol, who is the Zionist parent of that child?
> 
> Suicide bombings in Palestine are only happening in the minds of Zionists!
> 
> lmao!


Laugh all  you want, Frau Sherri, and most of us are laughing at you for not having a life because you are too busy with your so-called "cause." neglecting everything else including not getting enough sleep because in your mind your "cause" is too important.   You would be better off moving back to the Valley and getting on a soap box in front of that mosque in Reseda and you would have a bigger audience on Sherman Way to spout your nonsense..  If that fence hadn't been built, your friends would be sending suicide bombers in by the dozens, many of whom would be young children.  So instead of being able to send in the suicide bombers, they are using rockets instead.  Of course, you have no problem with other Muslims in other countries training their children to be suicide bombers.  I actually think Frau Sherri is comatose to all the suicide and car bombings by her buddies even though so many innocent people have been taken out by them.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> See you cannot come up with even one single solitary case of a child suicide bomber killing anyone in Palestine this year.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> ...


No, they can't get through any longer. But a few years ago child suicide bombing was an actual INDUSTRY in Gaza. Now they shoot missiles from behind their own women and children at Israeli women and children.  And they're still brainwashing their kids to become suicide bombers, as the videos clearly indicate.  So, what's there it to love about these people?  Heh heh heh.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 9, 2013)

The topic is today in Palestine. 

And as you seem to acknowledge, Hossfly,  thank you for that, suicide bombings are not happening in Palestine today.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am not interested in discussing the past, we are discussing what is happening in Palestine today, not 7 years ago.


If you're not interested in the past then why keep crying about your beloved Arabs loosing their asses after they attacked Israel many times and failed?  Israel is controlling those lands. It happened over 40 years ago. Israel is here to stay. Get over it.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The topic is today in Palestine.
> 
> And as you seem to acknowledge, Hossfly,  thank you for that, suicide bombings are not happening in Palestine today.


It's not happening because Israelis aren't letting it happen, it that the savages don't want it to happen. The credit goes to the Israelis for this.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > See you cannot come up with even one single solitary case of a child suicide bomber killing anyone in Palestine this year.
> ...



No suicide bombings in Palestine. 

And no teaching children to be suicide bombers, your videos are nothing but lying Zionist propaganda. 

And the Palestinians are using civilians as human shields argument has been debunked by human rights groups.

Rockets? YES. But they are too crude to even target a site.  They have killed a grand total of about 3 dozen Israelis in the last decade. As Israel has killed about 8000 Palestinians in Israeli attacks in the OPT.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


According to what you're saying, the Palestinians are no match for the Israelis.  That being the case, why wouldn't Israel just wipe them out altogether, if they're the monsters you claim they are?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 9, 2013)

What I say is documented by human rights groups.

As far as explaining the workings of the minds  of ethnic cleansers and genocidal killers, that is harder.

My guess is they did not/still do not think they could/can get away with it, there would be too much international outcry against other methods.

Genocide is a war crime.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionist Propaganda is so funny.
> 
> Must I discredit MEMRI again?
> 
> ...




  POOR SHERRI!!!!      she is not really laughing----poor thing----not a single 
shattered israeli child----dead from the GLORIUOS WORK of her all time fave 
  BOMB ON ASS SLUTS   (in the name of   ISA/ALLAHUAKBARRRRRR)     not 
even one THIS YEAR       poor sherri-now she knows how  JOSEF MENGELE 
felt-----in his last days -----in a bungalow by the sea----in Brazil-----left only 
with FOND MEMORIES of the of slicing children  to pieces in the name of  
ISA/ALLAH--------just the memories------how bitter life became for both 
Mengele and Sherri-----deprived of all joy 

   not even one  THIS YEAR........ a very bad year for sherri----even the memory 
   of the past glroy----HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS  dead in the dust at the  hands of 
   her kith and kin-----can comfort her--------not one Israeli jewish child this year ---
   only the FOND MEMRORIES OF THOSE OBSCENE MUTILATIONS she likes best


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hamas in call to end suicide bombings
> 
> *Saturday 8 April 2006*20.34 ED
> Suicide bombings officially abandoned 2006
> ...



And they did stop long before Israel completed its land grab wall.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 9, 2013)

Tank said:


> Rock-Throwing Palestinian Kid Gets Demolished By Car - YouTube



   Am I a bad person for laughing?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 9, 2013)

S.J. said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Indeed, it has always been Israel's military attacking virtually defenseless Palestinian civilians. So your assessment is basically correct.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 9, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Rock-Throwing Palestinian Kid Gets Demolished By Car - YouTube
> ...





Want to laugh more------sherri et al-----calls that one a  ZIONIST ATROCITY----ZIONISTS 
   TARGETING INNOCENT ARAB CHILDREN BY HIT AND RUN MURDERS       Amazing what 
   a child will do to provide sherri with joy and entertainment


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 9, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I wonder why this guy keeps bringing up retaliatory violence as if it's the basis of the conflict. 

The occupation is the basis of the conflict and we have not seen retaliatory violence in a long time. 

We still see the occupation though. And a record high in settlement construction.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What I say is documented by human rights groups.
> 
> As far as explaining the workings of the minds  of ethnic cleansers and genocidal killers, that is harder.
> 
> ...



There is no genocide.

One of the difficulties you face is living in an alternate reality. Because your rabid Jew hating is so all-consuming, you invent genocide where no such thing exists. 

That you insist your delusions are real suggests your pathology is a dangerous one.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 9, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



  It's a shame he didnt build up more speed before impact. I bet the little fucker would have cleared the whole car and possibly added a triple gainer for a perfect 10.
  Would have made for much better video.
But we've all seen the crappy action movies they make over there. Can you say ..Weak!!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 9, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > What I say is documented by human rights groups.
> ...





> It is a crime to plan or incite genocide, even before killing starts, and to aid or abet genocide: Criminal acts include conspiracy, direct and public incitement, attempts to commit genocide, and complicity in genocide.
> 
> Punishable Acts The following are genocidal acts when committed as part of a policy to destroy a groups existence:
> 
> ...



Israel does several of these things regularly.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 9, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




Just about any people in the world can find good cause to claim someone or something 
is involved in  compromising their comfort or resources or attainment of optimal 
sustenance       You and your fellow   jihado-islamos   engage in strained sophistry 
to  find  any move by Israel a big  HARDSHIP for you.    ----keep up the idiot struggle and 
then tell us that  incessant bombing of a country with baby brain smashing bombs is---
 ........trivial.       For that matter----what is a COMPREHENSIVE BOYCOTT supposed to 
accomplish?       an ADVANTAGE TO THE VICTIMS?      how about your holy directives 
rendering it LEGAL AND LAUDATORY to kill any jew in the world regardless of age or 
gender-----because----JOOOOOO IS ZIONISTS?        is that supposed to BOOST 
THE STANDARD OF LIFE FOR JEWS?          You and your hundreds of millions of fellow 
genocidal dogs have been doing it for   CENTURIES and counting

I am sick and tired of the vast USA resources devoted to HOMELAND SECURITY<<< 
a euphemism for    DEFENSE AGAINST YOU AND YOURS....<<< very very guilty


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 11, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...





> Just about any people in the world can find good cause to claim someone or something
> is involved in compromising their comfort or resources or attainment of optimal
> sustenance



Israel regularly destroys Palestinian food and water sources. It destroys homes and places of employment.

Those are all crimes of genocide.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 11, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



And they regularly target people to kill, civilians and combatants.

1519 children killed since 9/30/2000, all identified and how Israel killed them discussed on Remember These Children website.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 11, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





  Muslims regularly target and kill civilians.   Muslims have killed in the HUNDREDS OF 
MILLIONS and comitted genocide in EVERY COUNTRY they invaded    In fact they even comitted genocide upon the jews, christians, and zoroastrians of  
of arabia who were INDIGENOUS to that land by virtue of living there for 
centuries         Muslims have starved MILLIONS TO DEATH in starvation sieges   

You make no point Sherri----other than the fact that you are a gross and disgusting 
hypocrite.     If you were not----you would have mentioned the fact that you enjoy 
obscene mutilation murders and especially like the boys who slit the throats of infants, 
and recall with NOSTALGIA-----the wasted dead bodes of biafran children lying 
dead in the dust         I have really bad news for you-----ZIONISTS  NEVER DANCED 
ON THE DEAD BODIES OF STARVED BABIES  AS HAVE AND DO YOUR KITH AND KIN


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 11, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Gees, learn how to use Google.



> Deliberately inflicting conditions of life calculated to destroy a group includes the deliberate deprivation of resources needed for the groups physical survival, such as clean water, food, clothing, shelter or medical services. Deprivation of the means to sustain life can be imposed through confiscation of harvests, blockade of foodstuffs, detention in camps, forcible relocation or expulsion into deserts.
> 
> The international legal definition of genocide - Prevent Genocide International


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 11, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Then I would say you are lying when you say   Israel regularly destroys Palestinian food and water sources. It destroys homes and places of employment.


----------



## Susanna (Oct 11, 2013)

1,236 people have been killed by Palestinian violence and terrorism since September 2000.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I am still waiting for you to give us the name of one Muslim organization which is keeping track of all the children (with their names) who have been killed by Muslims.  Surely you can give us one or two, let's say for the children who have died in Syria and those who have been killed by the Muslims in Nigeria.  You can skip such places like Iraq and Pakistan where plenty of children have died in car and suicide bombings by your friends.   Could it be that since no Jews are involved, no one feels it worthwhile to keep track of innocent children murdered by Muslims?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 11, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Deflection!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 11, 2013)

Susanna said:


> 1,236 people have been killed by Palestinian violence and terrorism since September 2000.



Over 8000 killed by Israeli terrorism wrecked on  Palestinian civilians since 2000, Zionist shill!

And another point, all Israelis killed were killed  in acts of resistance to an Occupation.

Under international law, people occupied have a legal right to resist Occupation and resistance can lawfully include armed resistance.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 11, 2013)

If Israelis left the West Bank, no more Palestinian children would get shot in the eye.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 11, 2013)

The Palestinian Genocide By Israel

By Professor Francis A. Boyle 30 August, 2013 Countercurrents.org

Certainly, Israel and its predecessors-in-law&#8212;the Zionist agencies, forces, and terrorist gangs&#8212;have committed genocide against the Palestinian people that actually started on or about 1948 and has continued apace until today in violation of Genocide Convention Articles II(a), (b), and (c). For over the past six and one-half decades, the Israeli government and its predecessors-in-law&#8212;the Zionist agencies, forces, and terrorist gangs&#8212;have ruthlessly implemented a systematic and comprehensive military, political, religious, economic, and cultural campaign with the intent to destroy in substantial part the national, ethnical, racial, and different religious group (Jews versus Muslims and Christians) constituting the Palestinian people. This Zionist/Israeli campaign has consisted of killing members of the Palestinian people in violation of Genocide Convention Article II(a). This Zionist/Israeli campaign has also caused serious bodily and mental harm to the Palestinian people in violation of Genocide Convention Article II(b). This Zionist/Israeli campaign has also deliberately inflicted on the Palestinian people conditions of life calculated to bring about their physical destruction in substantial part in violation of Article II(c) of the Genocide Convention.

The Palestinian Genocide By Israel By Professor Francis A. Boyle


----------



## S.J. (Oct 11, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> If Israelis left the West Bank, no more Palestinian children would get shot in the eye.


And if the Palestinians left, their children wouldn't be shot in the eye.  What's your point?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Time for your meds, Fatima.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 11, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > If Israelis left the West Bank, no more Palestinian children would get shot in the eye.
> ...



The difference is Palestinians are the indigenous people in the land and the Zionists are foreign colonizer occupiers.

Palestinians belong there.

Zionists do not belong there.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...


So, let 'em stay there and get shot in the eye.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 12, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ai96UUZGaA]Israeli army demolishes water cisterns in Khashem Ad-Daraj, South Hebron Hills - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldGnn1VTEJQ]Israeli Border Police Destroy Vegetable Fields in Al Baqaa Valley.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hollie (Oct 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...



The prayer leader at your mosque never told you that the "indigenous people" are nothing of the kind. The arab squatters and land stealers came from neighboring Egypt, Syria, etc.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 12, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



That's what the propagandists say.

Do you have any immigration stats?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 12, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



That's _precisely_ what propagandists say.

Do you think the Arab beggars and squatters appeared by magic?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 12, 2013)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...




Where are your immigration statistics?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 12, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> If Israelis left the West Bank, no more Palestinian children would get shot in the eye.



  What fun would that be?


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 12, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > If Israelis left the West Bank, no more Palestinian children would get shot in the eye.
> ...



It isn't true.  They'd just be getting shot in the eye by other Palestinians......and it would NOT be rubber bullets.


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...



What difference can it make to decent people *what* a proven liar and hypocrite spews in her whoring for HAMAS?   A person has to have some shred of credibility for others to care what they think:  your hate speech against any and all Zionists repeatedly demonizing them and denying their humanity has made it impossible to believe ANYTHING you say on the entire I/P conflict.

Go back to your Nazi-sucking, you fake 'Christian'.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Are you imagining that Arab beggars and land-grabbers passed through an immigration process?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 12, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...



Oh, the fun didn't end with street murders, torture and other "Palestinian" Arab slaughter of the competing tribe.


Hamas vs. Fatah: The Palestinian Civil War


Hamas vs. Fatah: The Palestinian Civil War | Foundation for Defense of Democracies


December 2012
 In June 2007, the Palestinian terrorist organization launched a surprise coup in the Gaza Strip, wresting control of the territory from the Fatah faction, which controls the Palestinian Authority (PA).

 *In that battle, 161 Palestinians were killed and more than 700 were wounded.  To make sure that the wounded did not return to the battlefield, Hamas shot dozens of their enemies in the legs and arms at point blank range to ensure permanent disabilities*.

The bolding is mine.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 12, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



The immigration claim is made up, that is why you can present nothing to back it up with.

The UN website addresses immigration to Palestine and its all Zionist immigration. They provide sources to back up the real immigration which was Zionist immigration. 

Early 1900s, over 90 percent of population was Palestinian Muslims and Christians.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 12, 2013)

What the political concept of a Jewish State in Palestine needed to give it reality was to transfer people to Palestine. The religious and spiritual solidarity of the Jews in the Diaspora with the Holy Land had survived over the centuries. Despite the anti-Semitism in Europe, only small groups had emigrated to Palestine to settle in Palestine for purely religious sentiments. They numbered perhaps 50,000 at the end of the nineteenth century, and personified, or symbolized, the Jewish link to Palestine which was, in essence, spiritual.

The Zionists drew on this ancient spiritual potential to build a political movement. A stirring slogan was spread abroad:"A land without people for a people without land"ignoring the fact that the Palestinians themselves, well over half a million at the turn of the century, lived in Palestine, that it was their home. The great Zionist humanist, Ahad Ha'am warned against the violation of the rights of the Palestinian people, and his words are well known in the literature of Palestine.*- 

See more at:   The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part I: 1917-1947 (30 June 1978)

The Origins and Evolutionof the Palestine Problem:1917-1988PART I1917-1947INTRODUCTION- See more at: The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part I: 1917-1947 (30 June 1978)


----------



## Hollie (Oct 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



You're stuttering and mumbling because you're unable to address a simple question. 

Where did the "Palestinian" beggars and squatters come from?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 12, 2013)

The prophetic words of Ahad Ha'am

"... Ahad Ha'am warned that the settlers must under no circumstances arouse the wrath of the natives ... 'Yet what do our brethren do in Palestine? Just the very opposite! Serfs they were in the lands of the Diaspora and suddenly they find themselves in unrestricted freedom and this change has awakened in them an inclination to despotism. They treat the Arabs with hostility and cruelty, deprive them of their rights, offend them without cause and even boast of these deeds; and nobody among us opposes this despicable and dangerous inclination ...'"... The same lack of understanding he found in the boycott of Arab labour proclaimed by Jewish labour ... 'Apart from the political danger, I can't put up with the idea that our brethren are morally capable of behaving in such a way to humans of another people, and unwittingly the thought comes to my mind: if it is so now, what will be our relation to the others if in truth we shall achieve at the end of times power in Eretz Yisrael? And if this be the "Messiah": I do not wish to see his coming.'"Ahad Ha'am returned to the Arab problem ... in February 1914 ... '[the Zionists] wax angry towards those who remind them that there is still another people in Eretz Yisrael that has been living there and does not intend at all to leave its place. In a future when this illusion will have been torn from their hearts and they will look with open eyes upon the reality as it is, they will certainly understand how important this question is and how great our duty to work for its solution'."*15/-   

See more at:   The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part I: 1917-1947 (30 June 1978)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 12, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



The Palestinian people are and were the indigenous people who trace their history back to the Caananites.

A Zionist words are recorded in history, set forth in my last post, speaking about the "natives" , the native Palestinian people in the land.

And you are a brainwashed Zionist who cannot deal with the real history recorded in UN documents. 

Try to tune up your English comprehension skills and read the history recorded in UN documents.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 12, 2013)

Who was Ahad Haam?

Asher Zvi Hirsch Ginsberg*(18 August 1856 &#8211; 2 January 1927), primarily known by his*Hebrew name*and*pen name,*Ahad Ha'am*(Hebrew:*&#1488;&#1495;&#1491; &#1492;&#1506;&#1501;*, lit.*one of the people, Genesis 26:10), was a Hebrew*essayist, and one of the foremost pre-state*Zionist*thinkers. He is known as the founder of*cultural Zionism. With his secular vision of a Jewish "spiritual center" in Israel, he confronted*Theodor Herzl. Unlike Herzl, the founder of political Zionism, Ha'am strived for "a Jewish state and not merely a state of Jews".[1]

File:Ahad Haam.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 12, 2013)

More words of Zionist Aham Haam about the Palestinian people in Palestine. 

We who live abroad are accustomed to believing that the Arabs are all wild desert people who, like donkeys, neither see nor understand what is happening around them. But this is a grave mistake. The Arab, like all the Semites, is sharp minded and shrewd. All the townships of Syria and Eretz Yisrael are full of Arab merchants who know how to exploit the masses and keep track of everyone with whom they deal &#8211; the same as in Europe. The Arabs, especially the urban elite, see and understand what we are doing and what we wish to do on the land, but they keep quiet and pretend not to notice anything. For now, they do not consider our actions as presenting a future danger to them. &#8230; But, if the time comes that our people's life in Eretz Yisrael will develop to a point where we are taking their place, either slightly or significantly, the natives are not going to just step aside so easily.[9]

Ahad Ha'am - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hollie (Oct 12, 2013)

You're further reduced to cutting and pasting, sherry, in failed attempts to avoid addressing a simple question.

Where did the Arab-Moslem land grabbers in "Palestine" come from?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 12, 2013)

You need to learn to  read English, both the Zionist and I have answered that question, the Palestinian people are the indigenous people of Palestine,  the natives of Palestine. 

The Zionist I quoted wrote of the native Palestinian people in the late 1800s and early 1900s and all of his writings documenting the presence of the Palestinian people in their home, Palestine,  have been preserved.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You need to learn to  read English, both the Zionist and I have answered that question, the Palestinian people are the indigenous people of Palestine,  the natives of Palestine.
> 
> The Zionist I quoted wrote of the native Palestinian people in the late 1800s and early 1900s and all of his writings documenting the presence of the Palestinian people in their home, Palestine,  have been preserved.



You're "quoting" a Zionist?

So where did the arab-Moslem squatters come from?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 12, 2013)

They were the natives.

Can you read English?

How many times must I repeat that the Palestinians are and were the natives of Palestine?

MORE words of Zionist Ahmad Haam


About Jewish relationships to the native Arabs, a disappointed Ha'am wrote

We must surely learn, from both our past and present history, how careful we must be not to provoke the anger of the native people by doing them wrong, how we should be cautious in our dealings with a foreign people among whom we returned to live, to handle these people with love and respect and, needless to say, with justice and good judgment. And what do our brothers do? Exactly the opposite! They were slaves in their Diasporas, and suddenly they find themselves with unlimited freedom, wild freedom that only a country like Turkey [the Ottoman Empire] can offer. This sudden change has planted despotic tendencies in their hearts, as always happens to former slaves ['eved ki yimlokh*&#8211; when a slave becomes king &#8211; Proverbs 30:22]. They deal with the Arabs with hostility and cruelty, trespass unjustly, beat them shamefully for no sufficient reason, and even boast about their actions. There is no one to stop the flood and put an end to this despicable and dangerous tendency. Our brothers indeed were right when they said that the Arab only respects he who exhibits bravery and courage. But when these people feel that the law is on their rival's side and, even more so, if they are right to think their rival's actions are unjust and oppressive, then, even if they are silent and endlessly reserved, they keep their anger in their hearts. And these people will be revengeful like no other.[10]

Ahad Ha'am - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hollie (Oct 12, 2013)

How many times will you dodge and obfuscate?

Where did the Arab-Moslem beggars and squatters come from?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 12, 2013)

Hollie said:


> How many times will you dodge and obfuscate?
> 
> Where did the Arab-Moslem beggars and squatters come from?


Asking her to produce facts is like asking Tinmore to produce borders and maps.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 12, 2013)

The Palestinians are the natives of Palestine. 

Zionist bigots need to learn to read English, this is an English forum.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 12, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > How many times will you dodge and obfuscate?
> ...



I have answered the question and provided sources proving my answer is true.

I proved that the Palestinian people are the natives of Palestine. 

If the bigotry in the minds and hearts and souls of Zionists keeps them from seeing Truth, my advice is cleanse yourself of this hate and bigotry. It hurts you all much more deeply then any of the rest of us here.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 12, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


You always ask for that and it's been provided. You have nothing but repetitive lies and propaganda. It's the same story with Rocco, he's posted the same facts to educate you, and the very next day you repeat the same garbage.  Get over it.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Palestinians are the natives of Palestine.
> 
> Zionist bigots need to learn to read English, this is an English forum.



You're unable to address the question put to you. I get that. But why make a fool of yourself with your apologetics for land grabbing beggars and squatting Arabs?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 12, 2013)

We see what life was like in the late 1800s and early 1900s from the writings of Zionist Ahamd Haam. The native Palestinians were being confronted with immigration by a foreign people, Zionists. 

The UN documents track changing demographics,  as more Zionists immigrated to Palestine.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Bullshit. The Arab invasion was also noted by the governor and British officials.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Palestinians are the natives of Palestine.
> 
> Zionist bigots need to learn to read English, this is an English forum.


No such thing as natives of Palestine, unless you're talking about Jews.  Arabs who now call themselves Palestinians did so only after the 1960's. Palestinian is a made up identity by Arafat the terrorist hijacking thief, aka the founder of the Palestinian bowel movement 

Some natives, these invaders.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We see what life was like in the late 1800s and early 1900s from the writings of Zionist Ahamd Haam. The native Palestinians were being confronted with immigration by a foreign people, Zionists.
> 
> The UN documents track changing demographics,  as more Zionists immigrated to Palestine.


In other words you can't trace any Arab Palestinian presence further back than the 1800's and 1900's


----------



## Roudy (Oct 12, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > How many times will you dodge and obfuscate?
> ...


Facts and the Palestinian cause don't mix well. The whole thing is built on lies and hate.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 12, 2013)

By 1922, this is Palestine:

"Thus during the decade about 100,000 Jewish immigrants entered Palestine, far short of the numbers envisaged by the Zionist Organization, but substantial enough to make a marked impact in a country where the total population in 1922 was officially estimated at about 750,000.*69/ In absolute terms the Jewish population more than doubled, and in percentage terms rose from below 10 per cent to over 17 per cent during this period.*"

 See more at:  The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part I: 1917-1947 (30 June 1978)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 12, 2013)

Zionist discrimination is recorded:

"A strict policy of what in today's terms would be described as racial discrimination was maintained by the Zionist Organization in this rapid advance towards the "national home". Only Jewish labour could service Jewish farms and settlements. The eventual outcome of this trend was a major outbreak of violence with unprecedented loss of life in 1929, which was investigated by the Shaw Commission. Another commission headed by Sir John Hope Simpson followed to investigate questions of immigration and land transfers. Certain observations of the Hope Simpson Commission are of interest, particularly on labour and employment policies. -"

 See more at:   The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part I: 1917-1947 (30 June 1978)


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 12, 2013)

Roudy said:


> No such thing as natives of Palestine, unless you're talking about Jews.  Arabs who now call themselves Palestinians did so only after the 1960's. Palestinian is a made up identity by Arafat the terrorist hijacking thief, aka the founder of the Palestinian bowel movement
> 
> Some natives, these invaders.



Jews, who's ancestors haven't lived in Palestine for 2,000 years?

they are natives?  lolol!!!

I guess that makes the people of Brittany in France, natives of Ireland huh?

lol!!

The Ukrainians are natives of Sweden, as their ancestors are the Rus Viking tribe?

lol!!


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 12, 2013)

Roudy said:


> In other words you can't trace any Arab Palestinian presence further back than the 1800's and 1900's



Palestine was home to tens of thousands of Arabs ever since 638 AD.


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 12, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > In other words you can't trace any Arab Palestinian presence further back than the 1800's and 1900's
> ...



Why do you think you can convince anyone to believe your assertions when it's obvious you are either lying about being Jewish OR a complete ignoramus re:  'yiddishkeit'?


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionist discrimination is recorded:
> 
> "A strict policy of what in today's terms would be described as racial discrimination was maintained by the Zionist Organization in this rapid advance towards the "national home". Only Jewish labour could service Jewish farms and settlements. The eventual outcome of this trend was a major outbreak of violence with unprecedented loss of life in 1929, which was investigated by the Shaw Commission. Another commission headed by Sir John Hope Simpson followed to investigate questions of immigration and land transfers. Certain observations of the Hope Simpson Commission are of interest, particularly on labour and employment policies. -"
> 
> See more at:   The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part I: 1917-1947 (30 June 1978)



And the reason we should all trust a Palestinian propaganda source would be?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 12, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Zionist discrimination is recorded:
> ...


You don't trust UNISPAL for factual information?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 12, 2013)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Some people think that the Palestinians fell out of the sky in 1967.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 12, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


They did, Tinmore!!! Before that, they were Arabs. After Arafart came back from his indoctrination in Moscow in 1967, they turned into Palestinians.  SHAZAM!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 12, 2013)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > We see what life was like in the late 1800s and early 1900s from the writings of Zionist Ahamd Haam. The native Palestinians were being confronted with immigration by a foreign people, Zionists.
> ...



Najd (Arabic: &#1606;&#1580;&#1583;*) was a Palestinian Arab village, located 14 kilometers (8.7 mi) northeast of Gaza City. During the British Mandate in Palestine, children from Najd attended school in the nearby village of Simsim. On 13 May 1948, *Najd was occupied by the Negev Brigade *as part of Operation Barak, and the villagers were expelled[6] and fled to Gaza.

Under the rule of the Ottoman Empire, *in 1596*, Najd formed part nahiya (subdistrict) of Gaza under the liwa' (district) of Gaza* with a population of 215*. It paid taxes on a number of crops, including wheat, barley and fruit, as well as on goats, beehives and vineyards.[8]

In the 1922 census of Palestine conducted by the British Mandate authorities, Nejd had a population of 305, all Muslims,[13] while in the 1931 census, Najd had 82 occupied houses and a population of 422 Muslims.[14]

Cultivated lands in the village in 1944-45 included a total of 10 dunums allocated for citrus and bananas and 11,916 dunums for cereals. An additional 511 dunums were irrigated or used for orchards. The population at this time was 620.[12][15]
1948 War and aftermath

According to Benny Morris, the villagers of Najd were "driven out" by soldiers from the Negev Brigade on 1213 May, during the 1948 ArabIsraeli War.[6]

The Israeli city of Sderot was founded in 1951 on village land, a few miles to the south of the village site,[12] while Or HaNer was founded in 1957 also on village land, to the northeast.[12]

Najd, Gaza - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 12, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



That is too funny, Hoss.

A/C.1/330 of 14 October 1948


----------



## S.J. (Oct 12, 2013)

They were invented.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 12, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


All that jabberwocky says is the "All-Palestine" faction want the whole shebang.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> More words of Zionist Aham Haam about the Palestinian people in Palestine.
> 
> We who live abroad are accustomed to believing that the Arabs are all wild desert people who, like donkeys, neither see nor understand what is happening around them. But this is a grave mistake. The Arab, like all the Semites, is sharp minded and shrewd. All the townships of Syria and Eretz Yisrael are full of Arab merchants who know how to exploit the masses and keep track of everyone with whom they deal  the same as in Europe. The Arabs, especially the urban elite, see and understand what we are doing and what we wish to do on the land, but they keep quiet and pretend not to notice anything. For now, they do not consider our actions as presenting a future danger to them.  But, if the time comes that our people's life in Eretz Yisrael will develop to a point where we are taking their place, either slightly or significantly, the natives are not going to just step aside so easily.[9]
> 
> Ahad Ha'am - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




For those who read  sherri with any sense of CREDULITY ---please understand----that 
AHAD HA'AM----was ---an EARLY 20th century jew who had a strong reaction against 
RELIGION----at a time when----ziionism was still --virtually entirely a religious endeavor.

He was----born in the UKRAINE  and was very much influenced by  the MARXIST 
movement-----one of the early   "zionists" who saw   Israel as an opportunity to 
create a MARXIST STATE      entirely secular or better yet----sorta atheist.    He 
wrote extensively as a  CRITIC   of this, that, and everything else.      People like 
him were prevalent mostly in the first half of the 20th century----but some persist---
like  URI AVNERI-----     60 years ago    MARXIST ZIONISM    still existed---but now 
it is a relic of the past  ----it is no longer called   "zionism"

Of course----MARXIST ZIONISM  would require -----MARXIST ARABS  seeking the same 
kind of society-------in which neither   islam nor judaism would be an issue-------the 
movment is dead except amongst  some dabblers and teenagers


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 12, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


It's a shame that Tinny wasn't with Arafat when he was at this Russian school.  At least our State Department knew what was going on, and we had a retired State Department employee posting the following.....
Sure there was a Palestine. It was invented in the 1960s in a conference room at 1 Lubyanka, Dzershinsky Place, Red Square, Moscow, CCCP. It came complete with a "Palestinian people" too. In fact, its legacy leader was trained east of Moscow at the legendary Balashikha special-ops school.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 12, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


But, Tinnie, they are just referring to the people who lived in that area of the Palestine mandate (which naturally excludes Jordan since that was given to the Hashemites).  There were Jews and Arabs living there at the time, and the Jews were actually known as the Palestinians and the Arabs were called Arabs or Syrians.  It's a shame that your people couldn't have accepted the partition so by now they would have gotten on with their lives instead of always plotting to destroy Israel.  However, I think I will go with what the State Department had to say because I am sure they were keeping tabs on Russia and also Arafat.  By the way, you never have expressed any comment as to why that Egyptian officials has said for the Gazans to come back to Egypt.  He must have known something to make a statement like that.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 13, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > No such thing as natives of Palestine, unless you're talking about Jews.  Arabs who now call themselves Palestinians did so only after the 1960's. Palestinian is a made up identity by Arafat the terrorist hijacking thief, aka the founder of the Palestinian bowel movement
> ...


Nope, first of all, Jews maintained a presence in the land, as evidenced by their defense of Hebron against the crusaders 500 years ago, and the Jews in Israel today are direct descendants of ancient Hebrews. No question about that.  Like I said, Arabs are invaders from neighboring lands.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 13, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Bwahahahahah!  Link?  You are a joke.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 13, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Nope, first of all, Jews maintained a presence in the land, as evidenced by their defense of Hebron against the crusaders 500 years ago, and the Jews in Israel today are direct descendants of ancient Hebrews. No question about that.  Like I said, Arabs are invaders from neighboring lands.



The Jews of Israel today are direct descendants of the ancient Hebrews?

you can't prove that and you know it.

There is no concrete evidence that the Jews are descended from Hebrews, and not Arabs or Kurds or Turks or Lebanese that coverted to Judaism.

Plus the fact that recent genetic studies show that the mitochondrial DNA of Ashkenazi Jews, which shows descent from four women, also shows that these women were EUPOPEAN and NOT Levantine!!!!

plus the fact that they lived in Europe 12,000 years ago, not 2,000 years ago.

your fantasy has been debunked.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, first of all, Jews maintained a presence in the land, as evidenced by their defense of Hebron against the crusaders 500 years ago, and the Jews in Israel today are direct descendants of ancient Hebrews. No question about that.  Like I said, Arabs are invaders from neighboring lands.
> ...





your problem is----that you have no concept of  population genetics which is ONE 
method-----a very good one but not the only method of tracing the kinship and 
migrations of people.       I am sorry----but I cannot explain  to you enough of 
that which you are missing to make a difference anymore than I can teach you 
high school geometry on a message board.      I have tutored idiots like you in both 
subjects-----since both subjects seem to be the MIND STUMPERS   that impede lots 
of people in school        I wish I could say I tutored people in calculus-----but the fact is---
     well-------I found that subject difficult myself -----I never tutored calculus---and do not 
consider myself capable 

getting back to jews------there is more than enough evidence BOTH by  "GENETICS"   and 
by such techniques as   ETYMOLOGY  to establish as FACT ---that the ancient  "hebrews" 
of the bible are the forefathers of todays  jews----WORLDWIDE

The people called  "palestinians"   today-----are the result of extensive wars between 
Egypt,  Assyria,  Babylon,  Persia,  Greece-----followed by invasion by arabs  (the ones 
that came out of arabia)        and INTENSIVE ADMIXTURE of those populations.   
The people called   BEDOUINS    are very closely linked to   ARABS FROM ARABIA ---
most likely quite purely-----descended from   real  "arabs"      Be happy----HYBRIDS 
ARE VIGOROUS


----------



## Roudy (Oct 13, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, first of all, Jews maintained a presence in the land, as evidenced by their defense of Hebron against the crusaders 500 years ago, and the Jews in Israel today are direct descendants of ancient Hebrews. No question about that.  Like I said, Arabs are invaders from neighboring lands.
> ...


Sure they are. It's been proven before over and over. 

Middle East Jews have kept their genetic and cultural identity for thousands of years since the fall of the first and second temples.  The European Jews are of the same tree just a different branch. Jews have been practicing the same religion, using the same holy book,  same rituals, traditions and speaking the same Hebrew language for thousands of years.  They did not intermarry because that was forbidden, and they certainly didn't force other people to convert either.  Nothing has interrupted their direct link to the ancient Jews! and NOTHING WILL. 

I'll tell you who isn't a descendant of the ancient Hebrews. Certainly not those Arabs, who sprung from the deserts of Arabia and raided other lands, who speak Arabic and practice Islam and have no idea what Jews, Judaism and Israel are all about!  THEY HAVE ZERO LINK to ancient Hebrews. Ha ha ha.


----------



## alpine (Oct 13, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



And that alone shows how retarded they were, while in asia they tried to acquire any different gene that is coming their way. 

No wonder why mid east is a mess in the first place, because they are all together "genetically" retarded.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 13, 2013)

This idiot thread has OVER 300 posts and I have yet to see a shred of evidence 
that a  kid  "LOST AN EYE"   to a  "METAL COATED BULLET"       All there is so 
far is a bit to suggest that something hit a child's eye as he sat in a car that was 
moving thru some  civil unrest  and ------it is not clear that he lost an eye----there 
is an implication that he lost some vision in one of his eyes.     -----maybe.    Anyone 
have anything credible on this subject?


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> 6-year-old loses eye to Israeli rubber bullet
> 
> IDF soldiers shot 6-year-old Musab al-Sarahneh in the eye in al-Fawwar refugee camp south of Hebron early last week, his family reported.*The boy lost his right eye after Israeli forces opened fire on the car he was traveling in with rubber-coated steel bullets, according to the family's account.*At the time, last Friday, Musab was sitting in a car holding his mother's hand as they made their way home, his family says.*As they approached the entrance to al-Fawwar refugee camp, an Israeli soldier opened fire at their car out of nowhere, according to Musab's mother. She said that the Israeli soldier who shot Musab was only about 40 meters from their car. Immediately following the incident, Musab noticed blood flowing from right eye, and was taken to the hospital. One of the rubber-coated metal bullets fired by the Israeli soldier hit Musab straight in the eye.
> 
> ...



So?


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 13, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Sure they are. It's been proven before over and over.
> 
> Middle East Jews have kept their genetic and cultural identity for thousands of years since the fall of the first and second temples.  The European Jews are of the same tree just a different branch. Jews have been practicing the same religion, using the same holy book,  same rituals, traditions and speaking the same Hebrew language for thousands of years.  They did not intermarry because that was forbidden, and they certainly didn't force other people to convert either.  Nothing has interrupted their direct link to the ancient Jews! and NOTHING WILL.
> 
> I'll tell you who isn't a descendant of the ancient Hebrews. Certainly not those Arabs, who sprung from the deserts of Arabia and raided other lands, who speak Arabic and practice Islam and have no idea what Jews, Judaism and Israel are all about!  THEY HAVE ZERO LINK to ancient Hebrews. Ha ha ha.



You surely don't know shit about the Jews or their genetics.

Its now been proven, through genetic research, that the Ashkenazi Jews are descended from male Jews who came to Europe and took European Gentile wives, whom they converted.

Nevermind the fact that Jewish conversion of Gentiles was rampant throughout the Roman Empire before Konstantine made Christianity the official religion and conversion to Judaism & prostelityzing by Jews became a crime.

Sorry bro, but your ancestors may very well have NOT been Judeans.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/09/s...ean-women-study-finds.html?smid=fb-share&_r=0

Ashkenazi and Sephardic Jews genetics range an average from 30% to 60% European.

deal with the truth.


----------



## 3.14 (Oct 13, 2013)

There are seriously a lot of idiots here who, in the face of irrefutable evidence of crimes committed against a population, still stick to their dogma, calling the accusations "propaganda" (nice self-serving smear-any proof?) and the Palestinian people "terrorists" (so any Palestinian civilian in the wrong place at the wrong time is given that convenient label?). Why? Just because the attacked were Palestinians, and the attacker was Israel! They ridicule the news of murder because it contradicts their policy views! A crime is evil, no matter who does it! Damn! The sheer number of blind sickos here is disgusting!!


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 13, 2013)

3.14 said:


> There are seriously a lot of idiots here who, in the face of irrefutable evidence of crimes committed against a population, still stick to their dogma, calling the accusations "propaganda" (nice self-serving smear-any proof?) and the Palestinian people "terrorists" (so any Palestinian civilian in the wrong place at the wrong time is given that convenient label?). Why? Just because the attacked were Palestinians, and the attacker was Israel! They ridicule the news of murder because it contradicts their policy views! A crime is evil, no matter who does it! Damn! The sheer number of blind sickos here is disgusting!!


What's all this white noise about from pi? Who invited you. Knock before entering.


----------



## 3.14 (Oct 13, 2013)

"What's all this white noise about?"
Apparently, you saw my post as a rant-and it is-and not a single word registered in you. I will be more calm and concise-I find the great number of people here who laugh off and dismiss the repeated killing of civilians, as if it's excusable under certain circumstances, repulsive. A crime should be seen as a crime, and this sense of justice should be felt in people of all political beliefs.

"Who invited you? Knock before entering."
Sorry! I didn't know that you have authority over this thread, and that you have introduced a strict censorship policy!
Are you trying to take advantage of the fact that I'm a new user, by any chance?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 13, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > 6-year-old loses eye to Israeli rubber bullet
> ...



So, targeting children in Palestine to target to hurt and kill is a regular and daily Zionist practice.

People with a conscience are upset/bothered about that.

But you must have a conscience to be bothered by this, that is true,  and explains your response.

All the psychopaths without a conscience in our world are a problem too.

Of course, that does not bother you either, I expect.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 13, 2013)

3.14 said:


> "What's all this white noise about?"
> Apparently, you saw my post as a rant-and it is-and not a single word registered in you. I will be more calm and concise-I find the great number of people here who laugh off and dismiss the repeated killing of civilians, as if it's excusable under certain circumstances, repulsive. A crime should be seen as a crime, and this sense of justice should be felt in people of all political beliefs.
> 
> "Who invited you? Knock before entering."
> ...


Don't get yer knickers in a twist. Who are you trying to impress? Who are the 'idiots' and 'sickos' you refer to? And don't sass  the Hossfly.


----------



## 3.14 (Oct 13, 2013)

"Who are you trying to impress?"
Who are you impressing? Only other heartless people who blindly support everything Israel does, even if it's clearly cruel and unjustified. You can't even refute my claim that posters like you laugh off murder, and that's a deep shame that most people would dispute immediately! Instead, you have responded to my posts not with thoughtful rebuttals that pertain to what I have written, but rather with short, mocking statements that are written to infuriate me.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Oct 13, 2013)

3.14 said:


> "Who are you trying to impress?"
> Who are you impressing? Only other heartless people who blindly support everything Israel does, even if it's clearly cruel and unjustified. You can't even refute my claim that posters like you laugh off murder, and that's a deep shame that most people would dispute immediately! Instead, you have responded to my posts not with thoughtful rebuttals that pertain to what I have written, but rather with short, mocking statements that are written to infuriate me.



I will have a chat with this Hossfly person for making short mocking statements. We sure as hell don't wish do see you infuriated.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 13, 2013)

3.14 said:


> "Who are you trying to impress?"
> Who are you impressing? Only other heartless people who blindly support everything Israel does, even if it's clearly cruel and unjustified. You can't even refute my claim that posters like you laugh off murder, and that's a deep shame that most people would dispute immediately! Instead, you have responded to my posts not with thoughtful rebuttals that pertain to what I have written, but rather with short, mocking statements that are written to infuriate me.


Just wanted you to confirm that you're another Jew-hater the cat drug in. Lord, they pop up like mushroms. Or zits.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 13, 2013)

Hoffshit: 





> Its now been proven, through genetic research, that the Ashkenazi Jews are descended from male Jews who came to Europe and took European Gentile wives, whom they converted.



Ha ha ha!  Really?  JUST THE MALES eh?  ALL Ashkenazim are fake!  Ho ho ho!  According to who?  Oh wait let me guess...non other than...NY Times Theory of the Day!" 

I suggest you sober up before you post again.  At some point that foot is going to get stuck in that mouth of yours and only then would an ER Doctor will be able to remove it. 

How about this Nazi boy, the Jews you see today are the real deal?  Overwhelming majority of them are direct descenders of the ancient Hebrews. Can't handle it?  TOUGH SHIT!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israelites

Ashkenazi Jews
Ashkenazi (from the medieval Hebrew word for "Germany", as some medieval Jews believed that the Germanic peoples descended from Gomer's son Ashkenaz, while other Jews place all Europeans as the descendants of the biblical Edomites, a Hebrew tribe that bordered the ancient Israelites in the Levant) is a general category of Jewish populations who immigrated to what is now Germany and northeastern France during the Middle Ages and until modern times used to adhere to the "Yiddish-culture" and the "Ashkenazi" prayer style. There is evidence that groups of Jews had immigrated to Germania during the Roman Era; they were probably merchants who followed the Roman Legions during their conquests. To a larger degree, modern Ashkenazi Jews are the descendants of Jews who migrated into northern France and lower Germany around 800&#8211;1000 CE, later migrating into Eastern Europe. Many Ashkenazi Jews also have mixed Sephardic origins, as a result of exiles from Spain, first during Islamic persecutions (11th-12th centuries) and later during Christian reconquests (13th-15th centuries) and the Spanish Inquisition (15th-16th centuries). In this sense, the modern term "Ashkenazi" refers to a subset of Jewish religious practices, appropriated over time, rather than to a strict ethno-geographic division, which became erased over time.

Genetic analysis of Ashkenazi Jews[edit]
See also: Genetic studies on Jews
In 2006, a study by Doron Behar and Karl Skorecki of the Technion and Ramban Medical Center in Haifa, Israel demonstrated that the vast majority of Ashkenazi Jews, both men and women, have Middle Eastern ancestry.[16] Ashkenazi Jews share a common ancestry with other Jewish groups and only 5%-8% of the Ashkenazi Jews were found to have genes which possibly originated in non-Jewish European populations.[17] According to Hammer, the Ashkenazi population expanded through a series of bottlenecks&#8212;events that squeeze a population down to small numbers&#8212;perhaps as it migrated from the Middle East after the destruction of the Second Temple in 70 CE, to Italy, reaching the Rhine Valley in the 10th century.

Mizrahi Jews[edit]
Mizrahim are Jews descended from the Jewish communities of the Middle East, Central Asia and the Caucasus, largely originating from the Babylonian Jewry of the classic period. The term Mizrahi is used in Israel in the language of politics, media and some social scientists for Jews from the Arab world and adjacent, primarily Muslim-majority countries. The definition of Mizrahi includes the modern Iraqi Jews, Syrian Jews, Lebanese Jews, Persian Jews, Afghan Jews, Bukharian Jews, Kurdish Jews, Mountain Jews, Georgian Jews. Some also include the North-African Sephardic communities and Yemenite Jews under the definition of Mizrahi, but do that from rather political generalization than ancestral reasons.

Genetic analysis of Jews[edit]
Modern DNA studies have provided evidence that most of the world's Jews, have a common ancestral lineage in the Levant, which can be traced to a common ancestral population that inhabited the Middle East some four thousand years ago. Maternally, both Jews and Samaritans have had very low rates of intermarriage with local or host populations.[20][21] Both populations' DNA results indicate the groups having had a high percentage of marriage within their respective communities; in contrast to a low percentage of interfaith marriages (as low as 0.5% per generation). One study on Ashkenazi Jews stated "Taken as a whole, our results, along with those from previous studies, support the model of a Middle Eastern origin of the AJ population followed by subsequent admixture with host Europeans or populations more similar to Europeans. Our data further imply that modern Ashkenazi Jews are perhaps even more similar with Europeans than Middle Easterners."[22] In 2006, a study by Doron Behar and Karl Skorecki of the Technion and Ramban Medical Center in Haifa, Israel demonstrated that the vast majority of Ashkenazi Jews, both men and women, have Middle Eastern ancestry.[16] Ashkenazi Jews share a common ancestry with other Jewish groups[17] and only 5%-8% of the Ashkenazi Jews were found to have genes which possibly originated in non-Jewish European populations.

*Oooops!*


----------



## Roudy (Oct 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


I love it when this Sherri, a person who supports Hamas and Hezbollah, people who deliberately target civilians, and children, speaks of CONSCIENCE, as if she / he / it really has one! Ha ha ha.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 13, 2013)

Roudy said:


> ...See also: Genetic studies on Jews
> In 2006, a study by Doron Behar and Karl Skorecki of the Technion and Ramban Medical Center in Haifa, Israel demonstrated that the vast majority of Ashkenazi Jews, both men and women, have Middle Eastern ancestry.[16] Ashkenazi Jews share a common ancestry with other Jewish groups and only 5%-8% of the Ashkenazi Jews were found to have genes which possibly originated in non-Jewish European populations....
> 
> ....In 2006, a study by Doron Behar and Karl Skorecki of the Technion and Ramban Medical Center in Haifa, Israel demonstrated that the vast majority of Ashkenazi Jews, both men and women, have Middle Eastern ancestry.[16] Ashkenazi Jews share a common ancestry with other Jewish groups[17] and only 5%-8% of the Ashkenazi Jews were found to have genes which possibly originated in non-Jewish European populations...



sorry dumbass, but more recent and much more thorough genetic research shows that Ashkenazi Jews have between 30%-60% European genetics, and their matrilinial heritage comes from four EUROPEAN women, around 15,000 years ago...in Europe and not the Middle East.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/09/s...ean-women-study-finds.html?smid=fb-share&_r=0

_A new genetic analysis has now filled in another piece of the origins puzzle, pointing to European women as the principal female founders, and to the Jewish community of the early Roman empire as the possible source of the Ashkenazi ancestors. 

The finding establishes that *the women who founded the Ashkenazi Jewish community of Europe were not from the Near East, as previously supposed, and reinforces the idea that many Jewish communities outside Israel were founded by single men who married and converted local women. *

The study, published Tuesday in the journal Nature Communications, is based on a genetic analysis of maternal lineages. *A team led by Martin B. Richards of the University of Huddersfield in England took a fresh look at Ashkenazi lineages by decoding the entire mitochondrial genomes of people from Europe and the Near East. *

*Earlier DNA studies showed that Jewish communities around the world had been founded by men whose Y chromosomes bore DNA patterns typically found in the Near East*. But there was a surprise when geneticists turned to examine the women founders by analyzing mitochondrial DNA, a genetic element that is separate from the main human genome and inherited just through the female line. 

*This uncertainty seemed to be resolved by a survey published in 2006. Its authors reported that the four most common mitochondrial DNA lineages among Ashkenazis came from the Near East*, implying that just four Jewish women were the ancestresses of nearly half of todays Ashkenazim. Under this scenario, it seemed more likely that the Ashkenazim were the result of a migration of whole communities of men and women together. 

*With the entire mitochondrial genome in hand, Dr. Richards could draw up family trees with a much finer resolution than before. His trees show that the four major Ashkenazi lineages in fact form clusters within descent lines that were established in Europe some 10,000 to 20,000 years ago*. The same is true of most of the minor lineages

*Thus the great majority of Ashkenazi maternal lineages were not brought from the Levant*, as commonly supposed, Dr. Richards and colleagues conclude in their paper. Overall, *at least 80 percent of Ashkenazi maternal ancestry comes from women indigenous to Europe, and 8 percent from the Near East*, with the rest uncertain, the researchers estimate. 

Dr. Richards estimates that *the four major lineages became incorporated into the Ashkenazi community at least 2,000 years ago. A large Jewish community flourished in Rome at this time and included many converts*. This community could have been the source of both the Ashkenazim of Europe and the Sephardim of Spain and Portugal, given that the two groups have considerable genetic commonality, Dr. Richards said. 

Another recent study, also based on whole genomes, found that *a mixture of European ancestries ranged from 30 percent to 60 percent among Ashkenazi and Sephardi populations, with Northern Italians showing the greatest proximity to Jews of any Europeans.* 

The authors of this study in Nature Communications, led by Gil Atzmon of the Albert Einstein College of Medicine, noted that there had been mass conversions to Judaism in the early Roman empire, resulting in some 6 million citizens, or 10 percent of the population, practicing Judaism. 

Dr. Richards sees this as a possible time and place at which the four European lineages could have entered the Jewish community, becoming very numerous much later as the Ashkenazi population in northern Europe expanded from around 25,000 in 1300 A.D., to more than 8.5 million at the beginning of the 20th century. _




sorry dumbass, by the 2006 research is wrong.  30% to 60% of your genetic is NOT Middle-Eastern.

deal with it, you're very likely part Italian.


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 13, 2013)

Hoffeleh, you l'il mamzer:  Roudy isn't Ashkenazi, so all your l'il yipping is irrelevant to his genetics.

If you weren't such a total ignoramus, you might've figured that out.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 13, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Hoffeleh, you l'il mamzer:  Roudy isn't Ashkenazi, so all your l'il yipping is irrelevant to his genetics.
> 
> If you weren't such a total ignoramus, you might've figured that out.



_"This community could have been the source of both the Ashkenazim of Europe and the *Sephardim of Spain and Portugal*, given that the two groups have considerable genetic commonality, Dr. Richards said."_

reading is fundamental.


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 13, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sure they are. It's been proven before over and over.
> ...



And any actual Jew understands that genetics is not the whole story.  But one would have to have had some exposure to actual Jews-practicing-Judaism to begin to understand that.

Poor Hoffeleh isn't able to deal with the truth that over half of Israeli Jews are Mizrachi  and do indeed come from right in the ME.  They're largely the descendants of the 950,000 or so who were beggared and dispossessed through the conspiracy among Arab League nations......  an ethnic cleansing of international scope which the AL nations perpetrated upon their Jewish citizenry.


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 13, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffeleh, you l'il mamzer:  Roudy isn't Ashkenazi, so all your l'il yipping is irrelevant to his genetics.
> ...



Yes, you need to brush up on that, poor l'il ignoramus : ))  Seems you don't even know the Mizrachi Jews exist .......


----------



## Roudy (Oct 13, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffeleh, you l'il mamzer:  Roudy isn't Ashkenazi, so all your l'il yipping is irrelevant to his genetics.
> ...


Mizrahi Jews
Mizrahim are Jews descended from the Jewish communities of the Middle East, Central Asia and the Caucasus, largely originating from the Babylonian Jewry of the classic period. The term Mizrahi is used in Israel in the language of politics, media and some social scientists for Jews from the Arab world and adjacent, primarily Muslim-majority countries. The definition of Mizrahi includes the *modern Iraqi Jews,* Syrian Jews, Lebanese Jews, *Persian Jews*, Afghan Jews, Bukharian Jews, *Kurdish Jews*, Mountain Jews, Georgian Jews. Some also include the North-African Sephardic communities and Yemenite Jews under the definition of Mizrahi, but do that from rather political generalization than ancestral reasons.

*****
Sorry dude, you're shit outta luck.  

Although, I have been told I look Italian. Thanks for the complement.  It helped a lot with the women, back in the days.  LOL


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 13, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> And any actual Jew understands that genetics is not the whole story.  But one would have to have had some exposure to actual Jews-practicing-Judaism to begin to understand that.
> 
> Poor Hoffeleh isn't able to deal with the truth that over half of Israeli Jews are Mizrachi  and do indeed come from right in the ME.  They're largely the descendants of the 950,000 or so who were beggared and dispossessed through the conspiracy among Arab League nations......  an ethnic cleansing of international scope which the AL nations perpetrated upon their Jewish citizenry.



sorry dumbass, but genetics IS the whole story.

our genetics tells us who we are and where we are from.

and the most recent research shows that Ashkenazi and Sephardi Jews have a large component of European DNA, and the great majority of our mitochondrial DNA is European, created around 15,000 years ago around Italy.


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Whoooooooops!  There goes that l'il HAMAS whore Nazi-sucking sherrithing, lying again!

The first lie is her assumption that a child was targeted.......etc, etc.

The biggest lie that erupts from her propaganda-pickled brain, however, is the one that she's got a conscience.

Nobody with a conscience would call another woman's children 'spawn'.  Or attack another woman as a 'baby-killer' for mentioning that they'd sustained a miscarriage.  Or tell a young woman who was adopted "Better had you never been born than to be raised by a Zionist"......Not to mention the post where the sherrifilth claimed that poster 'hated' the woman who gave birth to her for not being Jewish.

The psychopath on here is the sherrthing, the poster who was 'sickened and disgusted' that other posters felt sadness over the little ones murdered in Newtown, CT........


----------



## Roudy (Oct 13, 2013)

Well I'm glad that NY Times has put that to rest then.  LOL

And now for some real research:

The Cohen / DNA Connection

Dr. Skorecki made contact with Professor Michael Hammer, of the University of Arizona, a leading researcher in molecular genetics and a pioneer in Y chromosome research. Professor Hammer uses DNA analysis to study the history of populations, their origins and migrations. His previous research included work on the origins of the Native American Indians and the development of the Japanese people.

In a second study, Dr. Skorecki and associates gathered more DNA samples and expanded their selection of Y chromosome markers. Solidifying their hypothesis of the Cohens&#8217; common ancestor, they found that a particular array of six chromosomal markers was found in 97 of the 106 Cohens tested. This collection of markers has come to be known as the Cohen Modal Hapoltype (CMH)&#8212;the standard genetic signature of the Jewish priestly family. The chances of these findings happening at random is greater than one in 10,000.

The finding of a common set of genetic markers in both Ashkenazi and Sephardi Cohanim worldwide clearly indicates an origin pre-dating the separate development of the two communities around 1000 CE. Date calculation based on the variation of the mutations among Cohanim today yields a time frame of 106 generations from the ancestral founder of the line, some 3,300 years&#8212;the approximate time of the Exodus from Egypt, the lifetime of Aaron HaCohen.
Using the CMH as a DNA signature of the ancient Hebrews, researchers are pursuing a hunt for Jewish genes around the world.

This could have ramifications in the search for the Biblical Ten Lost Tribes.

Using the genetic markers of the Cohanim as a yardstick, these genetic archaeologists are using DNA research to discover historical links to the Jewish people.

The researchers&#8217; policy is that the research is not a test of individuals, but an examination of the extended family. Having the CMH is not a proof of one&#8217;s being a Cohen, for the mother&#8217;s side is also significant in determining one&#8217;s Cohen status. At present, there are no ramifications in Jewish law due to this discovery. No one is certified nor disqualified because of their Y chromosome markers.

The research has shown a clear genetic relationship amongst Cohanim and their direct lineage from a common ancestor. The research findings support the Torah statements that the line of Aaron will last throughout history:

&#8220;... and they shall have the Priesthood as a statute forever, and you shall consecrate Aaron and his sons.&#8221; [Exodus 29:9]

&#8220;... it shall be for them an appointment to an everlasting Priesthood throughout their generations.&#8221; [Exodus 40:15]

&#8220;And it shall be to him and to his descendants after him a covenant of everlasting Priesthood.&#8221; [Numbers 25:13]


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 13, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > And any actual Jew understands that genetics is not the whole story.  But one would have to have had some exposure to actual Jews-practicing-Judaism to begin to understand that.
> ...



"Our" - oh that's so cute!  How long are you going to attempt to keep the farce going, l'il ignoramus?    

'Wie is dos geshriben' by Jews that converts are not Jewish?  I'd like you to cite the places in halachah where it is determined that ONLY genetics makes one a member of the Jewish people.   That IS the argument you're trying to make,  Hoffeleh.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 13, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > And any actual Jew understands that genetics is not the whole story.  But one would have to have had some exposure to actual Jews-practicing-Judaism to begin to understand that.
> ...


That's not "the latest research" that's what one research aludes to, and it's findings aren't even conclusive. In other words, they could also be totally wrong, as they are talking hypothetical such as "All Ashkanazi Jews come from three European women"....Bwahahahahah!  That's some funny shit.  Scientist you're not.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 13, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> "Our" - oh that's so cute!  How long are you going to attempt to keep the farce going, l'il ignoramus?
> 
> 'Wie is dos geshriben' by Jews that converts are not Jewish?  I'd like you to cite the places in halachah where it is determined that ONLY genetics makes one a member of the Jewish people.   That IS the argument you're trying to make,  Hoffeleh.



converts are Jews.

but if they are European converts, they have European and not Levantine genetics, dumbass.

the silly idea that Ashkenazi and Sephardi Jews are pure 100% Israelite/Hebrew/Judean has been proven false by genetics.

on average, we are say...40% Israelite/Hebrew/Judean.

but close to 80% of our mitochondrial DNA, is European.

deal with the science, broseph.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 13, 2013)

More from the same pile of crap "research":

*The four mitochondrial lineages common among Ashkenazis are now very rare elsewhere in the Near East and Europe, making it hard to identify with certainty the lineages from which they originated.*



> *the estimate of 80 percent European origin for the Ashkenazi maternal lineages was not statistically justified, given that mitochondrial DNA lineages rise and fall in a random way. *


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 13, 2013)

The fact is the Zionist claim to the land is all bogus. ZIONISTS are just foreign colonizer occupiers.  

The indigenous Palestinian people are the ones with the right of self determination in the land and the only ones with a legitimate right to be in Palestine. 

Time for the Occupiers to be driven out of Palestine.

Time for attacks on children in Palestine to end. 

Israel has killed 1519 children in Palestine since 2000 and injured and maimed thousands more.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 13, 2013)

Roudy said:


> More from the same pile of crap "research":
> 
> *The four mitochondrial lineages common among Ashkenazis are now very rare elsewhere in the Near East and Europe, making it hard to identify with certainty the lineages from which they originated.*
> 
> ...



cherry picking from a very large article, shows very little honesty and integrity, Rudey.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 13, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > More from the same pile of crap "research":
> ...



Not Cherry picking, there is a mountain of scientific evidence from other researchers that contradicts these findings, and it's methodology, and the researchers have stated so.  In other words this research hasn't been peer reviewed, if anything it's been negated.  

 And you keep ignoring the fact that a majority of Jews in Israel today are people like me, Mizrahis, those who are either from the Middle East or direct decedents of.  Jews who's genetic lineage to those who fled the destruction of the first and second temples cannot be questioned. 

So I'd say, after thousands of years, they are back home, to where their ancestors lived.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 13, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Not Cherry picking, there is a mountain of scientific evidence from other researchers that contradicts these findings, and it's methodology, and the researchers have stated so.  In other words this research hasn't been peer reviewed, if anything it's been negated....



the 2006 research only looked at a small portion of genes.

the most recent stuff in the NYT article looked at the entire genome!!!!

and what did they find?  close to 80% of Ashkenazi and Sephardic mitochondrial DNA comes four women who lived in Europe, 15,000 years ago.

between 30% and 60% of Ashkenazi & Sephardi genes are European, NOT Levantine.

deal with it, sucka.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 13, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Not Cherry picking, there is a mountain of scientific evidence from other researchers that contradicts these findings, and it's methodology, and the researchers have stated so.  In other words this research hasn't been peer reviewed, if anything it's been negated....
> ...


So here's another more research from 2010 that blows up your entire claim. OOOOPS!  Now get lost!  Ha ha ha. 

DNA study confirms geographical origin of Jews
Jun 09, 2010

The work entailed taking DNA samples from 121 people living in 14 Jewish communities around the world, ranging from Israel to North Africa and Europe to Central Asia and India.
The samples were then compared with those from 1,166 individuals in 69 non-Jewish populations, including the "host" country or region where there was a Jewish community.
Throwing another dataset into the mix, the researchers added analyses of 16,000 samples of the Y chromosome -- which only males have -- and of mitochondrial DNA, which is handed down through the maternal line.
What the scientists were looking for were combinations of markers called single nucleotide polymorphisms (SNPs).
SNPs are single changes in the genome that cluster in distinctive patterns among humans that live together in groups over thousands of years. The patterns are a useful pointer of how ethnicities developed through geographical isolation or social clustering.
The study, as expected, confirmed the Middle Eastern, or Levantine, origins of Jews as documented in ancient Hebrew scriptures. This lineage is clearly visible in communities today, ages after the Jews were expelled from Israel.
More unexpected, though, was the discovery that Jewish patterns of SNPs were closer to those of Cypriots and Druze than with the other populations of the Middle East.


Read more at: http://phys.org/news195313667.html#jCp

The work entailed taking DNA samples from 121 people living in 14 Jewish communities around the world, ranging from Israel to North Africa and Europe to Central Asia and India.
The samples were then compared with those from 1,166 individuals in 69 non-Jewish populations, including the "host" country or region where there was a Jewish community.
Throwing another dataset into the mix, the researchers added analyses of 16,000 samples of the Y chromosome -- which only males have -- and of mitochondrial DNA, which is handed down through the maternal line.
What the scientists were looking for were combinations of markers called single nucleotide polymorphisms (SNPs).
SNPs are single changes in the genome that cluster in distinctive patterns among humans that live together in groups over thousands of years. The patterns are a useful pointer of how ethnicities developed through geographical isolation or social clustering.
The study, as expected, confirmed the Middle Eastern, or Levantine, origins of Jews as documented in ancient Hebrew scriptures. This lineage is clearly visible in communities today, ages after the Jews were expelled from Israel.
More unexpected, though, was the discovery that Jewish patterns of SNPs were closer to those of Cypriots and Druze than with the other populations of the Middle East.

Read more at: http://phys.org/news195313667.html#jCp

Diaspora Jews, tightly bound by social, cultural and religious traditions, have generally maintained a strong genetic continuity, although there has also been an induction of DNA to greater or lesser degree from the host population, the paper said.
"Jewish communities seem to have a continuity with the Levantine gene pool, but even with the Jewish communities, you still see how they tend towards the host population," said Behar.
*In non-Jewish populations, the SNP clusters confirmed a close relationship among Bedouins, Jordanians, Palestinians and Saudi Arabians. The patterns in Egyptians, Moroccan, Berber and Yemenite samples, though, were more similar to populations south of the Sahara*.
Previous SNP research of this kind has unfolded in the so-called HapMap Project.
It has helped to cast light on the "Out of Africa" scenario, which posits that all anatomically modern humans -- Homo sapiens sapiens -- descended from ancestors that ventured from an African homeland around 50,000 years ago and colonised the world.
Fearful of being drawn into a debate about the false notion of race, scientists say the SNP clusters are not a pointer to any differences in human health, intelligence or ability.


Read more at: DNA study confirms geographical origin of Jews


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The fact is the Zionist claim to the land is all bogus. ZIONISTS are just foreign colonizer occupiers.
> 
> The indigenous Palestinian people are the ones with the right of self determination in the land and the only ones with a legitimate right to be in Palestine.
> 
> ...


Forget about Winston Churchill and the British officials in the area saying the Arabs flooded in from their poor surrounding countries.  Since Frau Sherri is comatose most of the time, she probably isn't even aware of the poor Africans trying to reach Italy who drowned the other day when their ships went down.  She probably isn't aware of how many people emigrate to this country, Canada and Europe because their own countries are impoverished.  What is utterly strange about Frau Sherri's posts is that she claims to be a "good Christian woman," but she has nothing to say about what is happening to her fellow Christians in Muslim countries.  She is obsessed with the Jews and Israel and nothing else. 
Jews to no one's land


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 13, 2013)

Roudy said:


> So here's another more research from 2010 that blows up your entire claim. OOOOPS!  Now get lost!  Ha ha ha.



sorry dumbass, but my article is more recent than yours.

hahahaha!!!!

A substantial prehistoric European ancestry amongst Ashkenazi maternal lineages : Nature Communications : Nature Publishing Group

_Thus the great majority of Ashkenazi maternal lineages were not brought from the Levant, as commonly supposed, nor recruited in the Caucasus, as sometimes suggested, but assimilated within Europe. These results point to a significant role for the conversion of women in the formation of Ashkenazi communities, and provide the foundation for a detailed reconstruction of Ashkenazi genealogical history.

There is surprisingly little evidence for any significant founder event from the Near East. Fewer than 10% of the Ashkenazi mtDNAs can be assigned to a Near Eastern source with any confidence, and these are found at very low frequencies.

Overall, it seems that at least 80% of Ashkenazi maternal ancestry is due to the assimilation of mtDNAs indigenous to Europe, most likely through conversion.

However, our much more detailed analyses show that two of the major Ashkenazi haplogroup K lineages, K1a1b1a and K2a2a1 have a deep European ancestry, tracing back at least as far as the early and mid-Holocene respectively. They both belong to ancient European clades (K1a1b1 and K2) that include primarily European mtDNAs, to the virtual exclusion of any from the Near East. 



_


----------



## Roudy (Oct 13, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > So here's another more research from 2010 that blows up your entire claim. OOOOPS!  Now get lost!  Ha ha ha.
> ...


Caucasus?  Make up your fucking mind. The other article said four white Roman European women, this one says they are Khazars from the Caucasus mountains. That's not the same. Last I checked Caucasus had NOTHING to do with Rome.

And this one were only talking about Eastern European Jews. 

See, this is what happens when an ignoramus like you posts bullshit articles without knowing what the fuck he's posting. Ha ha ha


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 13, 2013)

Roudy said:


> *Caucasus?  *Make up your fucking mind. The other article said four white Roman European women,* this one says they are Khazars from the Caucasus mountains*. That's not the same. Last I checked Caucasus had NOTHING to do with Rome...



can't read too well, can you dumbass?

proves that Maghreb Jews are dumb as doornails.

"Thus the great majority of Ashkenazi maternal lineages* were not brought from the Levant, as commonly supposed, nor recruited in the Caucasus*, as sometimes suggested, but assimilated within Europe."


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > *Caucasus?  *Make up your fucking mind. The other article said four white Roman European women,* this one says they are Khazars from the Caucasus mountains*. That's not the same. Last I checked Caucasus had NOTHING to do with Rome...
> ...



Seems like you're the one with reading comprehension problems.  This article jumps from one analysis to another with no real conclusive evidence of anything.  



> This problem can be resolved by reconstructing the relationships genealogically, rather than relying on allele frequencies, using the non-recombining marker systems: the paternally inherited male-specific part of the Y chromosome (MSY) and the maternally inherited mitochondrial DNA (mtDNA). This kind of analysis can be very powerful, because nesting of particular lineages within clusters from a particular geographical region allows us to pinpoint the source for those lineages, by applying the parsimony principle. This has indeed been attempted, *with the MSY results interpreted plausibly to suggest an overwhelming majority of Near Eastern ancestry on the Ashkenazi male line of descent11, 18, 19, 20, 21, albeit with much higher levels (>50%) of European (potentially east European) lineages in Ashkenazi Levites22, suggesting a possible Khazar source in that particular case. *





> *The maternal line has also been studied, and indeed Ashkenazi mtDNAs are highly distinctive, but they have proved difficult to assign to a source population*1, 2, 11. Some progress has been made by targeting whole-mtDNA genomes or mitogenomes, which provide much higher genealogical (and therefore geographical) and chronological resolution than the control-region sequences used previously*although the far larger control-region database remains an invaluable guide to their geographic distribution.*


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > "Our" - oh that's so cute!  How long are you going to attempt to keep the farce going, l'il ignoramus?
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 14, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is the Zionist claim to the land is all bogus. ZIONISTS are just foreign colonizer occupiers.
> ...





> Forget about Winston Churchill and the British officials in the area saying the Arabs flooded in from their poor surrounding countries



I did. He was lying.

Do you have any immigration statistics to back up that claim?


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> ...and he continues to ignore that over 50% of Israeli Jews are Mizrahis, who these studies have all confirmed their ancestry to be Levantine Jews.  So what we have is a nation with over 50% of it's population that can conclusively trace their ancestry back 2500 years?  I'd call that checkmate.



most of the settlers, most of the politicians, most of the folks making the decisions, are Ashkenazi Jews.

checkmate, shithead.


----------



## 3.14 (Oct 14, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> 3.14 said:
> 
> 
> > "Who are you trying to impress?"
> ...


Two words: sound bite.



Hossfly said:


> Just wanted you to confirm that you're another Jew-hater the cat drug in. Lord, they pop up like mushroms. Or zits.


It would be more correct to say that _ liars _ pop up like mushrooms. "Jew-haters?" Smearing me was a cheap trick, Hossfly. But regrettably, cheap tricks are used by many who can't do better. And I know by now that that describes you well. Since when did criticizing Israel become immoral? A person who hates Israel does not hate Jews. Criticizing Israel doesn't even equate to hating Israel. Maybe it would've been better for my reputation if I didn't react to you. Maybe not. I am aware that unreasonable remarks pervade this message board. But when someone is too lazy to debate truthfully, and instead resorts to lying, it's bothersome, especially since it often works!


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ...and he continues to ignore that over 50% of Israeli Jews are Mizrahis, who these studies have all confirmed their ancestry to be Levantine Jews.  So what we have is a nation with over 50% of it's population that can conclusively trace their ancestry back 2500 years?  I'd call that checkmate.
> ...




most of WHOM?       In fact I disagree with roudy---genetic studies have confirmed that 
jews world wide have roots ----as demonstrated by genetic studies----  IN THE LEVANT

Genetic studies also indicate that people who call themselves  "arabs descended from 
the   rapist pig and his friends"-------are acutally ----genetically----very admixed with 
subsaharans -------a fact that the bigots would never admit.    Such people are among 
the most BIGOTED people I have ever encountered in reference to subsaharans


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> most of WHOM?       In fact I disagree with roudy---genetic studies have confirmed that
> jews world wide have roots ----as demonstrated by genetic studies----  IN THE LEVANT
> 
> Genetic studies also indicate that people who call themselves  "arabs descended from
> ...



sorry dumbass, but the most recent and the MOST THOROUGH genetic research shows that close to 80% of Ashkenazi mitochondrial DNA is European, and between 30% and 60% of total Ashkenazi DNA is European.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 14, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Lets see data to back up your words.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...




Its in the medical literature-----if you have a friend who has access to the major 
medical journals either by access to a medical library---OR by subscription on line---
you can find all this stuff.      Genetic studies upon the Bedouins  of arabia are  scarce 
however  -----just as archaeology of arabia is scanty------That is the information which 
would answer LOTS of questions about the history of  arabia and the migrations of 
arab speaking people.    So far there is good evidence that the Bedouins of even 
the NEGEV of  Israel are fairly recent migrants from arabia       If I  posted up a study 
from a medical journal------you would not be able to read it anyway.    You exhibit trouble 
in understanding even the simple stuff that shows up in the popular literature.   I have 
tutored lots of stupid people in some of the areas of science that are troublesome to 
lame brains------like  simple plane geometry and basic  population genetics-----but you 
are obviously hopeless -----and I am not longer willing to do it for   $5  per hour---THOSE 
DAYS ARE GONE


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ...and he continues to ignore that over 50% of Israeli Jews are Mizrahis, who these studies have all confirmed their ancestry to be Levantine Jews.  So what we have is a nation with over 50% of it's population that can conclusively trace their ancestry back 2500 years?  I'd call that checkmate.
> ...


Point?  The citizens of the country you pray for its destruction on a daily basis are majority Mizrahis who are direct descendants of ancient Hebrews.  A South American country had a Prime minister who was Japanese.  Does it change the rights of the citizens?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > most of WHOM?       In fact I disagree with roudy---genetic studies have confirmed that
> ...


Sorry douche, these types of research are a dime a dozen. There's another 2013 one out there that says Ashkenazis are all from Caucasus who entered Europe from the mountains.  

Israel has always been and will stay the ancient homeland and holy to the Jews. No other religion considers it as holy as the Jews do.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I never said that Rosie. Even in this retards research, 20% does come from th Levant. Still higher attachment to the land than any other community!


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Point?  The citizens of the country you pray for its destruction on a daily basis are majority Mizrahis who are direct descendants of ancient Hebrews.  A South American country had a Prime minister who was Japanese.  Does it change the rights of the citizens?



you dumb Cushite, the Maghreb Jews are descendants of Levantine peoples.

They could have been Berbers, Arabs, Kurds, Egyptians, Canaanites, Philistines, Persians, Assyrians, Phonecians, Edomites, who converted to Judaism.

There is NO way to prove Hebrew descent.

deal with it.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...





  OK OK OK      mizrachi arrogance is not news to me     KEEP IN MIND----i married it


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> I never said that Rosie. Even in this retards research, 20% does come from th Levant. Still higher attachment to the land than any other community!



British research shows that in 1931, the vast majority of Muslim Arabs were born in Palestine, contrary to Jews.

deal with it.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I never said that Rosie. Even in this retards research, 20% does come from th Levant. Still higher attachment to the land than any other community!
> ...



deal with what?      in  2013  the over whelming majority of jewish Israelis 
were born in Israel          The  developement of  Israel began in the  1800s----
why talk about   1931----migrations from nearby  arab lands by muslims had 
already taken place DECADES EARLIER-------when major cities were being built--
like Holon and  Tel Aviv and  Rishon l'Tzion-------and there were suddenly  
actual hostpitals and colleges in the once  wilderness of filth and disease


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> deal with what?      in  2013  the over whelming majority of jewish Israelis
> were born in Israel          The  developement of  Israel began in the  1800s----
> why talk about   1931----migrations from nearby  arab lands by muslims had
> already taken place DECADES EARLIER-------when major cities were being built--
> ...



in 1931, only 42% of Jews were born in Palestine.

Muslim Arabs?  98%.

Today?  100% of Israeli Arabs and Palestinians were born in Palestine.

Jews?  less than 70%.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > deal with what?      in  2013  the over whelming majority of jewish Israelis
> ...




So?     that just means that   arab muslims are not migrating INTO palestine---
  BTW     what are you calling  PALESTINE     sherri insists that  
  PALESTINE is as defined by  HERODOTUS      which actually includes  ---part of 
  Syria    etc etc  
  and lots of the SINAI    sorta        Jews are still escaping  from shariah cesspits-----
  Just a few months ago-----I ran into a new escapee from Iran------and some of 
  the yemenite jews held hostage up in the hills   have JUST this past summer been 
  rescued from the filth


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> So?     that just means that   arab muslims are not migrating INTO palestine---
> BTW     what are you calling  PALESTINE     sherri insists that
> PALESTINE is as defined by  HERODOTUS      which actually includes  ---part of
> Syria    etc etc
> ...



in 1931, 98% of Muslim Arabs were born within the borders of Mandate Palestine.

is that better, asshole?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 14, 2013)

3.14 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > 3.14 said:
> ...


Two things, Jew hater. Or should I say, Israel hater? Same thing,actually.  1) Criticizing or hating Israel ain't kosher with the Big Guy.  2) I won't besmirch your vaunted reputation. You did it all by your little self.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Two things, Jew hater. Or should I say, Israel hater? Same thing,actually.  1) Criticizing or hating Israel ain't kosher with the Big Guy....



Your God has been punishing the Jews for their arrogance, idiocy, and sinful ways for thousands of years.  

Even the Rabbis believe that all the suffering of the Jews over the last 2,000 years, is partially the Jews' fault.


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> in 1931, only 42% of Jews were born in Palestine.Muslim Arabs?  98%.Today?  100% of Israeli Arabs and Palestinians were born in Palestine.Jews?  less than 70%.



Why don't you just bullshit us with 495%?  It's not as if the horseshit you posted above is any more accurate.


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> in 1931, 98% of Muslim Arabs were born within the borders of Mandate Palestine. is that better, asshole?



No ****, since it is no more accurate that saying they were born in the crack of my ass.  The vast majority of arab muslim filth were from syria, egypt and jordan - and that fact is confirmed by the census' taken by the Turks and later on by the UN.  You're a piece of lying trash.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > So?     that just means that   arab muslims are not migrating INTO palestine---
> ...




fine-----still meaningless       Mandate palestine included   transjordan,    What you 
are trying to say is that   98%  of the muslims who lived in mandate palestine in 
1931  were born in Mandate Palestine-----or at least said they were.     SO?    Well--
actually even egyptian born arafart said he was  BORN IN JERUSALEM  or something 
like that       Mandate palestine was a lot bigger than  ISRAEL  today-----and the big 
surge of muslim migrants to the area came in the  1800s.    Pre  1948-----muslims born in 
SYRIA   were defined  ----simply as  "arabs of the palestine mandate"      ---

what is your point?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 14, 2013)

Damn, these Israel-haters on this forum certainly are lacking in the brain cell department.

I put this on the forum in the last few days, and will show it again.  Read the text taken from the page.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwBSWN4s9JU]palestinians are a myth says hamas member "they are just saudis and egyptians" - YouTube[/ame]

Published on Jun 30, 2012
"palestinian" common family names:

Just like "Saddam Hussein al-Tikriti" born in "tikrit iraq"
The family names(Nisbah &#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577 of Arabs who&#65279;&#65279; now occupy&#65279; judea&#65279; reveal their country of origin:
"Masri" OR "al-masri" =from Egypt ,Hamas member of Parliament in gaza, Mushir al-Masri (the word "masri" littelery means "the egyption" in arabic !).

"Khamis"= from Bahrain "Salem Hanna Khamis"
"al-ubayyidi" or "al-Obeidi"= from sudan "al-ubayyid" 
"al-Faruqi"= Mosul iraq 
"al-Araj" = Morocco,a member of the Saadi Dynasty "Hussein al-Araj"
"al-Lubnani" =the lebanese
"al-Mughrabi" = the Moroccan ("Maghreb" -- meaning "West" in Arabic, and usually referring to North Africa or specifically to Morocco) ,"Dalal Mughrabi"
"al-Djazair"=the Algerian
"al-Qurashi"=saudi arabia "clan of Quraish" 
"al-azd" =yemen "Azd tribe"
"al-Yamani"= the Yemeni "Issam Al Yamani"
"al-Afghani" = the Afghan
"Al-Sidawi" = from "Sidon" lebanon
"Al-fayyumi" = from "Faiyum" egypt
"al-Hijazi" or "Hijazi" = present-day saudi arabia "Ahlam Higazi, a "Palestinian" artist from Hebron"
"al-Hindi" =the Indian "Amin al-Hindi"
"al-Tamimi" or "Tamimi" = from the tribe or clan of Banu-Tamim "Azzam Tamimi"
"Hamati" = from syria ( HAMA city)
"Omayya" = from saudi arabia "Banu Omayya tribe" "Omayya Joha" "palestinian artist" "
"Othman" = turkey
"murad" =yemen "murad tribe"
"Alawi" = from syria (minority religious group in syria)
"Iraqi"&#65279; =from Iraq.
"halabi" =from aleppo syria 
"Dajani"= from saudi arabia 
"Mattar" = from YEMEN (the village of BANI Mattar)
"al-baghdadi"= from bagdad iraq.
"Tarabulsi"= &#65279;&#65279;Tarabulus-Tripoli, Lebanon.
"Hourani" =Houran Syria.
"Zubeidi"= from iraq "Zubeidi tribe" "Zakaria Zubeidi"
"al-Husayni" =saudi arabia.
"Saudi" =Saudi Arabia.
"Metzarwah"=egypt.
"Barda***********wil" ="salah bardawil" HAMAS legislator in gaza,egypt "bardawil lake" area
"nashashibi"= syria.
"Bushnak" =bosnia
"zoabi"= from iraq "Haneen Zoabi".
"Turki" =turkey "Daud Turki"
"al-Kurd" = kurdistan.
"Haddadins" = YEMEN descended from Ghassanid Christian Arabs.
"Arab Abu-Kishk" = Egypt.(Bedouins)
"Arab al shakirat" = Egypt (Bedouins)
"Arab al zabidat" = Egypt (Bedouins)
"Arab al aramsha" = Egypt (Bedouins)
"Abu Sitta" =In Arabic' Abu means father and sitta means six. Translated it actually means father of six. The Abu Sitta family primarily received this name because around the year 1700, a well known knight of the large Al-Tarabeen tribe always had six slaves (i.e. fedawyah, bodyguards), 3 on each side, with him. They were with him wherever he went, day or night. Hence the name "ABU SITTA." =Egypt (Bedouins) "Salman Abu Sitta "
"Nuba, Hebron" =founded by the "nuba people"
Even "Arafat",&#65279; the most famous fakestinian and leader of the terrorist grup the &#65279; P.L.O,&#65279; is not native to judea. He&#65279; called himself&#65279; a "Palestinian refugee" and claimed he was born in jerusalem ! BUT spoke
Arabic with Egyptian dialect. He was born in 1929 Cairo, Egypt. He served in the Egyptian army,&#65279;&#65279; studied in the University of Cairo, and lived&#65279; in&#65279; Cairo until 1956 !
Arafat's full name was&#65279; Mohammed Abdel Rahman Abdel Raouf&#65279; Arafat al-Qudwa al-Husseini.
"Al-Qudwa" tribe origin?


*-Professor Azmi Bishara(Arabic: &#1593;&#1586;&#1605;&#1610; &#1576;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577-- a "palestinian arab"

"There is no "palestinian nation" !
when were there any Palestinians??? LOL
until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of "Greater Syria" another resent invention.
there is&#65279; only an arab nation !
the word "palestine" its self is a colonial invention used by&#65279; the romans in order to erase&#65279; the jewish identity of judea and israel.
even the "Palestinian National Charter" recognizes all the jews living in the region prior to the 1948 war as "palestinians" !
its an intellectual fad, divorced from the concerns of uneducated people"




-Zuheir Mohsen (Arabic: &#1586;&#1607;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606- top p.l.o member responsible for damur massacre.

"The "Palestinian people" does not exist. The creation&#65279; of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a "Palestinian people".."


*


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes, Palestinians are a mixture of Arabs, Kurds, Bosnians, Egyptians, Persians, Turks, Berbers, Ethiopians, Jews, Byzantines, Greeks, and other Muslims who immigrated to Palestine over the last 2,000 years.

There is no seperate Palestinian ethnic/linguistic group......just as "Israeli" isn't a true ethno-nationality.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Yes, Palestinians are a mixture of Arabs, Kurds, Bosnians, Egyptians, Persians, Turks, Berbers, Ethiopians, Jews, Byzantines, Greeks, and other Muslims who immigrated to Palestine over the last 2,000 years.
> 
> There is no seperate Palestinian ethnic/linguistic group......just as "Israeli" isn't a true ethno-nationality.




Israel is a  reestablishment of a an ancient country CALLED ISRAEL    in the land -
---which was   ISRAEL   at that time and which was invaded by some of those who 
are garbage amongst those you mentioned above      Israel was  ----and is NOW----
a jewish country-------there are also some  "muslim" countries based on the 
invasion of    murderers, rapists and pillagers from arabia who imposed their filth 
upon large numbers of  the MIXED PEOPLES OF THE AREA       Most of the people 
who fell to the filth from arabia ----lost their former national character AND language 
and culture.    The only extant   ancient language  OF THE AREA  which is --
has been called   THE LEVANT   or   PALESTINE    or  THE ASSYRIAN EMPIRE----
and has seen lots of SHIFTING OF BORDERS  and   'names" 
    is  HEBREW  which is  the language of  Israel 

 what point are you trying to make        you seem to be making a case for getting 
rid of all arabic speakers or making hebrew the only spoken language of the middle 
east............sheeeeesh


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Israel is a  reestablishment of a an ancient country CALLED ISRAEL    in the land -
> ---which was   ISRAEL   at that time and which was invaded by some of those who
> are garbage amongst those you mentioned above      Israel was  ----and is NOW----
> a jewish country-------there are also some  "muslim" countries based on the
> ...




You are lying.

Ancient Judea, Judah, and Israel were very different political systems than the modern-day State of Israel.

plus, their religions are very different, populations are very different, customs, foods, traditions, clothes, are all very different.

its pretty damn ignorant to call "Israel" a remake of the old Kingdom.

hell, even genetically the current population is very different than ancient Judea.

If the ancient Judeans could see the modern Israelis, they wouldn't recognize them as Jews.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Point?  The citizens of the country you pray for its destruction on a daily basis are majority Mizrahis who are direct descendants of ancient Hebrews.  A South American country had a Prime minister who was Japanese.  Does it change the rights of the citizens?
> ...


You ignorant dumbass neo Nazi.  The Mizrahis are Jews that have lived in the Middle East for 2000 years and their genetic link to the ancient Jews who fled the destruction of the first and second temples is irrefutable.  Even your bullshit "studies" wasn't able to disprove that.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Yes, Palestinians are a mixture of Arabs, Kurds, Bosnians, Egyptians, Persians, Turks, Berbers, Ethiopians, Jews, Byzantines, Greeks, and other Muslims who immigrated to Palestine over the last 2,000 years.
> 
> There is no seperate Palestinian ethnic/linguistic group......just as "Israeli" isn't a true ethno-nationality.


Palestinians are actually Arabs, Egyptians, Syrians, Jordanians, and Saudi Arabians who invaded the land very recently in history, and started calling themselves Palestinians as of 1967.  If they are natives of Israel then so would all the Egyptians and Jordanians.  Sorry to burst you bubble, they are a made up people and a fraud. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Palestinians are a mixture of Arabs, Kurds, Bosnians, Egyptians, Persians, Turks, Berbers, Ethiopians, Jews, Byzantines, Greeks, and other Muslims who immigrated to Palestine over the last 2,000 years.
> ...


He never has a point.  The Nazi freak keeps lying and bullshitting just to bait Jews.  I think even he knows that what he's saying is crap.  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Two things, Jew hater. Or should I say, Israel hater? Same thing,actually.  1) Criticizing or hating Israel ain't kosher with the Big Guy....
> ...


The Bible according to Nazi-ology.  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

rhodescholar said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > in 1931, 98% of Muslim Arabs were born within the borders of Mandate Palestine. is that better, asshole?
> ...


All the govt. officials at the time, even the governer noted the hoards of Arabs who invaded er "migrated" into Israel.  This guy is dumber than a doorknob.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Exactly, they got their Arab Palestine but apparently it wasn't enough.  They attacked the newly formed Jewish state, (not to create this fictional "Palestine" but to eliminate the Jewish state), and then got their asses kicked.  Not that they learned anything.  They subsequently got their asses kicked many times.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> All the govt. officials at the time, even the governer noted the hoards of Arabs who invaded er "migrated" into Israel.  This guy is dumber than a doorknob.



in 1931, only 2% of Arab Muslims were not born in Palestine.

eat that, dumbass.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> The Bible according to Nazi-ology.  LOL



The book of Isaiah is NOT Nazi ideology, you anti-Semitic pig!

Nor is the opinion of the Sages who believed that the Jews' disobedience and sin was partially to blame for their suffering throughout the ages.

A true Jew would know this.  You are clearly not a Jew...or you are an Apostate Jew.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > All the govt. officials at the time, even the governer noted the hoards of Arabs who invaded er "migrated" into Israel.  This guy is dumber than a doorknob.
> ...


Sorry dipshit, but in 1931, there were 175,000 Jews, 89,000 Christians, and 760,00 Muslims in "Palestine" which included all of Jordan.  The Jordan Muslims of course were born there, but the ones in Israel which consisted of about 300,000 were mostly invaders, most of which were from Jordan, Syria, or Egypt originally.  Just like their leader Arafart who was born and raised in Egypt.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Sorry dipshit, but in 1931, there were 175,000 Jews, 89,000 Christians, and 760,00 Muslims in "Palestine" which included all of Jordan.  The Jordan Muslims of course were born there, but the ones in Israel which consisted of about 300,000 were mostly invaders, most of which were from Jordan, Syria, or Egypt originally.  Just like their leader Arafart who was born and raised in Egypt.  Ha ha ha.



No dumbass, the 760,000 Muslims didn't include the ones in Jordan.

And only 2% of them in 1931, weren't born in Palestine.

You sir are a liar and Apostate Jew.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The Bible according to Nazi-ology.  LOL
> ...


There were trials and tribulations in the New Testament as well.  It doesn't mean that God hated Jesus or his disciples. The Bible is a story about the journey of a people whom God chose to spread his word.  The Message of Isaiah is about God's will to establish his kingdom in Zion by his people the Israelites.  The Old Testament is a Zionist book, you fucking idiot.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry dipshit, but in 1931, there were 175,000 Jews, 89,000 Christians, and 760,00 Muslims in "Palestine" which included all of Jordan.  The Jordan Muslims of course were born there, but the ones in Israel which consisted of about 300,000 were mostly invaders, most of which were from Jordan, Syria, or Egypt originally.  Just like their leader Arafart who was born and raised in Egypt.  Ha ha ha.
> ...


Yes of course it did, ignoramus.  760,000 Arabs in the Mandate of Palestine of which Jordan was part of.  Shit, are you stupid or what?


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> There were trials and tribulations in the New Testament as well.  It doesn't mean that God hated Jesus or his disciples. The Bible is a story about the journey of a people whom God chose to spread his word.  The Message of Isaiah is about God's will to establish his kingdom in Zion by his people the Israelites.  The Old Testament is a Zionist book, you fucking idiot.



The Tanahk is a Zionist book????

OMG you are a such a lying piece of filth!!!

Zionism is a political movement that was started in the late 1800s.

Next you'll tell us that no Gentiles were killed in the Holocaust.

You are a historical revisionist and a lying Cushite.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Yes of course it did, ignoramus.  760,000 Arabs in the Mandate of Palestine of which Jordan was part of.  Shit, are you stupid or what?



760,000 Arabs in Mandate Palestine in 1931, which went from the River to the Sea.

now stop lying, you filthy Cushite.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandate_Palestine#Demographics


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 14, 2013)

The Children Of Gaza documentary

WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT



Meet children who lived through Cast Lead, a brother and sister who saw their father and 4 year old brother killed in cold blood right in front of them, directly targeted and shot by IDF soldiers.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > There were trials and tribulations in the New Testament as well.  It doesn't mean that God hated Jesus or his disciples. The Bible is a story about the journey of a people whom God chose to spread his word.  The Message of Isaiah is about God's will to establish his kingdom in Zion by his people the Israelites.  The Old Testament is a Zionist book, you fucking idiot.
> ...


Zionism started with the Exodus, and continued with the Kingdom of Israel up to today, you fucking idiot.  Every true Jew is a Zionist at heart.  They pray towards Jerusalem, get buried towards Jerusalem, and promise to never forget it as part of their marriage oath.  Every year the during Passover Seder Jews chant  "Next year in Zion". The Old Testament is a Zionist book, so was Jesus and yes even the Koran.  

You know jackshit about jackshit.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Zionism started with the Exodus, and continued with the Kingdom of Israel up to today, you fucking idiot.  Every true Jew is a Zionist at heart.  They pray towards Jerusalem, get buried towards Jerusalem, and promise to never forget it as part of their marriage oath.  Every year the during Passover Seder Jews chant  "Next year in Zion". The Old Testament is a Zionist book, so was Jesus and yes even the Koran....



your historical revisionism is disgusting.

next you'll tell us only 600,000 Jews died in the Holocaust.

grow some integrity and honesty, you filthy Maghrebi.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes of course it did, ignoramus.  760,000 Arabs in the Mandate of Palestine of which Jordan was part of.  Shit, are you stupid or what?
> ...



Do you have hoof in the mouth disease?  

*Termination of the Mandate*

On submission of the memorandum to the Council of the League of Nations, Balfour explained the background as recorded in the minutes: "Lord Balfour reminded his colleagues that Article 25 of the mandate for Palestine as approved by the Council in London on July 24th, 1922, provides that the territories in Palestine which lie east of the Jordan should be under a somewhat different regime from the rest of Palestine. ... The British Government now merely proposed to carry out this article. It had always been part of the policy contemplated by the League and accepted by the British Government, and the latter now desired to carry it into effect. In pursuance of the policy, embodied in Article 25, Lord Balfour invited the Council to pass a series of resolutions which modified the mandate as regards those territories. *The object of these resolutions was to withdraw from Trans-Jordania the special provisions which were intended to provide a national home for the Jews west of the Jordan.*

*Britain retained mandatory authority over the region until it became independent as the Hashemite Kingdom of Transjordan in 1946.* The juridical status of the mandate under the Palestine Mandate Convention remained unchanged pending a decision on the Palestine question by the United Nations or Transjordan's admission to the United Nations as an independent state.

*When the UK announced the independence of Transjordan in 1946, the final Assembly of the League of Nations and the General Assembly both adopted resolutions welcoming the news.*[46] However, the Jewish Agency and many legal scholars raised objections.[citation needed] The Jewish Agency said that Transjordan was an integral part of Palestine, and that according to Article 80 of the UN Charter, the Jewish people had a secured interest in its territory.

*Over the next few days, approximately 700 Lebanese, 1,876 Syrian, 4,000 Iraqi, 2,800 Egyptian troops invaded Palestine.[60] Around 4,500 Transjordanian troops, commanded by 38 British officers, who had resigned their commissions in the British army only weeks earlier (commanded by General Glubb), invaded the Corpus separatum region encompassing Jerusalem and its environs (in response to the Haganah's Operation Kilshon[61]), as well as areas designated as part of the Arab state by the UN partition plan.*

There ya go.  Greedy Arabs wanted it all, and couldn't get it.  And the rest is history.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Zionism started with the Exodus, and continued with the Kingdom of Israel up to today, you fucking idiot.  Every true Jew is a Zionist at heart.  They pray towards Jerusalem, get buried towards Jerusalem, and promise to never forget it as part of their marriage oath.  Every year the during Passover Seder Jews chant  "Next year in Zion". The Old Testament is a Zionist book, so was Jesus and yes even the Koran....
> ...


NO that's what you Holocaust denying IslamoNazis keep saying.  There is no historical revisionism.  Even the Muslims know that the Bible is a Zionist book, and that's actually what they object to all the time: "The Bible is not a real estate deed blah blah blah..."  

Grow some balls and stop kissing IslamoNazi ass you Nazi whiner.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Do you have hoof in the mouth disease?
> 
> *Termination of the Mandate*...



there were 750,000 Muslim Arabs in Mandate Palestine, in 1931.

98% of them were born in Palestine.

I provided the links to prove this.

You're just sad cause you have no facts, just Judeo-Fascist lies.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Children Of Gaza documentary
> 
> WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT
> 
> ...


Children of Gaza?  Ha ha ha.  You mean the Children of Egypt.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have hoof in the mouth disease?
> ...


And mandate of Palestine included Jordan.  Your own link said it.  Nya nya nya.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Children Of Gaza documentary
> 
> WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT
> 
> ...




                more garbage lies from the meccaist cesspit of isa-respecting filth


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Stop lying.

Transjordan and Palestine were never administered together.

More Zionist lies !


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> And mandate of Palestine included Jordan.  Your own link said it.  Nya nya nya.



Mandate Palestine were ruled seperately.

Palestine was under direct British control while Transjordan was an autonomous region.

The population stats I posted are for Palestine, not Jordan.

deal with the facts, dumbass.

You're always wrong, just like how yesterday you ignorantly thought the genetic research I posted said the Jews were from the Caucasian Mountains and the Khazars, cause you dirty Maghrebis can't read.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The Children Of Gaza documentary
> ...



Children of Palestine,  more ties to the land then you shall ever have!


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Stop lying.
> 
> Transjordan and Palestine were never administered together.
> 
> More Zionist lies !



don't blame him for his ignorance, its not his fault.

he's a product of idiot Maghrebi Jews, who are no more intelligent than desert toothless nomads.

now, how's this little kid doing?  he's not dead is he?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Which Children? Egyptian, Jordanian, Syrian, or Lebanese Children of Palestine?  I'd be happy to look at all of them.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > And mandate of Palestine included Jordan.  Your own link said it.  Nya nya nya.
> ...


Yet despite this as the map I posted clearly indicates, Jordan was part of the mandate up to 1946 and under British rule.  The reason Jordan was separated was because Arabs wanted a Jew free state, so the British brought in a SAUDI ARABIAN Hashemite to rule the Arab part of Palestine.  Natives you say?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...




The Permanent Court of International Justice and an International Court of Arbitration established by the Council of the League of Nations handed down rulings in 1925 which determined that both a Jewish and an Arab state in the Mandatory regions of Palestine and Transjordan were to be newly created successor states of the Ottoman Empire as defined by international law.[17] The country remained under British supervision until 1946.

       Important dates for sherri to remember    Pre 1925---OTTOMAN EMPIRE
                                                                  1925 till 1946  British mandate'

               important concept---transjordan---arab successor state of ottoman empire''
                              ULTIMATELY KINGDOM OF JORDAN

               Jewish successor state...............  rejected in the minds greedy 
                                                                 jihado dogs


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Yet despite this as the map I posted clearly indicates, Jordan was part of the mandate up to 1946 and under British rule.  The reason Jordan was separated was because Arabs wanted a Jew free state, so the British brought in a SAUDI ARABIAN Hashemite to rule the Arab part of Palestine.  Natives you say?  Ha ha ha.



Your silly map is silly Maghrebi bullshit.

Palestine and Jordan were controlled seperately.

Palestine was under direct British control.

Jordan was autonomous and under self-rule.

There were 750,000 Arab Muslims in Palestine in 1931 and 98% of them were born in Palestine.

Now go take a shower, you stinky Maghrebi.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Stop lying.
> ...



He lost an eye, but he is alive. I think his family had moved from the refugee camp and were visiting relatives when he was shot in the eye with a rubber bullet. Israel makes the refugee camps as dangerous as possible to pressure the inhabitants to leave. It is always all about pressuring them to leave their homes and land and pushing them into smaller and smaller parts of the land, more and more densely populated areas. And making life miserable for Palestinians, that is always the Zionist objective. So, they poison wells, destroy olive trees, kill sheep, deny building permits, deny them electricity, settlers attack children walking to school, etc.

But despite all of this, Palestinians now exceed Jews in number again in all of Palestine and they continue to resist occupation. And they keep hope alive.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Stop lying.
> ...


Really now, Nazi boy?  You have a nice little racist name for every kind of Jew imaginable, don't  you?  Your propaganda has failed miserably, now grab your tail and go crawl back under that rock, you mental midget.

And by the way, I have never heard the term "magrebi jew" used.  Guess what they call Iraqi Jews or Kurdish Jews? Arabs or Kurds.  Shows how little you know about anything.  But you do know a lot of jackshit about jackshit.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Really now, Nazi boy?  You have a nice little racist name for every kind of Jew imaginable, don't  you?  Your propaganda has failed miserably, now grab your tail and go crawl back under that rock, you mental midget.
> 
> And by the way, I have never heard the term "magrebi jew" used.  Guess what they call Iraqi Jews or Kurdish Jews? Arabs or Kurds.  Shows how little you know about anything.  But you do know a lot of jackshit about jackshit.  Ha ha ha.



750,000 Muslim Arabs in Palestine in 1931.

This did not include the Muslim Arabs of Jordan.

The Arab Muslims of Palestine were 98% born in Palestine.

game....set..match.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yet despite this as the map I posted clearly indicates, Jordan was part of the mandate up to 1946 and under British rule.  The reason Jordan was separated was because Arabs wanted a Jew free state, so the British brought in a SAUDI ARABIAN Hashemite to rule the Arab part of Palestine.  Natives you say?  Ha ha ha.
> ...




Wrong    JORDAN   was under British control until 1946.    There were some LOCAL 
chieftains    thruout the whole  OTTOMAN EMPIRE         for the whole time it 
was   OTTOMAN EMPIRE     and those dogs stuck around so that meccaists could 
worship them-------you are simply describing   meccaist dog society.    The brits brought 
a KING from saudi arabia to make the arabs in tansjordan happy because they got  a 
king to worship-----AN ARAB,  no less


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yet despite this as the map I posted clearly indicates, Jordan was part of the mandate up to 1946 and under British rule.  The reason Jordan was separated was because Arabs wanted a Jew free state, so the British brought in a SAUDI ARABIAN Hashemite to rule the Arab part of Palestine.  Natives you say?  Ha ha ha.
> ...





> your silly little map is maghrebi bullshit...blah blah blah...whine whine whine



really now, then what about all these other historical maps, bullshit too?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...

















http://www.maannews.net/eng/ViewDetails.aspx?ID=635851

From the article:

"Musab's father explained: "I left the house and my son had two eyes, and I came back home and now my son has one eye." He noted that he couldn&#8217;t even look at his son, and that it was painful for him to see his son suffering."

I keep thinking about this, thinking about what it must be like for Musab's parents dealing with this, too. Imagining if it was my child.  

And I read the comments to the Maan article, by Israelis, who you can read in their words how much they despise and want to get rid of these refugee camps and all the inhabitants in them.  

Like they are not even human beings. 

It is a heartbreaking story.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Really now, Nazi boy?  You have a nice little racist name for every kind of Jew imaginable, don't  you?  Your propaganda has failed miserably, now grab your tail and go crawl back under that rock, you mental midget.
> ...


nope.  You're...fulla...shit.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Wrong    JORDAN   was under British control until 1946.    There were some LOCAL
> chieftains    thruout the whole  OTTOMAN EMPIRE         for the whole time it
> was   OTTOMAN EMPIRE     and those dogs stuck around so that meccaists could
> worship them-------you are simply describing   meccaist dog society.    The brits brought
> ...



you idiots are soo easy to prove wrong.

_The Emirate of Transjordan (Arabic: &#1573;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; Im&#257;rat Sharq al-Urdun), also hyphenated as Trans-Jordan and previously known as Transjordania or Trans-Jordania, was *a British protectorate established in April 1921. **The Hashemite dynasty ruled the protectorate as well as the neighbouring protectorate of Iraq, following the Cairo Conference*. The territory was officially under the British Mandate for Palestine but had a *fully autonomous governing system from Mandatory Palestine*. In 1946, the Emirate became an independent state.

Following the provision of mandate to France and Britain at San Remo in April, the British appointed a High Commissioner in Palestine with a remit over the area west of the Jordan

In August 1920, Sir Herbert Samuel's request to extend the frontier of British territory beyond the River Jordan and to bring Transjordan under his administrative control was rejected.

The local leaders were reassured that Transjordan would not come under Palestinian administration.

Distinction to be drawn between Palestine and Trans-Jordan under the Mandate. 

Palestine and Trans-Jordan do not, therefore, stand upon quite the same footing.

Further, His Majesty's Government have been entrusted with the Mandate for "Palestine". If they wish to assert their claim to Trans-Jordan and to avoid raising with other Powers the legal status of that area, they can only do so by proceeding upon the assumption that Trans-Jordan forms part of the area covered by the Palestine Mandate. In default of this assumption Trans-Jordan would be left, under article 132 of the Treaty of Sèvres, to the disposal of the principal Allied Powers.

After further discussions between Churchill and Abdullah in Jerusalem, it was mutually agreed that Transjordan was accepted into the mandatory area as an Arab country apart from Palestine with the proviso that it would be, initially for six months, under the nominal rule of the Emir Abdullah and that it would not form part of the Jewish national home to be established west of the River Jordan.

Britain administered the part west of the Jordan as Palestine, and the part east of the Jordan as Transjordan.[17] Technically they remained one mandate, but most official documents referred to them as if they were two separate mandates. In May 1923 Transjordan was granted a degree of independence with Abdullah as ruler and Harry St. John Philby as chief representative._



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transjordan


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> nope.  You're...fulla...shit.



now you're just trolling again cause you know I have facts and you have dirty Mizrahi ignorance.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Transjordan and Palestine were never administered together, not one single day.

Magnify your maps, make them 100 times bigger, it will change nothing.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is a  reestablishment of a an ancient country CALLED ISRAEL    in the land -
> ...


Put 'em in a burqua and they'll all look the same. BTW, what did ancient Judeans look like?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...





What does   "administered together"    mean?      In the days of the OTTOMAN EMPIRE---
just as in the days of the  MOGHUL EMPIRE----there was lots and lots of  LOCAL RULE 
thruout  the stinking  "CALIPHATES"        That's how the filth of meccaist society works ---
the LOCAL   MUFTI,   SHAYKH,   PIG,   IMAM  etc etc     controls with a bloody paw'

Even Saudi arabia   was cut up into  all kinds of    PIG-DOMS      Right now ---in Yemen---
TRIBES RULE       ruled by  TRIBAL  SHAYKH DOGS  
      SANAA does not know what   ADEN is doing does not know what  SHABAZZ is doing---
does not know -----its ass from a hole in the ground


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Put 'em in a burqua and they'll all look the same. BTW, what did ancient Judeans look like?



they weren't blond haired and blue eyed, you POS.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Put 'em in a burqua and they'll all look the same. BTW, what did ancient Judeans look like?
> ...


In 13 years I have never reported personal insults but you're beginning to be a nuisance.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> In 13 years I have never reported personal insults but you're beginning to be a nuisance.



cry me a river, you Nazi bitch.

do you care at all about this poor kid who lost an eye?

of course not, cause' to you, he's just a Goy.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > In 13 years I have never reported personal insults but you're beginning to be a nuisance.
> ...


Actually, if it were possible, I would donate the kid an eye and you wouldn't even be aware of it, but then you're not aware of anything.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Actually, if it were possible, I would donate the kid an eye and you wouldn't even be aware of it, but then you're not aware of anything.



No, you'd shoot out his other eye, if you had the chance.

This poor kid was only fighting for freedom.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, if it were possible, I would donate the kid an eye and you wouldn't even be aware of it, but then you're not aware of anything.
> ...


I thought the kid was riding in a car when he suffered FOD.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong    JORDAN   was under British control until 1946.    There were some LOCAL
> ...


Yeah distinction was drawn and Arab Palestine became Jordan and Jewish Palestine became Israel. But they were all part of one British Palestine mandate.  The British imported a Saudi Arabian ruler as a favor they owed the Saudi Royals to rule over Jordan. The demographics of British Palestine included Jordan until the mandate ended 1946. Read your link, idiot.  Palestinian is a made up people.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > nope.  You're...fulla...shit.
> ...


Ha ha, you're such an idiot. Your last map clearly says British mandate, and then for Jordan it says "Jews not permitted". Oh my God, how stupid can a person be. He keeps putting his foot in his mouth.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Yeah distinction was drawn and Arab Palestine became Jordan and Jewish Palestine became Israel. But they were all part of one British Palestine mandate.  The British imported a Saudi Arabian ruler as a favor they owed the Saudi Royals to rule over Jordan. The demographics of British Palestine included Jordan until the mandate ended 1946. Read your link, idiot.  Palestinian is a made up people.



technically, Jordan and Palestine were part of the same Mandate.

But Jordan had a significant degree of self-rule and autonomy, while Palestine did not.

No dumbass, the population stats of Palestine didn't include Jordan.

You have no evidence for such a stupid claim, and all the evidence points to the opposite.

You show us how stupid dirty Mizrahim are.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Ha ha, you're such an idiot. Your last map clearly says British mandate, and then for Jordan it says "Jews not permitted". Oh my God, how stupid can a person be. He keeps putting his foot in his mouth.



so you finally agree that Palestine and Jordan were seperate?

glad to see it.

and no, Palestine wasn't "Jewish Palestine".

The Mandate said a homeland for Jews could be made IN Palestine, not in ALL OF Palestine.

learn the difference, dumbass. 

only an idiot thinks a land that is 40% Jews would become a state JUST for Jews.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah distinction was drawn and Arab Palestine became Jordan and Jewish Palestine became Israel. But they were all part of one British Palestine mandate.  The British imported a Saudi Arabian ruler as a favor they owed the Saudi Royals to rule over Jordan. The demographics of British Palestine included Jordan until the mandate ended 1946. Read your link, idiot.  Palestinian is a made up people.
> ...


SHADAP!  If Jordan was part if Palestine "technically" then the demographics and stats applied "technically" as well.  Stop making up shit that doesn't exist, Nazi boy.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha, you're such an idiot. Your last map clearly says British mandate, and then for Jordan it says "Jews not permitted". Oh my God, how stupid can a person be. He keeps putting his foot in his mouth.
> ...


Wow, so not only are you dumb, but blind as well.  As the title of the map clearly says,  BOTH were part of British mandate, an Jordan was Arab Palestine.  Exactly like the map I posted before. 

Notice the racist Muslim pigs made sure it says "Jews not allowed" in the Jordan part of the mandate. But there is no "Arabs not allowed" in the Jewish part.  Just like those old days where racists pigs like you would have signs that said "no Jews or Blacks allowed here". 

Yeah, that's what you are.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> SHADAP!  If Jordan was part if Palestine "technically" then the demographics and stats applied "technically" as well.  Stop making up shit that doesn't exist, Nazi boy.



you stupid Judeo-Nazi.

the stats I posted are about Palestine and NOT Jordan.

in 1931, 98% of Muslim Arabs in Palestine were born in Palestine.

no amount of Mossad deflection can change that.

you must be the worst Mossad agent on the net.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Wow, so not only are you dumb, but blind as well.  As the title of the map clearly says,  BOTH were part of British mandate, an Jordan was Arab Palestine.  Exactly like the map I posted before.
> 
> Notice the racist Muslim pigs made sure it says "Jews not allowed" in the Jordan part of the mandate. But there is no "Arabs not allowed" in the Jewish part.  Just like those old days where racists pigs like you would have signs that said "no Jews or Blacks allowed here".
> 
> Yeah, that's what you are.



The maps I posted don't call Jordan "Arab Palestine".

Nobody back then EVER called Jordan "Arab Palestine"



why would I have a sign saying "No Jews or blacks"?

I am a Jew, and I like blacks more than Judeo-Nazi Jews like you.


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> You're always wrong, just like how yesterday you ignorantly thought the genetic research I posted said the Jews were from the Caucasian Mountains and the Khazars, cause you dirty Maghrebis can't read.



Ah, so we have the Stormfront dogshit in here claiming that jews are all from khazars, why does this forum allow this human feces in here?


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> I am a Jew, and I like blacks more than Judeo-Nazi Jews like you.



Sure you are, scumbag


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SHADAP!  If Jordan was part if Palestine "technically" then the demographics and stats applied "technically" as well.  Stop making up shit that doesn't exist, Nazi boy.
> ...


The bullshit stats you posted included Jordan because it was part of the mandate until 1946. So you failed on both attempts. You lied about the stats and you lied about the region it applied to.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

rhodescholar said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > You're always wrong, just like how yesterday you ignorantly thought the genetic research I posted said the Jews were from the Caucasian Mountains and the Khazars, cause you dirty Maghrebis can't read.
> ...


For the flies to gather around it.


----------



## toastman (Oct 14, 2013)

Everyone of Hoffy's posts:

"You fuckin faggot!"
"You piece of shit !"
"Go fuck yourself!"
You fuckin Judeo - Fascist!"

Geez, what an angry, miserable human being.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, so not only are you dumb, but blind as well.  As the title of the map clearly says,  BOTH were part of British mandate, an Jordan was Arab Palestine.  Exactly like the map I posted before.
> ...


Your map clearly said "no Jews permitted" to settle in the Jordan part of Palestine. 

Look at it again, Gomer Pyle USMC.  

It must make you proud.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

toastman said:


> Everyone of Hoffy's posts:
> 
> "You fuckin faggot!"
> "You piece of shit !"
> ...


Latest is it thinks it's a Jew. Bwahahahahahahahaha!  

Can you imagine?


----------



## toastman (Oct 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone of Hoffy's posts:
> ...



Hahaha. If that were true, I would feel so disgusted that I share a religion with a venomous snake like it


----------



## Roudy (Oct 14, 2013)

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


If that were true then I'm Indra Ghandi.


----------



## toastman (Oct 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



And Sherri is an intelligent person who is not bias at all and has never shown any sign of hypocrisy or Jew hatred


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

rhodescholar said:


> No ****, since it is no more accurate that saying they were born in the crack of my ass.  The vast majority of arab muslim filth were from syria, egypt and jordan - and that fact is confirmed by the census' taken by the Turks and later on by the UN.  You're a piece of lying trash.



in 1931, 98% of Muslim Arabs in Palestine were born in Palestine.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > No ****, since it is no more accurate that saying they were born in the crack of my ass.  The vast majority of arab muslim filth were from syria, egypt and jordan - and that fact is confirmed by the census' taken by the Turks and later on by the UN.  You're a piece of lying trash.
> ...


In 1931 a batting average of .390 won the American League Batting Championship for Al Simmons of the Philadelphia Athletics. And .980 Arab Palestinians were very happy to be born without any batting skills whatsoever, but they were great fussball spielers, by yumpin' yimminy.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 14, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> In 1931 a batting average of .390 won the American League Batting Championship for Al Simmons of the Philadelphia Athletics. And .980 Arab Palestinians were very happy to be born without any batting skills whatsoever, but they were great fussball spielers, by yumpin' yimminy.



quit derailing


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > In 1931 a batting average of .390 won the American League Batting Championship for Al Simmons of the Philadelphia Athletics. And .980 Arab Palestinians were very happy to be born without any batting skills whatsoever, but they were great fussball spielers, by yumpin' yimminy.
> ...


You can go piss up a rope. Don't get any in your baby blues. It stings.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 14, 2013)

The Impact of the Conflict. on Children

129 Israeli children*and*1,519 Palestinian childrenhave been killed since September 29, 2000.

The majority of these [Palestinian] children were killed and injured while going about normal daily activities, such as going to school, playing, shopping, or simply being in their homes. Sixty-four percent of children killed during the first six months of 2003 died as a result of Israeli air and ground attacks, or from indiscriminate fire from Israeli soldiers.-*Catherine Cook

Source:*Remember These Children, a coalition of groups calling for an end to the killing of children and a fair resolution of the conflict. (View thecomplete list of the victims, which was last updated on May 13, 2013

Palestinian and Israeli Children Killed


----------



## toastman (Oct 14, 2013)

Notice how Sherri never mentions the attacks on Israel. You know, the attacks that were the reason Israel retaliated.

Sherri, do you expect to be taken seriously when you are so fuckin biased?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 14, 2013)

There is no justification for targeting children to maim and kill, none whatsoever.

Targetings of civilians in occupations are unlawful and war crimes when they are as substantial as Israel carries out in Occupied Palestine.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 14, 2013)

toastman said:


> Notice how Sherri never mentions the attacks on Israel. You know, the attacks that were the reason Israel retaliated.
> 
> Sherri, do you expect to be taken seriously when you are so fuckin biased?


You will notice also, Toast, that even though we are on a Middle East forum. she has never brought up all those children from Syria who are suffering from this Civil War.  What does she care that these children have seen their parents killed before their eyes or that some of these children have actually been tortured in jail?  She probably has not even sent a cent to help the children who were lucky enough not to be killed who are now living in refugee camps.  Her entire focus in on the Palestinians because the Jews are involved.  She even had no sympathy for the children who were killed in Connecticut and complained about all the attention these dead American children were getting.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There is no justification for targeting children to maim and kill, none whatsoever.
> 
> Targetings of civilians in occupations are unlawful and war crimes when they are as substantial as Israel carries out in Occupied Palestine.


Neither is there any justification for USING children to either hide behind or to strap bombs to.


----------



## toastman (Oct 14, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Notice how Sherri never mentions the attacks on Israel. You know, the attacks that were the reason Israel retaliated.
> ...



When we asked her about those children while posting in the I/P forum, she always responded with "This is the I/P forum, not the Syria forum or Pakistan forum etc....."
Now like you say, we are in the general ME forum, and she still posts the same shit about Israel while ignoring the ACTUAL atrocities in the ME.
And that proves that she is a hypocritical 'person'


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 14, 2013)

toastman said:


> Notice how Sherri never mentions the attacks on Israel. You know, the attacks that were the reason Israel retaliated.
> 
> Sherri, do you expect to be taken seriously when you are so fuckin biased?



Those children attacked Israel?

Got a link?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 15, 2013)

S.J. said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > There is no justification for targeting children to maim and kill, none whatsoever.
> ...



Not happening.

Amnesty debunked that Hasbara argument in their report on Cast Lead, entitled 22 Days of Death and Devastation.

Let me be clearer, you address two issues, human shields and suicide bombings.

Israel argued Palestinians used civilians as human shields during Cast Lead and Amnesty found no evidence to support that allegation, but Amnesty did make a finding Israel used Palestinian civilians as human shields in Cast Lead, and that included children. 

And suicide bombings ended back in 2006.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



The Goldstone Report found no evidence to support that allegation either.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 15, 2013)

S.J. said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t52LB2fYhoY]Course: Zionist Editing on Wikipedia - YouTube[/ame]

Wikipedia is not a credible source, it is not even allowed to be used as a source by children in Jr High School. It can be edited and the fact is editing techniques are taught to Zionists by their own government.

Having said all of this,  I will add,  a person may rely on sources in Wikipedia articles if they are able to access sources identified in articles and themselves verify information from those sources. But then, the source becomes something other than Wikipedia.

I conclude by pointing out even your uncredible Wikipedia source shows no suicide bombings in over  5 1/2 years in Palestine, and when I even try to click on the link to read about the last suicide bombing, which was an attack on an Israeli military target (military targets are lawful targets under intl law of occupations), I find the link is no good. So much for your source, it kind of speaks for itself.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


So, if they stopped after 2006, that excuses all the ones before that?  Isn't that like saying a serial killer isn't a killer because he's not killing any more?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 15, 2013)

S.J. said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



This issue came up because you made a statement about what was presently happening in Palestine, and the fact is presently Palestinians do not use civilians as human shields and they do not engage in suicide bombings. 

Tell the truth.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Did you condemn them when they were?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 15, 2013)

S.J. said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I did not start following the conflict until after the war between Israel and the civilians of Lebanon in 2006, in which Israel killed over 1000 Lebanese over 90% of whom were civilians. 

I only confronted the last of the suicide bombings, the suicide bombing in Dimona I remember, I was disgusted by it and I expressed my disgust on a discussion board. An elderly Jewish woman was killed, and what was most disgusting to me was watching groups affiliated with Hamas and Fatah both step forward claiming responsibility and be so proud of what they were claiming. They both gave their own narratives about how each claimed they alone had carried out the bombing. And the stories were very different, they could not have both even possibly been true. I concluded someone outside was giving them money to claim responsibility, I had no other explanation for why they were both trying to claim responsibility as they were. But I do not know who really committed the act, a group affiliated with Fatah or Hamas or someone else,  or who was paying them. But, again, I was completely disgusted by the act and expressed my feelings about it. What else can I say? I do not support suicide bombings, especially against civilians. And, to repeat, they are not presently happening in Palestine.


I was going back and reading about the last of the suicide bombings. There was a suicide bombing in early 2007 that killed three in a bakery. I do not remember that personally, but read that it was carried out by groups associated with Fatah, at least that was who claimed responsibility for the act after the fact.  Hamas had announced in 2005 or 2006 that they were stopping suicide attacks against civilians. 

What can anyone say good about suicide attacks against civilians? Nothing good to say about them. 

What I am happy about is they are no longer a practice in Palestine. They were a response to Israel's terror attacks against civilians, called targeted assassinations. Those practices still continue, unfortunately, and are equally as disgusting as suicide bombings. In targeted assassinations, individuals are targeted, often in their homes, and often innocent civilians are killed. They, like suicide bombings,  are 100% unlawful, under intl law.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 15, 2013)

Haffshit nitwit: "in 1931 blah blah blah...."

Yawn, what are you a fucking parrot?  LOL


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There is no justification for targeting children to maim and kill, none whatsoever.
> 
> Targetings of civilians in occupations are unlawful and war crimes when they are as substantial as Israel carries out in Occupied Palestine.





  Targeting of  civilians and especially children is always a  WAR CRIME----there is 
no evidence that Israel targets children.    Gazan children who die in warfare die in 
arenas of war created by  Arab muslims.        Almost all of the murders carried out by 
arab muslims upon jews are SPECIFICALLY targeted against children for the glory of the 
perverse  "god"  that requires both men and women who "respect isa"  to either slit the 
throats of infants or blow their brains out----also for the entertainment of sherri.    
Sherri's colleagues also murder around the world -----in a similar manner---mutilating 
civilians, including children in the obscene manner she prefers

  Regarding this thead---in TYPICAL ISA-RESPECTING filth----the thread title---authored 
by  Sherri is a  BLATANT LIE----there is no evidence whatsoever that the child in question 
was struck by a rubber coated bullet or any bullet at all.  No evidence thereof was 
presented in any of the citiations of the disgusting liar for the glory of  isa/allah.   
 A bullet that strikes an EYEBALL----does not bounce off  .       WHERE IS THE BULLET?      The child was struck by some object DURING an episode of violence initiated by  Jihado nazi pigs.    Could be his mom punched him.    The one picture of the child does not 
reveal  a shattered  orbital bone-----It is not even clear that the child was blinded in the 
eye


     Your assignment sherri----FIND THE BULLET-----submit it to a pathologist 
 who can determine if it actually did injure the child's eye

 Show us the studies which indicate that the eye is blinded.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 15, 2013)

It's just another Pallywood farce.  Like lots of clips where the people with cameras come out whenever there is any provocation by the Muslims against the IDF.  Then the cameramen crowd round enthusiastically filming the IDF taking the culprits for questioning.  The palestinians can't even convince people with their idiotic games and stupid provocations.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 15, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> It's just another Pallywood farce.  Like lots of clips where the people with cameras come out whenever there is any provocation by the Muslims against the IDF.  Then the cameramen crowd round enthusiastically filming the IDF taking the culprits for questioning.  The palestinians can't even convince people with their idiotic games and stupid provocations.




  It works for sherri's  lawyerly courtroom dance


----------



## toastman (Oct 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



And that's the difference between Israel and Hamas. Hamas INTENTIONALLY kills civilians


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





   The isa-respecting JIHADO PIGS  have  replaced    bomb-on-slut-ass  
murders   of jews   IN ISRAEL     with      terrorist attacks on jews ---some 
including bomb-on-slut-ass   murders   outside of israel          you made no 
point other than  noting the fact that  security in Israel is very tight against 
the filth you have justified  INCESSANTLY on this board


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 15, 2013)

toastman said:


> And that's the difference between Israel and Hamas. Hamas INTENTIONALLY kills civilians



Hamas intentionally kills civilians.

Israel intentionally STEALS from civilians.



...and by the way, being killed intentionally or being collateral damage, doesn't make it much better if you're dead!!!!!


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > And that's the difference between Israel and Hamas. Hamas INTENTIONALLY kills civilians
> ...




Legally it is a very big issue       return fire is always legal-----
   persons killed in RETURN fire-----are victims of a crime comitted 
   by the persons who ellicited the return fire


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 15, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Legally it is a very big issue       return fire is always legal-----
> persons killed in RETURN fire-----are victims of a crime comitted
> by the persons who ellicited the return fire



greatly disproportionate return-fire that puts civilians at great risk, isn't legal.


----------



## toastman (Oct 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > And that's the difference between Israel and Hamas. Hamas INTENTIONALLY kills civilians
> ...



The bold is your opinion. I believe that the INTENT of the attacks is very important.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Legally it is a very big issue       return fire is always legal-----
> ...





    try again    "DISPROPORTION"    is a matter of opinion.     If 100 people are shooting 
at your house-----in which you and your six kids live----are you allowed to kill more than 
seven of them ?       or must you just wait----and let them kill two of your kids until 
you shoot back and then get limited to two of them?      The USA  was DISPROPORTIONATE --against your beloved hero   ADOLF -----try to get over it---
it was not a war crime


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 15, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> try again    "DISPROPORTION"    is a matter of opinion.     If 100 people are shooting
> at your house-----in which you and your six kids live----are you allowed to kill more than
> seven of them ?       or must you just wait----and let them kill two of your kids until
> you shoot back and then get limited to two of them?      The USA  was DISPROPORTIONATE --against your beloved hero   ADOLF -----try to get over it---
> it was not a war crime



Adolf is YOUR hero, as you're the one that seeks to copy his policies.

we all know when a military response is proportional.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > try again    "DISPROPORTION"    is a matter of opinion.     If 100 people are shooting
> ...





silly answer------Adolf murdered my relatives for YOUR ENTERTAINMENT---
    and that of the  "god'   you worship 
    who is  "we"   ???        go right ahead and describe your impression of 
    "disproportioinate military response"        you can be specific if you wish


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 15, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> silly answer------Adolf murdered my relatives for YOUR ENTERTAINMENT---
> and that of the  "god'   you worship
> who is  "we"   ???        go right ahead and describe your impression of
> "disproportioinate military response"        you can be specific if you wish



 now, do you feel bad for this poor kid who lost an eye?


----------



## toastman (Oct 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > silly answer------Adolf murdered my relatives for YOUR ENTERTAINMENT---
> ...



How do you know anything about rosies relatives ?? and the second comment is just plain disgusting . I mean really nasty


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 15, 2013)

However, many of my relatives DID die at the hands of the Nazis.

and a few of them fought with the American and Soviet forces against the Nazis.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 15, 2013)

toastman said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




It is not clear to me that the kid LOST AN EYE-----It is not even clear to me that 
he lost vision.       or how it happened.      All I saw was a kid with a bruise and 
I read an account by a mother who claimed that her child was hit with a rubber 
coated bullet from a distance of more than  120 feet  IN THE EYE.     I have seen 
lots and lots of gunshot wounds to the head---------it don't look like anything I have 
ever seen.      If a rubber coated bullet got anywhere near that kid-----it was just 
a matter of his being in the vicinity of gun fire--------I have seen lots of those kinds 
of injuries  ---------still does not look anything like it and the story is absurd.

I have also seen cases of  LOSS OF VISION----from accidental injuries-----this one 
still does not compute.       GOT THE BULLET????


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 15, 2013)

the poor kid lost an eye, and all you can do is call the mother a liar?

shame on you.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> the poor kid lost an eye, and all you can do is call the mother a liar?
> 
> shame on you.




how do you know he lost an eye?      The picture shows an EYE still in the eye 
socket        what happened??    he grew another one?         I was nice enough to 
assume that  the  "LOST AN EYE" thing meant he lost vision due to an injury to his 
eye      Losing vision because of a direct hit on the eye IS POSSIBLE .      The claim 
from the mother that someone aimed his gun at the kid's eye whilst he was 
sitting in a moving car   from a distance of  more than 120 feet    more like  
140 feet-----is  ABSURD.       In gunfire------the victims simply do not have much of 
a clear idea from WHENCE CAME  the fire         Lots of people do not even know they 
were shot.         In this case a mom just happened to be watching a man ---several 
blocks away------AIMING at the eye of her son who was sitting next to her in  a  
MOVING CAR  -------silly story.     Read a bit more---the 
real story includes    "a riot was in progress"      It is not easy to SHOOT an eye out 
and not damage the brain.      A more likely story is that a stray fragment hit the child's 
eye -------


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > And that's the difference between Israel and Hamas. Hamas INTENTIONALLY kills civilians
> ...



I do not agree that Hamas intentionally kills civilians. They called off suicide bombings over 5 years ago. I know of no civilians intentionally killed by Hamas since then.

Israel intentionally kills civilians, Cast Lead is filled with proof of that and the operation in November of 2012 is filled with evidence of that. 

Israel intentionally steals land. The ethnic cleansing of the past 65 years proves that.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Oct 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



ethnic cleansing, ethnic cleansing, ethnic cleansing, depleted uranium, depleted uranium, depleted uranium, hasbarah, hasbarah, hasbarah. You are like a fucking broken record.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 15, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> ethnic cleansing, ethnic cleansing, ethnic cleansing, depleted uranium, depleted uranium, depleted uranium, hasbarah, hasbarah, hasbarah. You are like a fucking broken record.



and you keep taking the bait.

perhaps we should call you "Flounder".


----------



## toastman (Oct 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



LIAR ! 

How can you say Hamas never killed civilians intentionally ?
Suicide bombers would walk up to a crowd of civilians and blow themselves up as well as Israelis. Funny thing is, they complain that Israel kills Palestinians while Palestinians were killing themselves with bombs strapped o their bodies.
And the only reason the suicide bombings stopped was because of the wall. Once Hamas realized they couldn't send their suicide bombers anymore, they claim it was them who stopped hahaha. 


And you know of no civilians killed since 5 years ago ?? That's further proof that you don't give two shits about Israelis being killed. The number is not high, but still, some Israeli civilians have been killed since 5 years ago. 

You're disgusting, Sherri MunnerNazi. You're a venomous snake


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 15, 2013)

toastman said:


> ..You're disgusting, Sherri MunnerNazi. You're a venomous snake



takes a big man to insult a woman in such a way.

shame on you.

now get back to the OP.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 15, 2013)

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



The nationals of an occupying power are specifically exempt from "civilian" status by the Fourth Geneva Convention.


----------



## toastman (Oct 15, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



All Israelis living outside the West Bank are civilians of Israel. They are not occupying anyone.


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > ..You're disgusting, Sherri MunnerNazi. You're a venomous snake
> ...



That harridan, that virago, that sherrithing is a 'woman'?   Not after pronouncing to another woman 'You're a baby-killer' when that woman talked about a miscarriage......Not after declaring to another woman "Better had you never be born than to be raised by Zionists".....


----------



## toastman (Oct 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > ..You're disgusting, Sherri MunnerNazi. You're a venomous snake
> ...



Hypocrite, hoe many times have you called Lipush a slut ? a bitch ?

Howe many times have you told her to shut the fuck up ?

How many times have you compared her to a Nazi ??


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Legally it is a very big issue       return fire is always legal-----
> ...



And  of course you've got some kind of citation to back up that assertion of 'illegality' - right?


----------



## toastman (Oct 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > ..You're disgusting, Sherri MunnerNazi. You're a venomous snake
> ...



BTW, everything I said about her is true. 

She is disgusting
She is a Nazi
And most of all, she is a venomous snake


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 15, 2013)

Some Zionists have a mind incapable of responding to the issues raised by Occupation. 

For them with their limited intellect, their choice of response is always personal attacks on posters.


----------



## toastman (Oct 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Some Zionists have a mind incapable of responding to the issues raised by Occupation.
> 
> For them with their limited intellect, their choice of response is always personal attacks on posters.



Limited intellect ? Sherri, if there is anyone here with limited intellect , it is you. 

One just needs to read your post history to judge the minimal amount of intellect you have.

And you shouldn't complain about personal attacks on you, considering the crap you write about Israel. If you can't handle toe responses towards you, then don't post the shit you do.
You even get the same responses on your facebook when you post the same crap articles hahaha !
With so many people saying the same about you, we can't all be wrong, can we?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Some Zionists have a mind incapable of responding to the issues raised by Occupation.
> 
> For them with their limited intellect, their choice of response is always personal attacks on posters.




All isa-respecters carry a legacy of  1700 years of murder and rape and pillage and 
depravity and they continue to dance on the dead bodies of the hundreds of 
millions of infants they have mutilated and murdered


----------

